# Interview the person below you ..



## mandymouse

A nice new thread, as the old one is too long



dolphingirl47 said:


> I don't think I can narrow it down to just one, but if I absolutely have to then probably Patricia Cornwell
> 
> What is yours?



Cecelia Ahern

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## A Small World

Any of the ones at DLP (which hopefully I will be drinking this time next week)

Country or City for short break


----------



## dolphingirl47

Definitely city

What is your favourite city?


----------



## A Small World

Cambridge

Wheres yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dubai

What is the furthest place away from home that you have travelled to?


----------



## PoppyAnna

New Zealand.

what colour are your eyes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue grey

What aspect of yourself do you like the most?


----------



## mandymouse

My sense of humour

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

I am popping into Reading to do some shopping

*are you going out this evening?*


----------



## A Small World

No Im not

Are you?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'll be staying in too 

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not inteding to !

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## Pinky166

Nothing, don't really feel hungry.

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my sisters keeper

What is your favourite soft drink ?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi

*Will you be having a takeaway or eating out today ? if so from where ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

No we are having a bbq in the garden 
*
What is your natural hair colour?*


----------



## Tinks1984

As it always has been...blonde 

*What's for tea tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going out for a meal later 

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Watch a DVD and work on my Fish Extender gifts

What is for dinner tonight?


----------



## A Small World

pasta bolgnaise and garlic bread

are you having an alcohol tonight


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep

Are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have a 7:30 AM start at work tomorrow

What is your favourite thing to do on a rainy day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

read a book

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Laptop

*Beach holiday or Action packed?*


----------



## tennisfan

Action packed

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## BRobson

Not much 

*What are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I are going to Brum for a wander around the shops

*What about you ? what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Minniespal

We're going shopping, to the cinema and then out for dinner.

*What is the weather like where you are today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its a bit windy !!

What is your fave uk theme park ?


----------



## Danauk

Alton Towers, we have annual passes!!

*Do you like rollercoasters, and if so do you have a favourite one?*


----------



## gemmybear83

I do - but not ones which are too scary!  My two favourites are Big Thunder Mountain (at DLRP) and Expedition Everest

*Whats the scariest ride you have been on?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure, probably Air

Do you plan to eat out today ?


----------



## jjk

yes we are taking kieran to the Indian tonight for his birthday 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes we are going to Taybarns later

Are you watching the GP ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*WHat is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its raining !

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Spaghetti Bolognaise followed by jelly and ice-cream 

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## Pinky166

The West Wing, series 7 on dvd

What is your favourite herb?


----------



## natalielongstaff

parsley

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot

What are you watching later?


----------



## Strommie

Not sure yet

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we have been to Taybarns

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm taking my mum into Coventry tomorrow

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

My Sunday dinner....yum!

*What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## Danauk

Pink or aquamarine

*Do you usually have desert with dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not at home

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 23:30

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, I've got seven weeks off for the summer! 

*Do you sleep with your window open?*


----------



## mandymouse

Only when it's hot

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot, we might be baking today

What time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

5:55 am 

*What did you watch on TV last night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we watched a film- the last kiss

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans and a black/white jumper

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

as little as possible 

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## jjk

26 days time 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to the doctors shortly, not sure after that !!

What was the last film you saw ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince in the cinema, High School Musical 2 on DVD

What is your favourite salad?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not keen on salad !

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just the usual weetabix, ww yog and Flump

*Do you have any plans for this evening ?*


----------



## Danauk

Relax and watch TV I think!!

*What is the weather like where you are today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its vile

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Cuppa tea


*What was the last piece of music you listen too*


----------



## Danauk

I've got the Illuminations music playing on my laptop at the moment whilst doing a bit of WDW planning.

*Do you own any Disney park music CD's?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you have an ipod ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just an Ipod Shuffle

*What was the last CD you bought/dowloaded ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Michael jackson

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i brought a new laminator today 

What is your favorite film ?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies & Pirates of the Caribbean

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to a party on fri night 

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## BRobson

DH is watching 5th Gear 

*Tan or pale?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I am pale, there is no point in me trying to tan.

What SPF do you use?


----------



## Ware Bears

A high one

*What colour are your toe nails painted?*


----------



## wilma-bride

They're not at the moment

*What makes you angry?*


----------



## mandymouse

People who don't clear up after themselves (yes girls, I'm talking about you, and the mess you left from having your mates around last night !!)

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

mandymouse said:


> People who don't clear up after themselves (yes girls, I'm talking about you, and the mess you left from having your mates around last night !!)



Oops, know that feeling well Mandy - naughty girls 

Working till 12, then taking Rea to have all her hair cut off (not quite a Sinead O'Connor but not far off )

*What makes you cry?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lots of things, im a right wuss 

What time did you get up this morning ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

6:45 (and it is my day off)

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure yet

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't usually have breakfast

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like lilllies

What are you wearing ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cropped jeans and red Mickey Mouse t-shirt

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have a residents barbecue where I live on Saturday and I am hoping for a lazy day on Sunday.

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mamma mia

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese scone & water

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure at the moment, maybe pizza

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

How old is your youngest child ?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have any yet

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just DISing and watching Holby City & Ghost Whisperer

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No plans as I was originally working but off sick due to my back.  Relaxing catching up on my sleep.

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

paparrazi

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Danauk

Probably around 11:30

*What do you usually have for breakfast?*


----------



## jjk

coffee

*what was the last film you saw?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Final destination

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## jjk

indelible by karin slaughter

*whens your next night out ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Supposed to be friday

What was the worst job you have had ?


----------



## mandymouse

I worked in the offices at Sainsbury's for one day, I was an Accounts Clerk and they wanted me to be an Accountant 

*What is your fave dessert ?* (I've got food on the brain tonight  )


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheesecake

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Come Dine With Me

*What do you enjoy reading?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thrilers/real crime

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

2 weeks ago I would have said coffee but recently Ive found a love of tea again  geez I'm fickle...

Do you have any weddings to go to this summer?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, none this summer.

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my watch and wedding rings

Did you wear a white dress when you got married ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sort of, mine was ivory

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

Lapu Lapus and Bahama Mamas 

*What are you doing today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working this morning (till 1), then off home to make more FE gifts 

*Do you DIS at work?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you eaten anything yet this morning ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, I'm starving too so might have to tuck in to my crackers soon 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.25am

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tink t-shirt and black combats

*Are you doing anything tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

only going to Fat club !

What do you have planned today ?


----------



## Strommie

Working then dentist this evening 

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## jjk

not yet

*whats your favourite fruit?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Strawberries

*Are you left or right handed?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Left.

What are you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Right

*Can you speak any other languages?*


----------



## mandymouse

Only the French I learnt at school

*Do you enjoy gardening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i hate it !

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Eldest DD who is sat next to me

*What was the last room you decorated?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The playroom

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Danauk

Haven't decided yet.

*Is it raining where you live?*


----------



## tennisfan

No its sunny

*What are you plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing planned yet !

What radio station do you listen to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mercia FM

*What is the next movie you want to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Really looking forward to New Moon and the Princess and Frog later in the year

*Do you download music?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Occasionally

What do you usually order for a take away?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

What was dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken Curry or Special Fried Rice

Dinner was a Chicken Baguette

*What brand of teabags do you buy ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tetley

*What is your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yep...in them straight after shower, relaxing even more after pilates! 

*What's on your TV/Radio?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sky sports !!! i am on the phone to Joh though

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 11

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A magazine

what star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

What makes you really angry?


----------



## Danauk

Not sure about angry, but I get really irritated by people who do not indicate on round a bouts!!

*Do you subscribe to any magazines?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not at the moment

What is your favourite sweet?


----------



## mandymouse

Sweet (as in dessert), I love Tiramisu - or sweets, Jelly Babies

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Wish you wouldn't ask that question Mandy as my answer is always the same   Working till 1, then off to the Post Office to send a parcel and then home to try and amuse the kids 

*What is your favourite Disney film?*


----------



## jjk

beauty and the beast

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just catching up with family before we go away the following weekend

*What do you like to order from Starbucks (or similar) ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hazelnut Latte

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## Danauk

One of my friends from work (can't remember which one!) we were arranging to meet for lunch on Tuesday.

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no i have not !

What is your favourite tv programme ?


----------



## tennisfan

CSI

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Danauk

It looks like it is about to start raining again.

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Silver

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## mandymouse

Baked potato with tuna

*What was one of your fave TV shows when you were a child ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Knightmare, Rainbow Bright and Care Bears

*What is your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Pepsi

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Proposal

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Homemade chicken curry

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

North and South - Elizabeth Gaskell.

Which overseas location did you last travel to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Turkey 

Where is your next overseas destination


----------



## PoppyAnna

France.

When was the last time you climbed a tree?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Errr never 

Do you belong to a gym ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not anymore

What is your favourite type of exercise?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Walking.......slowly

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatball Chilli with Nachos and Cherry Juice.

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brocoli/cauli

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## jjk

yes 3 cats

*what are you doing tomorrow ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to see coraline i think

You ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working until 15:30 and then I really need to work some more on the quiz that I will host on the Disneyland Board in August. 

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## jjk

waiting for dh to get home after his week at work in birmingham

*whats your favourite perfume?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pink Moon from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab

What is your most expensive item of clothing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

My jimmy choos

What shoe size are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Size 7

Describe your favourite bag


----------



## mandymouse

Small black bag with shiny Mickey heads on

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mortgaging the house to take the girls to kidspace  to have a play with their friend who is moving to the US this Sunday - mums get to chat too

Are you on the donor register?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes I am 

*Do you play any computer games?  If so, which are your favourites?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Only family based Wii games - Bowling, Tennis, Wii Play etc.....

Do you play computer games regularly?


----------



## jjk

I dont have time anymore but I used to love super mario

*tea or coffee? *


----------



## wilma-bride

Neither 

*What is your favourite ice cream flavour?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mint choc chip

What is your favourite crisp flavour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese and onion

Where were you born ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Central London.

Have you ever bumped into anybody on holiday that lives near you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, dh did in jamaica 

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

im not wearing any as i have been decorating,  i smell of paint 

*are you good at DIY ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## jjk

as little as possible, with a glass of wine 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the same 

What was your favorite subject at school ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cooking 

*What is your fave kind of wine ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pinot grigio

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jacket potato with tuna.

Whats for dinner tonight ? (I'm looking for inspiration )


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*What's yours ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its Not about the Bike 

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just relaxing

Who is your favourite cartoon character ?


----------



## mandymouse

I used to love Hong Kong Phooey years ago 

*Describe your current fave going out outfit ?*


----------



## tennisfan

White strappy top & jeans

*WHat did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meat Paella

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Ware Bears

Coke

*Do you live near a beach? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the most exotic place you have ever been?


----------



## mandymouse

Castaway Cay

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im taking the kids out for a treat

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

About 7.30

What kind of a wdding did you have/would you like?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A disney one!!!!  



What is your fav meat?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I had a full church wedding, i loved it and would not change a thing

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

First summer job: working in the marketing department for Nestle, first part time job: tutoring children that were asylum seekers, first full time job: care assistant during my gap year

Without which three things would you never leave the house?


----------



## mandymouse

Car keys, phone and lip balm

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have already done this. I bought two new pendants from my favourite wire jewellery artist.

Describe your favourite pair of shoes


----------



## Verity Chambers

black croc flip flops.

What are you doing this afternoon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably heading into town for a bit. We were supposed to have a residents barbecue, but that has been canceled.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Inventions at DLP.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, t shirt, celery Mary Jane Crocs

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## mandymouse

A Mickey Mouse necklace Paul bought me

*What do you like to order from McDonalds ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Selects and a McFlurry

How about you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Plian hamburger, fries and apple pie.

Are you a flats or heels girl?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Flats, I tore my ligaments in my left ankle on a school field trip when I was 14 and have not been able to wear heels since

Lipstick or lip gloss?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lipgloss

Barbie or Cindy ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Barbie

What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## mandymouse

My Pippa doll and my brothers Meccano

*Are you doing anything nice this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching a dvd

Are you going out ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indian take away

What is the oldest thing you own?


----------



## Ware Bears

My great-grandmother's bible.

*Are you planning on having a lie-in tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is for Sunday dinner/ lunch tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Steak & chips/baked potato, onion rings, peas and mushrooms

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Seen as it hasn't forcast rain today I am going to get my new deck painted in my back garden.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

8.30 

When is your birthday ?


----------



## Minniespal

4th February

*What book are you reading at the moment??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not

Do you have any plans for tonight ?


----------



## Strommie

No

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes 

*Whats your favourite food at a BBQ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I love salmon on the BBQ, mmmmm lovely!!

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## mandymouse

It was sunny earlier, but it's cloudy now

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast lamb

*WHat are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea, Mil is cooking !

What colour is your car ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't own a car, but my motor bike is royal blue

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Soft drink - Diet Pepsi
Alcoholic drink - White Zinfandel

*How old were you on your first visit to WDW ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been yet

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Strommie

Sunny 

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Danauk

Have a bath and relax, I have been painting all day!!

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had a roast at lunchtime so won't be having dinner

*What are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Same as you Nikki

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The TV is not on, but will watch Cars on DVD in a bit

What is your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## jjk

pralines and cream

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Watching Cars on DVD and DISing

How about you?


----------



## Tinks1984

Watching Top Gear and having a Mint Crisp ice lolly as a treat! 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a dog and a cat

What star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

Do you collect anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Disney jim shore ornaments

Are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## Danauk

laptop

*Can you plan any musical instruments?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

do you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery

Is there any colour you hate?


----------



## tennisfan

Pink

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meat Paella

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

What is your favourite film ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Ice Princess

What is your favourite cake?


----------



## mandymouse

Chocolate cake & cheesecake 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working (half day conducting training and then normal duties after that) during the day and then meeting to discuss change of management agent where I live in the evening.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Working then off home to clean the house 

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## Strommie

The Proposal

*Are you in a good mood today?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, but I'm very tired which means I'll probably be grumpy later 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.45am

Have you eaten yet ?


----------



## jjk

not yet

*what is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Kerry

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, the cricket

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not bad 

Have you ever been on the tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*Did you buy anything for yourself over the weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i didn't go shopping !

Are you doing anything nice this evening ?


----------



## Minniespal

Going to get my hair done for our hols

*What are you having for dinner tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

What is your favourite meal ?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Chinese or Italian

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the street

What about you  ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The taking of pelham 123

What is your favourite song ?


----------



## mandymouse

La Roux - In for the kill

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coraline on friday

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## jjk

kieran

*whats the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i brought some photo frames today

What other sites do you visit the most ?


----------



## jjk

facebook,pompeyonline,digitalspy msn
to name a few 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the same as you, except for pompeyonline 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 11

What colour are your PJs?


----------



## mandymouse

White with Mickey Mouse on 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

The usual - working and trying to stop the kids from killing each other 

*Are you dressed yet?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, Red Mickey Mouse top and cropped jeans

*How many weeks is it till your next holiday ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

10 weeks 6 days 

*When was your last holiday?*


----------



## mandymouse

New Year

*Describe your fave pair of shoes ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

I'm not really a shoe person 

*Do you have any brothers or sisters?*


----------



## Tinks1984

One Brother, Chris 

*What colour is your sofa?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Brown

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Grey pin-stripe trousers and a grey jumper - dull!

*Have you ever won anything?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nah !!

is it raining where you live ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Don't know about where I live but it's raining where I work 

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Price of Love by Nikola T. James

What is for dinner tonight?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Probably a 'Light Choice cheese and tomato pasta bake'  Depends on what mum wants to make me 


When was the last time you bought something for yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

I probably bought another top for my hols a week or so ago 

*Have you got any plans for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes im off out for a few drinks 

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## tennisfan

A friend of mine from work

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ham sandwich

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## Minniespal

No.

*What are you having for dinner tonight??*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Steak.

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## mandymouse

Just English 

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? and what was it ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A bit of a Milka bar

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Strommie

Im just chilling listening to Disney music 

*What is your favourite take away food?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chinese

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing, we were still stuffed from a late lunch

*What did you have?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mixed Grill

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## Tinks1984

Hugo Boss Deep Red...yum!

*What's your favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am kind of undecided between Eye of the Dolphin and The Ice Princess

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies and Pirates of the Caribbean

*What is your fave Disney animated movie ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Beauty and the Beast 

*What is your favourite ice cream flavour?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mint Choc Chip.

What is the longest flight delay you've ever had?


----------



## wilma-bride

We had a 6 hour delay going to Orlando last year 

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Some milk and a magazine, not very exciting! 

*What's the name of your best friend?*


----------



## irongirlof12

Ruth

*how long/short is your hair and what style?*


----------



## mandymouse

My hair is short, very short at the back, and longer at the front 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.40am

What network is your mobile on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

T-Mobile.

When was the last time you washed your car?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Never, as I don't have a car

If a Genie visited you and granted three wishes, what would you wish for?


----------



## tennisfan

A house, promotion & my qualifications to be recognised in the US/Canada

*WHat are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

We are having a big family get together and picnic at a local childrens farm on saturday and no plans so far for Sunday.

Do you have a tattoo?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't like needles 

*What was the last DVD you bought ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ice age box set

What is your favourite tv show ?


----------



## Danauk

My all time favourite would be Friends, but ones that are currently on, Bones.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.40am

Have you been out yet today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nope.

Are you going out this afternoon?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i doubt it 

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea

Who was the lest person you spoke to ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Depends on how you mean.  Literally spoke: Mum.  

When was the last time you used the phone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

2pm

on a scale of 1-10 how bored are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Only 2, I'm not that bored at all

*Do you have any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no not yet

Where were you born ?


----------



## Danauk

Leeds

*How many houses have you lived in?*


----------



## mandymouse

4, and 2 with hubby

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## Danauk

Lillies, though I can't have them as they are deadly to cats. 

*Have you ever looked on the Compare the meerkat.com site? The advert is on the TV as I type!*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oh yes, love the adverts and the website is great fun.

What would be your dream holiday?


----------



## wilma-bride

A World cruise - one day 

*Who was your first love and how old were you?*


----------



## mandymouse

My first love was the BeeGees little brother Andy Gibb when I was about 13 

*Who was yours ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

A guy called Karl Lovett - I was about 13 too and I was devastated when we moved to Germany and I had to leave him 

(I recently got in touch with him on Facebook and he's old and fat now so I probably had a lucky escape )

*How often do you wash your hair?*


----------



## mandymouse

wilma-bride said:


> A guy called Karl Lovett - I was about 13 too and I was devastated when we moved to Germany and I had to leave him
> 
> (I recently got in touch with him on Facebook and he's old and fat now so I probably had a lucky escape )





About every 5 days

*What do you like to order from McDonalds ?*


----------



## Danauk

Usually chicken strips and salad.

*Which supermarket do you use most often?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Used to be Tesco but not any more - Sainsburys probably as it's on my way home from work

*What is your worst habit?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Being loud 
*
Whats yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

biting my nails

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## jjk

not yet

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Running errands

What are you wearing ?


----------



## jjk

still in my pj's 

*whats the weather like ?*


----------



## Danauk

Quite sunny (although rain is forecast later, obviously!!)

*Are you going to work today?*


----------



## tennisfan

No signed off for a week by my gp

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have an early lunch shortly and then I am going to work

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Not at the moment, might go to the cinema on saturday though

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Dull and damp 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue lagoon or anything with baileys in


*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chippie 

Who was the last person you sent a text to ?


----------



## Danauk

Emily on the dis.

*Are you watching anything on TV this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just watched Dr. Who & Torchwood

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

do you read your horoscopes ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you buy designer labelled clothing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite clothes shop?


----------



## mandymouse

Republic

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to work shortly. Although I am on a late shift, I have to go early today to prepare two observations.

Describe you favourite dress


----------



## natalielongstaff

its a black shift dress from DP, very flattering

have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I am about to have some fruit

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

black tee and green cropped trousers

What time did you get up ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

6:45

How about you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

8am, we were all tired today.

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, its very damp though !

What mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Palm Treo Smartphone.

Looks or substance when choosing a mobile?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A bit of both

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## Danauk

The Hangover

*Apart from Disney, where else do you like going on holiday?*


----------



## gemmybear83

We both loved the Pacific coast of Mexico last year and want to go back 

*How old is your house?*


----------



## tennisfan

It was built in the 70's

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

flapjack 

Do you like to sunbathe ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Not really, I'm a bit of a snow-queen! 

*Do you have a favourite hobby?*


----------



## Danauk

Doing musical theatre.

*Is the sun finally shining where you live?*


----------



## tennisfan

It was sunny for most of the afternoon here

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im watching bones

Tea or coffee


----------



## Ware Bears

Tea

*What was your first job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Summer job working in the marketing department of Nestle Germany

What was yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Paper round after school 

*Were you a Brownie/Girl Guide/Scout?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I was a Beaver Scout leader for a while

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*What is yours?*


----------



## jjk

blue

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

taking the kids int town and then swimming later

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

sortin out the garden and starting to pack for our hols 

*what are you having/had for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just a cup of coffee

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## tennisfan

Tigers & Koalas

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are supposed to be going to a wedding reception

Do you buy a newspaper ?


----------



## tennisfan

The Daily Mail

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

of mice and men

What teams do you support ?


----------



## A Small World

Bolton Wanderers

Is it sunny where you are today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

Have you had a lie-in ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you wearing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shorts and a vest top

Are you watching the charity shield match later ?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably not

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch as we had a big breakfast

Whst's for dinner today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

We went to GBK for dinner.

What will you be watching on TV tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure yet !

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## tennisfan

My sister

*What book are your reading?*


----------



## Danauk

Walt Disney's biography.

*Are you at work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What food do you really hate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

beetroot !

What is your favourite tipple ?


----------



## Danauk

champagne

*What colour are your living room walls?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

White Zinfandel

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio

Heels or flats ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Both although not at the same time 

*Are you in a good or a bad mood?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Not in a bad mood but feeling quite sad (my baby is going away today, for 3 weeks )

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.50am

What time did you get to work ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Just before 7 

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dry 

Have you got any plans for this evening ?


----------



## tennisfan

No just relaxing

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Cloudy but dry

*What maagzines do you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i prefer Books !

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Ham and chutney on seedy bread 

Have you booked next years holiday yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, ive not been on this years yet !

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

18 days time.  With a short break beforehand

Have you bought any autumn/winter clothing yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast 

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Homemade pizza/diet coke

*What colour are your toenails painted?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

they're not

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I took the polish off last night and as we weren't going out today they are having a naked day, but will be painting them pink to match my birkenstocks

Do you pluck, thread or wax your eyebrows?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wax

do you colour your hair ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Deep Red - Hugo Boss 

*Do you enjoy gardening?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes but I'm not very good 

*Do you suffer from a phobia?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, spiders

Do you?


----------



## Goofysmate

Mine too are spiders 


*What are you having for breakfast *


----------



## jjk

tea and a yogurt

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 12, then off to buy carpet for the spare room this afternoon

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

7.30.

What sort of "motion" on a ride doesn't agree with you (mine is spinning).


----------



## Tinks1984

Mine is spinning also, teacups are ALWAYS out for me at WDW! 

*What news channel do you watch, if any?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sky news

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What is your favourite flavour of crisps ?


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese & Onion or Roast Beef

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken and stuffing

Where were you born ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Children's hospital in Newcastle Upon Tyne

*What are you wearing on your feet?*


----------



## BRobson

Oneill Pink flip flops

*What was the last thing you bought yourself*?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Some yankee candle tarts 

What have you got for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a cheese roll

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going out for a chinese with some friends 

Is your tv on at the moment, whats on ?


----------



## tennisfan

Its not on

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lovely, till tomorrow 

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm taking the girls to a local "hands on" museum.

Which is your favourite UK Theme Park?


----------



## Danauk

Alton Towers, we have annual passes!

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I have 'Live at the Apollo' on at the moment 

*What's the best present you've ever been given?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A dolphin throw that somebody on another forum made for me as a house-warming present when we bought our apartment

What was yours?


----------



## gemmybear83

A little book of poetry DF wrote for me 

*Whats yours?*


----------



## tennisfan

Flying lesson

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working Saturday and I am hoping for a lazy day on Sunday

Who is your favourite actor/ actress?


----------



## natalielongstaff

David Boreanaz

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pretty awful as usual

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I need to go into town if it drys up

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

Ham roll

*What did you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad

Do you prefer strong or mild cheese ?


----------



## tennisfan

Mild

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheesecake

Do you have an avon lady ?


----------



## BRobson

Yes

*Lipstick or Lipgloss?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Gloss 

*What colour is your hair naturally?*


----------



## jjk

mousy brown with a hint of grey 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going into town, cleaning, going to the park

Did you have a lie-in today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, I was up at 5 to 5 

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

probably toast and crisps

What are you wearing ?


----------



## wilma-bride

grey trousers and a cream jumper

*What are you doing this weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going holiday shopping with you !!!! 

When was the last time you cried ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> im going holiday shopping with you !!!!
> 
> When was the last time you cried ?



Monday 

*When did you last have your hair done?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A fortnight ago

*What colour are your eyes?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Brown

*How did you choose your user name?*


----------



## Ware Bears

My niece used to collect the cuddly Ware Bear toys from the 80's.  It seemed a good idea at the time but oh, how I wish i could change it now! 

*How did you choose yours?*


----------



## wilma-bride

When I met DH, he told me a joke about Fred Flintstone (too rude to be repeated here) and so jokingly he was always Fred and I was Wilma.  When we were planning our wedding, I joined an online wedding planning forum and used the username wilma-bride so just kept it when I registered here.  Again, seemed a good idea at the time 

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Apart from taking eldest DD to her tennis club this afternoon, as little as possible  


What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## wilma-bride

Double post


----------



## Ware Bears

Fresh salmon, duchesse potatoes, carrots, broccolli and sweetcorn

*Where is your favourite holiday destination in the UK?*


----------



## wilma-bride

I never holiday in the UK but I do love Cornwall so would probably say there 

*What one place would you love to visit (that you haven't already)?*


----------



## BRobson

Disneyland  and LA

*What are you wearing right now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black vest top and brown combats

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## silver apple

Peanut butter sandwich and an apple.

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I actually have two books on the go. I read "The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World" while commuting to and from work by train and "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince" at home.

What are you currently reading?


----------



## natalielongstaff

scarpetta, Kathy Reichs

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grillen chicken breast and oven ships

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i love lillies

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Danauk

Making sure everything is in my suitcase ready to go to WDW at the weekend!

*What are you having for dinner today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sweet and sour chicken

What are you having ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nachos

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## natalielongstaff

peas and brocoli

What star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my dog

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Homemade nachos for dinner

When is you next weekend away?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the bank holiday weekend

What is your favourite recipe to cook ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pancetta and Sweetcorn Risotto

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lime chicken stir fry

Do you have desserts at home ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Hardly ever

*Do you dye your hair?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing 

Do you drink water before going to bed?


----------



## Welshcakes

Coronation Street.

Do you have a nickname?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no i dont drink water

my nickname is nat

What is your fave tv programme ?


----------



## tennisfan

CSI

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Perfect Getaway (I think that's what it's called)

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Tinks1984

A biography of Walt Disney 

*What time do you have to be up in the morning?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Around 7, the car has to be taken in for a service at 8am.

Have you got any fresh flowers at home at the moment?


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Nope, just some rather poor looking house-plants.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Sapper383

A collie/whippet cross called Moggsy.

What is your least favourite thing about Disneyworld?


----------



## Ware Bears

It is too far away  

*Do you like watching horror films?*


----------



## Danauk

No they give me nightmares!!

*What was the last film you saw in the cinema?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Harry Potter and the half-blood prince

*Which is your favourite smilie?*


----------



## wilma-bride

This one   - gotta love popcorn

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## A Small World

Cloudy

Do you eat breakfast


----------



## wilma-bride

Not normally - can't beat a buffet breakfast at WDW though 

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## A Small World

HSM 3 I think (I dont go very often)

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## jjk

coffee

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im spending it with Joh 

What teams do you support ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The teams I manage at work 

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## tennisfan

Tennis & Cycling

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Danauk

ham salad

*Do you have any nice plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working on Saturday and will have a lazy day on Sunday

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A new top

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

It has been hot and sunny today 

*What's on your TV at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some computer game DH is playing

What is your signature dish?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese takeaway 

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Seeing future brother in law this lunch time, then off to Ikea to looks at furniture for the spare bedroom and then cinema and meal out 

*What is your favourite type of cake?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Marble cake

What is yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

London Cheesecake (the one with the gurly coconut on top).

What is your favourite brand of suntan lotion?


----------



## tennisfan

Banana Boat

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

catching up on the tv !

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## A Small World

DD - we are watching a dvd together - Cars

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

I had chicken, jacket potato & sweetcorn.

*What did you have?*


----------



## A Small World

Chilli

What time are you going to bed tonight


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around midnight

What will you have for Sunday dinner?


----------



## A Small World

Whatever we can find in the freezer

Are you working tomorrow


----------



## Tinks1984

Nope, no work tomorrow 

*Do you have a favourite animal?*


----------



## silver apple

Not really an animal lover, but do find monkeys very entertaining
*
What's your favourite sitcom?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Friends !

Have you done any cleaning today ?


----------



## silver apple

Absolutely none!!  I am lounging around on the sofa watching the athletics.

*Will you be having a roast today?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes I'm making a mini veggie one

*Whats your favourite city?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

new york

What was the last song you listened to ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We Are The World from the Michael Jackson memorial (on You Tube)

Where did you go on holidays when you were a child?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Poole, Dorset

Are you an organised person ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Most of the time

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## A Small World

DSs birthday on 1st Sep

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my birthday

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Richard is watching Top Gear.

Do you know yet what you're going to wear tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably a pair of black trousers and my favourite purple blouse

How about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

I am wearing jeans and a short-sleeved cream jumper

*What did you do last night?*


----------



## jjk

spent far too long on the pompey forums

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 12, then decorating the hallway at home

*What is your favourite place to visit in the UK?*


----------



## jjk

portsmouth

*have you had breakfast?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No, I don't eat breakfast

*Where are you right now?*


----------



## A Small World

Still in bed - thinking its time to get up soon

Are you working today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, until 12 

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a brother

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## A Small World

working til about 5 or 6 i think

You?


----------



## wilma-bride

Decorating 

*What websites do you visit the most?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

This one and facebook

Have you eaten yet this morning ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Nope

*What did you watch on TV last night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Taken on dvd 

What was the last film you watched ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Knowing.

Old or new, what is your favourite game show?


----------



## wilma-bride

I used to love Family Fortunes 

*Who is your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment

What is your favourite Disney Park?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Magic kingdom

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably toast

*What are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i had toast as well

Have you done any excersise today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Noooo.....

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Tinks1984

Blue

*What's your favourite Disney restaurant?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh tough one ! probably Le Cellier

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In 6 weeks and two days going to Florida and on a Disney Cruise.

When is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

In just under 4 months  

*Do you always buy new undies for a holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

5:28 this morning - that's practically a lie-in 

*What is your favourite Disney World restaurant?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Le Cellier

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Looking good at the moment   Let's hope it stays like this till Friday 

*What did you watch on TV last night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the street

What time did you go to bed last night ?


----------



## wilma-bride

10:15

*What are you doing today?*


----------



## jjk

doing a shop at tesco for my dad while we are away, ironing the last of our holiday clothes 

*what about you?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 12, then home to finish decorating the hall and spare room

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans, a pink t-shirt and brown cardigan

*What is your favourite outfit?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have a favourite

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## wilma-bride

a polo mint

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast i think !

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Minniespal

DH.

*What was the last thing you bought yourself??*


----------



## PoppyAnna

An A/W dress from French Connection

How about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not entirely sure, but I think it might have been two pendants from www.wyrdingstudios.com

What is your favourite offsite restaurant in Orlando?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive not tried any yet !

Do you like your job ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yes, most of the time!

Where was your last holiday to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Turkey, last july 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Not sure, off to my friends house, she's making it!

Where were you born?


----------



## tennisfan

Canada House, Gillingham, Kent

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure yet

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Dune.

Who was your teenage crush?


----------



## wilma-bride

Suggs from Madness and Simon le Bon   Oh, who am I kidding - I still love them both 

*Who do you most admire?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my mum

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## wilma-bride

I've got loads of favourites but probably The Island by Victoria Hislop - great book 

*Do you buy any magazines?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, my mum does and i read hers 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers and a pink blouse

What is your favourite clothing brand?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have one

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably a toasted Chicken and Bacon Club Sandwich from Costa Coffee

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a salad, weigh in tonight !

Do you diet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not if I can help it

What is your favourite juice?


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We had chippie

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Dragons Den

*What time is bedtime?*


----------



## A Small World

about midnight as usual

what colour car do you drive


----------



## wilma-bride

Black

*What was your first car?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a red mini 

Do you have anything planned for the weekend ?


----------



## wilma-bride

We're going to Alton Towers tomorrow with some friends  and then finishing off the decorating on Saturday and Sunday 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bad boy

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans and a pink t-shirt with love hearts on it (should have put a jumper on though )

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## A Small World

Im not up yet (will be soon though)

what have you eaten or drank so far today


----------



## jjk

a cup of tea

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A little bit of housework (not much) then I'm off out shopping all alone 

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## jjk

not yet 

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to Alton towers tomorrow with joh and gary, sat/sun im not sure about yet !

Have you done any housework yet today ?


----------



## ariel75

No might start some painting in a bit

*What are you're plans for today???*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are just chilling today

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Once I am finished catching up on here, I will go into town to do some shopping and later on I will work some more on my Fish Extender gifts for the cruise.

What are your plans?


----------



## tennisfan

Went to Norfolk to visit my great aunt

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

of mice and men

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 23:00

Do you have a charm bracelet? What kind?


----------



## Ware Bears

A gold one ~ MIL bought it for me and DH bought charms for our engagement, wedding, own house, birth of each DD, birth of each dog etc.

*What did you eat for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mixed Grill

Do you still have anything that you owned as a child?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, far too much  found my riding hat the other day and it still fitted!

*What is your dream job?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Forensic pathologist

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot - just pottering round

What are yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Waiting for my parents to go on holiday & then relaxing

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not too bad 

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a cheese roll & a packet of crisps

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

What are your favourite pizza toppings ?


----------



## tennisfan

Pepperoni, sweetcorn, mushrooms

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it depends what mood im in

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## A Small World

Net book

Did you go to any shops today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I had to work today

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mamma mia

What are you doing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working. Hopefully I will get the rest of my admin work done today.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing before my sister come over with the children for dinner

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cloudy

Do you follow the cricket?


----------



## A Small World

dolphingirl47 said:


> Cloudy
> 
> Do you follow the cricket?



No I hate it

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A picnic

Have you been sunbathing today ?


----------



## tennisfan

No too busy cooking dinner & running after my niece & nephew

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese 

What is your favourite take-away ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese - we've just had one too, it's my last treat before the diet starts 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It'll be Castleford and Wigan RL for us tonight - then there's a film on Sky we want to watch later! 

*Have you watched the cricket today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes - urgh!

*Whats your favourite reality tv show?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't really like any of them but I sometimes watch X Factor

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## A Small World

PS I love You

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a prawn cracker

What time will you go to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

About 10pm, early for us, we're off to Chessington tomorrow

What about you?


----------



## A Small World

probably about midnight same as usual

what are you wearing on your feet right now?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing apart from nail polish

*What colour have you painted your toe nails?*


----------



## A Small World

They are not painted at the moment (strange I almost asked that question in my previous post)

Red or white wine?


----------



## Ware Bears

White 

*Coke or pepsi?*


----------



## A Small World

coke

Favourite cocktail


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

I like lots of different ones but like Pina Colada at the moment

Sweet or savoury snack


----------



## dolphingirl47

Savoury

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max

*What is your favourite reality TV programme?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a caleb

What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Girly Weekend in September

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

The Girly Weekend too 

*What was the last book you read ? and did you enjoy it ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am currently about half-way through 19 Minutes and I am really enjoying it. Before that I reread Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince which I also enjoyed.

What book have you always wanted to read, but never quite got around to reading?


----------



## tennisfan

I don't think there is one for me

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix and a WW Yog

*What is your fave fruit ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

when is your next night out ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably the Girly Weekend, as I'm hoping to sleep though this weekend 

*Describe your current fave going out outfit*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive not got a current favourite ?

whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

I had chicken fajitas

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Boom

*What time are you off to bed ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Within the next 5 minutes

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## wilma-bride

Roast dinner 

*What was the last thing you bought for yourself?*


----------



## mandymouse

A Mickey Mouse t-shirt

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure yet !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

5:35 

*What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ghost whisperer or house

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## A Small World

not dressed yet but will be wearing jeans and a top later

have you had breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, not yet

When is your birthday ?


----------



## wilma-bride

March 20th - not long to go 

*Are you superstitious?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a little

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## Minniespal

No.

*What are you having for lunch today??*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably a cheese sandwich

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all three days

What are yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to Joh's for the weekend 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Macaroni Cheese for my dinner yesterday

What is your favourite place in the UK?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Whitby.

What is your favourite way to relax?


----------



## natalielongstaff

reading a book

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

30th September

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## natalielongstaff

orlando

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Good old weetabix, ww yog & a Flump 

*Have you got any plans for this evening ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going out to dinner at a new steak house

What is your favourite chain restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's & Chiquitos

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

final destination

What is the weather like ?


----------



## mandymouse

It's looking OK now, but it was raining earlier

*What is on your TV right now ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

The One show.

Have you ever done free dining at WDW?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Minniespal

Vegetarian Fajitas.

*What are your plans for tomorrow??*


----------



## Tillybud

work, although I wish it was something more glamorous !!

what was the last book you read ?


----------



## A Small World

PS I love you

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi

*Is it dark where you are??*


----------



## Strommie

Yes

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A yoghurt

*What jewellery are you wearing?*


----------



## A Small World

None - not even a watch

Did you wear any perfume today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, which is really unusual for me

What food/ drink do your really like in the USA that you can't get here?


----------



## karentan

kaki gori in the japan pavilion in epcot

*whats your least fave epcot pavilion?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

UK

What is yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A toughie, but probably Mexico....

What's yours?


----------



## karentan

uk too.
*whats your favourite WDW rollercoaster?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Big Thunder Mountain Rail Road (I am a big chicken)

What is your favourite ride/ attraction at WDW?


----------



## karentan

tower of terror / rock n roller coaster (theyre both awesome!)

*whats your favourite WDW restaurant?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Boma

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Boma for me too

*What is your favourite WDW counter service place?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sunshine Seasons

Is there any kind of souvenir that you will get on every WDW trip?


----------



## karentan

normally a hooded top of some kind

*where do you do most of your souvenir shopping?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Normally the Pin Trading Station at DTD, but I think this time it might just be Uptown Jewellers as they do the Disney Chamilia charms

How about you?


----------



## karentan

world of disney (love the AP discounts there!!)

*what is your first day ritual? *(ours is taking the ferry over to the MK, can do via the monorail afterwards, but the first time always has to be the ferry!)


----------



## wilma-bride

We don't have a ritual, as such, but it's becoming a habit to visit MK on the first day and have breakfast at CP 

*What is the one thng you look forward to most about a holiday to Disney World? *


----------



## mandymouse

Being at Epcot

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 12, then home to sort out DS's room and then off to Bristol to pick up the girls from Temple Meads 

*What are you most looking forward to at the moment?*


----------



## A Small World

A week off work next week and visiting my best friend

What about you


----------



## wilma-bride

Our BBQ party on Sunday and the girly weekend next weekend 

*What is your favourite Disney park?*


----------



## A Small World

Not been to WDW for several years but Epcot I think or Disney park at DLP (its very beautiful)

Whats yours


----------



## wilma-bride

Magic Kingdom 

*Who do you most admire?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my mum 

What star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

When did you first go on a holiday abroad?


----------



## silver apple

To the USA when I was 5.
*
Do you like gardening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !!

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably some pasta

What is your favourite quick meal to cook?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken stir fry

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## Strommie

The Host - Stephanie Meyer

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to WW and talking to joh about the holiday !

What about you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Writing to the neighbours about the extension and packing for our holiday

Still or fizzy wine?


----------



## mandymouse

Hmm, both 

*What is your fave starter in a restaurant ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont order starters, i prefer a pud !

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## mandymouse

The music at the end of the Bourne Ultimatum

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

economy gastronomy and dragons den

Do you waste much food ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not really (it's not like I do much cooking )

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A pirate medallion to go with my pirate costume for the cruise

What is your favourite kind of chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oops, posted in wrong thread


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like dark chocolate

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## karentan

earlier than last night hopefully, i've got 2 job job interviews tomorrow!  (last night i didnt go to bed til about 2.30am)

*what are you watching at the mo?*


----------



## wilma-bride

My computer screen and my colleague, Graham, making a cup of tea

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## A Small World

Im not up yet but will be very soon

Are you working today


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm off to my mum's this morning (I'm her carer)

*Where do you do your weekly shop ? *


----------



## wilma-bride

Used to be Tesco but mostly Sainsburys now, although it varies depending what mood I'm in

*What are you doing today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Off to work shortly and then to my gym class tonight 

*What is your favourite smell?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Freshly cut grass

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Estee Lauder Beautiful or Chanel Allure

*What is your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pink maxi skirt and indigo gypsy top 

What jewellery are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

watch and rings

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all three days.

What are yours?


----------



## silver apple

Meeting up with old uni friends (and all our dh's/kids) for the weekend. We do this every august B/H and we all really look forward to it
*
Will you be watching the X-Factor?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

We are going on holiday tomorrow to center parcs in Holland for a week

Which is you fave "land" in the MK?


----------



## dolphingirl47

silver apple said:


> *Will you be watching the X-Factor?*



I will watch it this week, but will miss most of it this year between weekends away, working late shifts on the weekend and our holiday



PoppyAnna said:


> Which is you fave "land" in the MK?



Frontierland

What is your favourite WDW park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## silver apple

Have only done 1  It was lovely though (Princess lunch at Akershus)
*
Do your relatives love disney too, or just tolerate it because they love you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We all love it 

Are your kids back at school yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, they don't go back to college for another week or two

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im hoping to ge to the cinema on sat night with Joh and Gary, if not then the girly weekend 

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

I watched Dr. Who and Indiana Jones

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nattering to you in a bit 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## karentan

nope 

*are you going back to WDW any time soon?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, October 

what have you had for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix and a ww yoghurt

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## karentan

not much, gary has got a meeting in manchester at 4pm, then has to drive back to essex after that, so i doubt he'll be home before 11pm if that. so probably a quiet night in with the dog and a glass of baileys. 

*have you got any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, a dog and a cat

Whats your favourite video game ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't like video games 

*What alcohol are you likely to be having tonight ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

None I'm having a detox 

*Whats your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Diet Coke here, Grape Soda in the USA

What was for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Working all day so it was McDonalds

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mainly work, but also spend some time on here

What are your plans?


----------



## BRobson

Really boring - nothing much

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

19 Minutes by Jodi Picoult

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## natalielongstaff

kathy reichs

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

What do you do to relax?


----------



## natalielongstaff

read a book

What are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work

Bath or shower?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bath

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In about an hour

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

in about 20 mins

What room of the house are you in ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bedroom

What is your favourite room in your house?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the lounge

What star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio 

What's your star sign?


----------



## natalielongstaff

virgo

who is your favourite comedien?


----------



## Ware Bears

Gemini

*Do you read your horoscope?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Only if I have nothing better to do.

What is your Chinese Zodiac sign?


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't a clue 

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I tried to learn the recorder in primary school and the guitar at college, but did not succeed with either.

What kind of job did you want to do when you were a child?


----------



## JoJo1980

I wanted to be a popstar & actress 

If you could have any job in the world - what would it be & why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I would want to work as a dolphin trainer in a dolphin human therapy setting. I really love dolphins, I used to be a primary school teacher and before that I worked with people with special needs. I could really build on my previous experience and work with my favourite animals.

What would your ideal job be?


----------



## Ware Bears

I would like to run an animal sanctuary ~ I love animals 

*What would be your 'worst nightmare' job?*


----------



## mandymouse

Any kind of cleaning job 

*Did you get a lie in this morning ?* I did


----------



## natalielongstaff

A little

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## A Small World

Nothing yet - im still having a lie in

What did you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and toast

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## JoJo1980

Does the dog count?   


Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

Not any more

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## JoJo1980

Nothing, I'm upstairs on the computer 

Are you listening to any music - if so, what?


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm not

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## karentan

sunny but a bit cloudy. and everywhere is full of ash from the fire yesterday.

*what are you watching right now?* (top gear for me)


----------



## Tinks1984

Rugby League Challenge Cup Final

*What was the name of your 1st pet?*


----------



## A Small World

Lassie (it was a dog in case you hadnt guessed

what is your favourite chocolate -milk, dark or white


----------



## Tinks1984

It used to be milk chocolate, but I'm now very partial to dark...lovely! 

*Who's your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

pasta bake

Are you having any alcohol tonight


----------



## Strommie

No

*What is the wallpaper on your computer?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

One that I made myself that has Taylor Swift lyrics in nice writing xD

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work

Describe your favourite top


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

It's black with the back to the future logo & car on it ;D
Or my superman one.. I can't decide xD

Same question?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have two: for when I feel casual my Disney Cruise Line Pirates In The Caribbean t shirt or for work a lovely black crushed cotton vest top with lace trim.

What song brings back holiday memories for you?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Umm,, When You Wish Upon A Star reminds me of the horn on DCL ;D

What's your fave TV programme?


----------



## Ware Bears

At the moment it's Come Dine With Me

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment, Ghost Whisperer

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## A Small World

tidying the house and chilling

Whats yours


----------



## Ware Bears

Half-way through decorating our bedroom

*Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't know yet, might do something with my friends

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just some cereal

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## A Small World

Yummy roast chicken dinner

Whats your favourite vegetable


----------



## tennisfan

Carrots

*Whats your favourite food?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese & Italian (I love pasta  )

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Minniespal

A necklace.

*What are you watching on television tonight??*


----------



## tennisfan

A cd

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure !

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably in about an hour

When do you normally start packing for a holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

about a week before 

When is your next day off work ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tuesday (had to work the whole bank holiday weekend)

When is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tomorrow 

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just finishing off the last few pages of 19 Minutes

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Tinks1984

The biography of Walt Disney 

*Do you have a favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eye of the Dolphin

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Ware Bears

Mickey Mouse very closely followed by Robin Hood

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment, but I also love Chip and Dale and Stitch

What is your favourite non-Disney theme park?


----------



## Ware Bears

Busch Gardens in US, Blackgang Chine in UK

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey dinner followed by jelly & ice-cream 

*What time did you get up this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

8.15am

Are you going shopping today ?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What did you have for breakfast this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast and a cup of coffee

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dull !!

Are you working today ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No yippee!

*What was the last DIY project you did?*


----------



## tennisfan

Helped to build my nieces wooden wendy house for our garden

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a sandwich

What was your favourite tv programme when you were a child ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiswas

*Have you got any plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just nattering to Joh

What about you ?


----------



## Strommie

No plans

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I was at work all day and now I am just relaxing

When did you last have your hair cut?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ages ago, im having it done on wednesdy

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband

How long do you usually take to get ready for a night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not too long !!

Whats your fave going out outfit ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A tan shoulder-free dress with black lace overlay

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A black dress and high heels

what are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Having a lie in, going to town to have my hair cut and buying the Pandora charms that I will give my sister on her wedding day and then just relax in the evening.

Describe your favourite photo


----------



## Ware Bears

It's a photo of my first Shetland Sheepdog (now waiting at Rainbow Bridge) in the snow

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you ever had an unusual pet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably within the next 30 minutes

How about you?


----------



## A Small World

Probably about midnight as usual

What was the last thing you said and who to


----------



## Ware Bears

Goodnight to eldest DD

*Are you back at work tomorrow?*


----------



## A Small World

No Ive got the week off 

Are you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not until next Monday, had seven weeks off altogether!! 

*What did you eat for dinner tonight?*


----------



## A Small World

We went out to a carvery so loads and loads

What did you drink last


----------



## Ware Bears

Cup of tea

*Are you looking forward to Autumn coming?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes I like autumn - I love all the colours

What is your favourite soft drink


----------



## Ware Bears

Diet coke

*What is your favourite childhood book?*


----------



## mandymouse

I used to love a series of books by Alfred Hitchcock called The Three Investigators

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working !

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, a fried egg sandwich.
*
Are you dieting at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

As always 

What was the last website you looked at ( other than the dis)


----------



## tennisfan

Disney Cruise line

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sunny for a change

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working the last of my 2 nights shifts

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Well, I was supposed to go to Birmingham for the Girly Weekend away, but this has yet again come apart at the seams. So I don't know at the moment.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodils

*When was the last time you received flowers ? and what was it for ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Last week Thursday I got some beautiful roses from Jersey from a satisfied customer for whom I sorted out a tricky situation.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch, we are both home today and had sausage butties and strawberries for breakfast.

What is your favourite dish to order at a restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh, that's a toughie, maybe Lasagne

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

Whats on your tv at the moment ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ratatouille on the Wii

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## karentan

chicken kievs, mash and veggies

*what is your fave WDW park?* (gotta be MK for me!!)


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot

What is your favourite resort restaurant at WDW?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Le Cellier

What is your favourite cake ?


----------



## mandymouse

Birthday cake 

*What is your fave song at the moment  ?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Breakeven - The Script
But I do love Richman - 3OH!3

Why did you first join the DIS?


----------



## tennisfan

Read about it in Brits guide just before going to DLRP

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

never stop looking, sarah jackman

What are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am back to work tomorrow.

What time will you get up tomorrow morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the alarm is set for 7.45am

What is your favourite film ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## mandymouse

Doritos or Pringles

*When are your kids back to school ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Sian starts sixth form today but Daniel and Rea go back tomorrow - halleluyah!

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7,30am

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

3/4 length jeans, a pink t-shirt and a pink stripey hoody

*What are you up to today?*


----------



## silver apple

Off to a play farm with the dc children and friends.
*
What's your weather like this morning?*


----------



## wilma-bride

In a word, miserable 

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Harry Potter 

*Where's your next holiday too?*


----------



## silver apple

Aliens in the attic
*
Bath or shower?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tinks1984 said:


> Harry Potter
> 
> *Where's your next holiday too?*



Off site Orlando, Western Caribbean Cruise and WDW



silver apple said:


> Aliens in the attic
> *
> Bath or shower?*



Bath

Describe your ideal pamper day


----------



## tennisfan

Having a massage

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

English (I learned it as a foreign language in Germany)

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## mandymouse

Just English 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Strawberries after dinner last night

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## karentan

good profiteroles or cheesecake

*where is your next holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

orlando

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

Ham roll

*What did you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and a packet of crisps

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Paul

*Describe the last photo taken on your camera ?*


----------



## karentan

a photo of the ornamental ducks we've got in the back garden, i'm trying to figure out how to use my new "proper" camera before we go to orlando in 8 days!!

*when was the last time you were ill?* (i've got a cold/flu at mo, why do i get ill everytime i go on holiday??


----------



## silver apple

Last november when I prolapsed a disc in my neck.
*
What would have been your dream job?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A forensic pathologist

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken 

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

football

Where were you born ?


----------



## tennisfan

Canada House, Gillingham Kent

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its the girly weekend 

do you read your horoscope ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, total rubbish 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

A non-alcoholic one, of course 
Umm.. shirley temple 

Disney World, Disneyland, Disneyland Paris, Disneyland Hong Kong, Disneyland Tokyo or Disney Cruise Line?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney Cruise Line, but I love the parks as well

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I've done a few Disney Cruises 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

getting the kids off to school, not sure after that !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At 8:00

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunflowers

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Left over pasta from last night and some Chicken Griddlers

How about you?


----------



## karentan

probably the admirals pie i bought yesterday

*what is your favourite colour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue

What is your one must have make up item?


----------



## wilma-bride

Foundation - I look like death warmed up without it 

*What do you wear to bed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pj's

Are your kids at school today ?


----------



## jjk

yes and its Jordans first day at 6th form 

*what are you having for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bbq chicken and rice

what about you


----------



## mandymouse

Spag bol

*What size shoes do you take ?*


----------



## karentan

6

*crocs - love em or hate em?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hate em ( i do have a pair tho  )

What are you doing this weekend ?


----------



## karentan

doing washing, ironing, and starting to pack for orlando next friday!! 

*have you ever been over to the games sub-forum of the community boards on the dis?* (i've just had a look, there's loads of these games over there!)


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet 

Whats your favourite meal to cook ?


----------



## mandymouse

My ideal meal would mean I wasn't cooking it 

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Economy Gastronomy

*When did you last lose your temper?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Economy Gastronomy



 

about an hour ago, with matt as usual !

Wine or beer ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Neither - I'm a spirits kinda girl 

*What is your favourite smell?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cut grass

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## karentan

argos christmas job

*what has been/was your favourite job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

That's a tough one. I think it would be a draw between being an Assistant Housemistress in a boarding school and the job I am doing now (Team Leader for an airline)

What is your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## silver apple

Chicken mayo
*
Which cancelled TV show do you wish was still on?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Animal Hospital

*What is your favourite item of jewellery?*


----------



## mandymouse

A Mickey Mouse necklace my hubby bought me

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## silver apple

Back to work today for the first time since 3rd of July

*
Which brand of cosmetics do you use?*


----------



## Danauk

Clinique

*What did you have for breakfast this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## karentan

its now 1.37 so yes! 

*do you need to go out today and if so are you putting it off?*
(i need to go into town but am lazily putting it off at the mo!!)


----------



## Danauk

No, I've been to work and am in for the evening.

*What is your favourite take away to order?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chinese

*Do you have any plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes, were going to the theatre and our for dinner 

*What are you doing today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I've been to Oldham watching my boyfriend play rugby...nipped to the Disney store whilst there too 

*Do you have any plans for this evening?*


----------



## silver apple

Nothing exciting.  Have watched X-factor and eaten far too much chocolate
*
Have you seen any christmas stuff in the shops yet?*


----------



## Danauk

No, unless you count the Christmas shop in Down Town Disney that I was in a few weeks ago!

*What is the weather like where you live today?*


----------



## mandymouse

A bit dull

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

My Dad in October 

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## silver apple

Silver
*
Which houshold task do you like least?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ironing

Are you having a roast dinner today ?


----------



## Danauk

No we got up late so had a cooked full English breakfast at lunch time instead!!

*Do you have any Disney related items in the room you are currently sitting in?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes a snowglobe from DLP and loads of Royal Doulton Princess figurines

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, a photo from Ohana brekkie

Whats your favourite reality tv show ?


----------



## Minniespal

I don't watch any.

*What are you having/did you have for dinner tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

What do you order from the chinese ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Special Curry with boiled rice for DH, Special Satay or Beef in Black Bean Sauce and Fried Rice for me.

What is your favourite cocktail


----------



## natalielongstaff

I dont have a favourite

What are your plans for tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

natalielongstaff said:


> I dont have a favourite
> 
> What are your plans for tonight ?



Just relaxing and catching up with the forums

What are yours?


----------



## gemmybear83

Relaxing and revising for an exam later in the month

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cooking

*Have you had a good weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I had a fantastic weekend

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Brilliant one thanks hun 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita (and I finally found one that was nearly as good as the ones at Salt Island in Orlando)

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, but not until 12:30

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## karentan

stitch

*have you ever been to spain?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not to the mainland, but I have been to Tenerife

Where did you go for your first holiday abroad?


----------



## Danauk

Majorca

*Can you speak any foreign languages?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, English (my native language is German)

How about you?


----------



## karentan

no  i took french and german at GCSEs but cant remember any of it now. 

*whats your favourite chocolate?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Bubbly or Thorntons Continental

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working, shopping cleaning etc

Are you still tired ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A little

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## Ware Bears

Tea

*When is your next day off?*


----------



## jjk

wednesday

*shower or bath ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I love both

*When is your next holiday/weekend break ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to poole next weekend 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## jjk

prawn and egg salad

*what are you having/had ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and ww crisps

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

Overtime at work

Will you miss your children when they go back to school?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes I have! Eldest has gone back today and youngest has done her first ever full day at nursery today too.  Every Monday will be like this now, and the house has been very quiet.

What is your "guilty pleasure"?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Designer shoes ( its one of many )

What star sign are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## karentan

probably repeats of friends on e4 as usual

*what chinese sign are you?* i'm a monkey!


----------



## natalielongstaff

rat i think 

Have you had a good day ?


----------



## tennisfan

It was ok

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast 

Whats your fave website other than the dis ?


----------



## jjk

facebook and pompeyonline forums

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Facebook and digital spy

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Watching Die hard 2.

Heels or flats?


----------



## wilma-bride

Flats, even if they do make me look Mumsy 

*Do you ever go out without make-up on?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Oh yeah, some weekends make-up doesn't come near me 

*What's your favourite biscuit?*


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Foxes jam creams! mmmmm

Are you a dunker?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite biscuit?


----------



## mandymouse

Shortbread

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Re-starting our toddler group

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am

*What's for lunch ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast and crisps


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> Toast and crisps




You forgot to ask a ?  Nat


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> You forgot to ask a ?  Nat



 Duh !!

do you have any phobias ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

horses!

*Do you like egg or pineapple with gammon?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

egg

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lovely !

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My friend Lynne.

Who is your favourite Airline to fly with?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont care ! as long as they get me there 

Who has cooked dinner tonight in your house ?


----------



## mandymouse

Me of course 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably nothing. I feel an early night coming on.

What do you like to read?


----------



## Tillybud

japenese fiction, not sure why but I kind of have a thing for Japan and would love to visit 

*have you started your christmas shopping ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you own any crocs ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, too many to count

What are your most comfortable shoes?


----------



## natalielongstaff

None of them 

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## tennisfan

Laptop

*WHat did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast 

Do you like flying ?


----------



## Tillybud

no, it terrifies me !!

*what's your favourite time of year ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

summer 

How long is it till your next holiday ?


----------



## A Small World

Too long

What are you wearing on your feet at the moment


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

What ring tone do you have on your mobile?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Welcome to the jungle by Guns n roses

*do you snore?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 22:00

How about you?


----------



## Sapper383

Probably about midnight.

What is your favourite capital city in the UK?
Belfast, Cardiff, Edinburgh, or London?


----------



## karentan

out of them, i've only been to london, so guess thats my answer!

*which TV channel do you watch most?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sky 1

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toddler group, playschool drop offs and town !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dropping Becky and friends over at Hinckley College, then popping into Nuneaton

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to Germany for my sister's wedding.

Are you planning any holidays at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

No as I don't know when I will get leave

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not sure what is in the cinemas at the moment or what is being released next, but I really want to see A Christmas Carol when it comes out in November.

What film are you hoping to see next?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue !

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

Ham roll & a banana

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lovely 

What was your favourite subject at school ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cooking

*What was your worse subject at school ?*


----------



## karentan

english literature

*for holidays, do you pack weeks in advance, or the day before?*


----------



## Tillybud

the day before although I tend to have started to put new underwear, etc in the case when I buy it

*what did you have for tea ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A cheese roll

What is your fave flavour of crisps


----------



## mandymouse

Prawn Cocktail

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Tillybud

I might make a start on my tudors box set 

*what was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

an onion 

who is your favourite actor ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bradley Whitford (Josh in the West Wing).

Who is you favourite actress?


----------



## tennisfan

Kate Winslet 

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to a wedding on Saturday

what footie team do you support ?


----------



## Tillybud

Sunderland

*what's your favourite perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola, Marc jacobs

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

As soon as DH gets home (whenever that will be)

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

Another long day at work

Have you had any alcohol tonight


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am enjoying a can of Kopparberg as I type

How about you?


----------



## A Small World

I enjoyed a glass of blueberry schnapps brought back for me from Slovenia by my friend (well he brought me a bottle of the stuff not a glass)

Are you working today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm  taking my mum into Coventry

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im celebrating my birthday 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black and white dress and black jacket

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

Hope you have a lovely birthday Nat

Jeans & a black top

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch. I start work at 12:30 and I am commuting by train at the moment so I have to leave here at 11:00, which is too early for lunch.

What is your favourite snack food?


----------



## mandymouse

Pringles or Doritos

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola, marc jacobs

Who is your favourite singer ?


----------



## tennisfan

Jon Bon Jovi & Daniel Merriweather

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

beautiful

When are you next going out for a meal ?


----------



## silver apple

Not for a while - I'm joining weight watchers in the morning
*
Who or what was your favourite popstar/group when you were a teenager?*


----------



## jjk

Matt and luke goss


*whats for tea tonight ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Fish & Chips 

*What is your fave breakfast cereal ?*


----------



## Tillybud

crunchy nut cornflakes 

*indian or chinese ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese 

*What do you like to order from a Chinese restaurant ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Crispy aromatic duck or lamb with plain chow mein noodles

*What do you like to order?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chow mein 

what are your plans for this weekend ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I'm going to a beach party for my friend's 16th 

What did you do today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working, shopping and eating 

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Friends 

What time are you getting up tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am 

Can you cook ?


----------



## silver apple

I can, but I don't due to extreme laziness 
*
What film do you watch again and again?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Within the next 30 minutes

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Brum with hubby tomorrow

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 6pm, the im taking matt to cub camp

What time did you get up ?


----------



## A Small World

Im not up yet - but will be any minute

Have you had anything to eat yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and a coffee

Where were you born ?


----------



## jjk

leeds

*are you going out this evening?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nope, I'm baking/cooking

Which is your favourite "type" of savoury snack?


----------



## natalielongstaff

crisps

Have you got washing on the line today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not today

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ashes cricket on the Wii

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Danauk

Chilli and rice, then strawberry cheesecake.

*Did you go to work today and if so what time did you finish?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I went to school and I finished at 3:20 but I stayed behind to do some geography coursework.

Doing anything tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Going to Birmingham with hubby

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A shirt from Next.

Which clothes shop do you most frequently shop in for yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

new look or dp

Have you been to any weddings this year ?


----------



## A Small World

No not this year

Whose was the last party you went to


----------



## mandymouse

I think it was an 18th birthday party last year

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

washing, shopping and then a wedding reception tonight 

Did you have a lie-in ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

A little one.

What do you order in McDonalds?


----------



## Tinks1984

A regular quarter pounder with milkshake 

*Do you have an brothers or sisters?*


----------



## mandymouse

I have a brother

*Who will be celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Matthew in March

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## A Small World

Didnt have lunch as had a bacon butty late morning

What did you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese and onion sandwich

Have you brought yourself anything today ?


----------



## A Small World

No Ive not been to any shops

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not for me, i brought dd some of those hideous pumps the kids are all wearing 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Danauk

No, I am too tired!!

*What did you have for dinner today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chippie

whats on your tv at the moment ?


----------



## Danauk

A mega builders show about City Centre in Las Vegas.

*Is there any hotel in the world you would like to stay in but have not yet?*


----------



## A Small World

Theres loads but I cant think of any specifically at the moment

What about you?


----------



## Danauk

The Burj Al Arab in Dubai, I would love to stay there. Maybe some day!!

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## A Small World

I used to play the piano and clarinet but havent played for years

Do you watch X factor?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Rm3idm

Church with DH and the kiddos, laundry, and a birthday party...

Who is your favorite actor/actress?


----------



## Danauk

Gillian Anderson (Dana Skully from the x files) I had the pleasure of seeing her perform in a play in London a few years ago and met her afterwards. Amazing actress both on screen and on the stage.

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I don't have one xD

How many rooms does your house have?


----------



## Tinks1984

It's a baby blue colour 

*What year was your 1st Disney trip?*


----------



## Danauk

My Honeymoon in 1998 to DLRP.

*How many bedrooms does your house have?*


----------



## A Small World

5 (but one is tiny)

Do you have a garden?


----------



## Ware Bears

3

*Do you like gardening?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes and I use it a lot, more of an extension of my house really.

*Do you have any water features in your garden?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes a pond

Do you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Does a bird bath count? 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## A Small World

Just a guinea pig

Are you watching Last Night of the Proms?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, DD is watching The Break Up

*What did you have for dinner tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

DH decided he wanted to try recipes from the WDW cook book we bought last month! So we had the cheese soup from Le Cellier and the tiramisu from Victoria and Alberts.

*What time do you plan to/did you get up this morning?*


----------



## Ware Bears

5am  we were due to have new sofas delivered and needed to clear the lounge.  Note I said _due_, they never arrived. 

*Are you in your PJs yet?*


----------



## izzie-wizzie

Nope not in pj's yet, but still up after watching a Chucky film (i've seen hardly any horror films and figured i should educate myself if we're planning on going to a universal horror night when we're in orlando next month)... so sitting here freaked out now!

So..*Do you like horror movies?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i do, i have been known to watch them through my fingers though

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, hoping for New Year in WDW though 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## A Small World

We're going out to the Carvery again 

What are you having?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

When was the last time you changed jobs ?


----------



## A Small World

5 yrs ago exactly (started on 13th so tomorrow)

Is TV on in your house at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep, boomerang

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just finished the last of the Twilight series

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jumper in Primark

Whats your dream job ?


----------



## tennisfan

Pilot

*What is yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Forensic pathologist

Whats your favourite song ?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Boom, Boom, Boom by the Black Eyed Peas

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Nothing exciting - work as usual

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep working and taking dd to rehearsals !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am 

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

jeans and a blue shirt

*what are you next looking forward to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A weekend in poole with my mum ( this weekend)

What car do you drive ?


----------



## tennisfan

Nissan X-Trail

*What was your 1st car?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A red mini

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## mandymouse

YTS office junior

*Have you got any plans for next weekend yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im going to Poole with my mum

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix, a WW rice and a Flump

*What is your fave take-away food ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

florida 

Are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Laptop

What household task do you hate most?


----------



## mandymouse

Changing the beds or ironing

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

busy day ! toddler group, 2 playschool rus school runs etc 

how long do you display cards in your house after a birthday ?


----------



## mandymouse

About a week

*When do you usually put your Christmas tree up ?*


----------



## jjk

usually the first week in december 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

See above

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## Tinks1984

I am, time to put on my make-up too now!

*Which news channel do you watch, if any?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bbc

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Brown bread Prawn sandwich, glass of orange juice.

If you were given the opportunity, would you move abroad for work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no i wouldn't

Where did you meet your partner ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

at work 

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Not at the moment

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to poole with my mum

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Revising for my project management exam 

*What was your first holiday abroad?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A weekend trip to Denmark to go and see Legoland and to spend some time at the beach.

What was your first holiday abroad?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spain on a coach !!!

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment Aquolina Pink Sugar 

What was the first perfume that you owned?


----------



## natalielongstaff

coty i think

What was your favourite subject at school


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

What was yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

home ec

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea most of the time, but I cannot resist a Starbucks Caramel Macchiato

What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My Fisher Price record player which we still have and my girls played with it too.

Which US states have you visited?


----------



## dolphingirl47

California, Arizona, Nevada and Florida

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Florida

*Where did you go on your first ever holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not absolutely sure as I was still very young, but it was probably to Bavaria

What is the most exotic place you have ever been?


----------



## Ware Bears

Egypt

*Where is your dream holiday destination?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

As long as there is a cruise ship involved, I am not that bothered about the destination, but the Panama Canal is on the top of my wish list right now.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch

*Who is your's ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cindy

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

2 pairs of boots..today !

how did you find the disboards ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

By Googling DVC after we became members.

How about you?


----------



## Danauk

Really can't remember, it was over 6 years ago!

*What did you have for dinner today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have not had dinner yet, but it will be left over Chinese from last night

Baking or cooking?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cooking

Sewing or knitting?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Knitting

Do you collect anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jim shore disney ornaments

Whats on your tv now ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH is watching the news

What is your favourite possession?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my shoes 

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Brown

What is your biggest achievement?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my children

What is your favourite city ?


----------



## mandymouse

Southampton and Cardiff

*What is on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bloomin footie

When did you last have any alcohol ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Last night I had a glass of rose wine.

*What is your favourite park?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Overall Discovery Cove, but when it comes to Disney, Epcot

What was the worst job you ever had?


----------



## mandymouse

I lasted one day working in the offices at Sainsbury's

*What are you up to this weekend ?*


----------



## jjk

nothing too exciting, running the boys around, popping into newbury and visiting the MIL

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to poole with my mm

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tink T-shirt and cropped jeans

*Who will be celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

matthew in march

What are you doing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Playing on the DIS for a bit and then going to work.

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Savoury.

Sweets or chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chocolate

What is your favourite biscuit/ cookie?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate digestive

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese sandwich and crisps

Whats your fave sandwich filling ?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it was of the kids at music class this morning

What was the last film you watched ?


----------



## mandymouse

Knowing

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Chicken, chips and salad

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## A Small World

Still not finished PS I love you because not had much time to read recently

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Tinks1984

Tea!

*Kylie or Danni?*


----------



## A Small World

Kylie

sweet or savoury?


----------



## Ware Bears

Ahem ..... both 

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Neither!

*What did you do last new year's eve?*


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot - stayed in and chilled

When do you put your christmas tree up?


----------



## Ware Bears

Usually first week in December

*Do you have a real Christmas tree?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Christmas tradition?


----------



## A Small World

Going to Chester Zoo on Christmas Eve - so unchrismassy but fun

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Baking Christmas cookies and then having some with some mulled wine

What is your favourite non-Disney holiday destination?


----------



## mandymouse

The New Forest

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## A Small World

Cool Water or Angel

Favourite shop for clothes?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dp or new look

Whats for breakfast ?


----------



## A Small World

cup of tea now and will probably have a banana later when im at work

Whats your favourite breakfast cereal


----------



## natalielongstaff

frosties

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## A Small World

yes - especially on the toast with beans on toast

Do you


----------



## natalielongstaff

yuck no !

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be at work like most of the time

How long before going on holiday do you start to pack?


----------



## jjk

a couple of weeks before 


*whats your favourite biscuit?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oreos

What is your favourite roast dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken

What car do you drive ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I don't drive.  

What are you doing at this moment in time?


----------



## natalielongstaff

checking wifi availability at the hotel im staying in 

What about you ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Wasting away my free period reading www.fmylife.com.  It's fun 

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A couple of days ago, thanks for reminding me ! i need to pack one

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Doing as little as I can get away with

What's for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What do you have in your bag today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Just my purse at the moment

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

A bit dull

*What is your fave choccie bar ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Double Decker

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Bubbly or Caramel

*Will you be watching Strictly Come Dancing tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm off to the cinema

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Homemade moussaka.  

*What was hte last thing you watched on tv?*


----------



## A Small World

Watching the News now (sort of)

Are you watching Strictly Come Dancing tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## A Small World

Pink

Whats your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fry's five centres ~ wishh they still made them.

*What's yours?*


----------



## A Small World

Cadburys dairy milk or whole nut

Whats your favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese & onion

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## jjk

at the moment it is beef cassarole

*are you going shopping today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't planned to

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what are you after ?*


----------



## A Small World

No not planning to (apart from food)

Favourite breakfast cereal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nut Crunch

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## A Small World

creme brulee (or something really filling like syrup sponge and custard)

whats yours


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mousse au Chocolat

What food do you hate?


----------



## A Small World

Honey sick

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Marmite - yuck !!

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Tillybud

X factor followed by a DVD

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## A Small World

Strictly come dancing

What did you have for lunch


----------



## mandymouse

Just some cereal

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Away We Go

*What was the last hotel you stayed in?*


----------



## A Small World

Etap in Portsmouth - very exotic  but a great trip

Where is the next hotel you are going to stay at?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm hoping the Novotel at Southampton in a couple of weeks 

*What was the last DVD you bought ?*


----------



## Danauk

Angels and demons

*Do you have any TV series on DVD?*


----------



## A Small World

No

Do you?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, CSI

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just being lazy and maybe watching a DVD

What are your plans?


----------



## Danauk

I have to plan my literacy and numeracy and science lessons for the week, plus look at the gaps in learning for our year 5 children in maths to plan a lesson for some of them to address their areas of weakness. The housework - washing, some hoovering, clean the rabbits out etc and wait for the tesco order to arrive. Oh and then go to the gym. I hate Sundays!!

*Do you belong to a gym?*


----------



## A Small World

No but I am thinking of joining one

Whats your favourite fruit?


----------



## mandymouse

Pineapple

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure. DH is in charge of this today and he has just left to go food shopping.

What is your favourite food/drink in the USA that you can't get here?


----------



## tennisfan

dark chocolate m&m's & diet Coke with Lime

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Surprisingly beautiful for Manchester

What movie are you hoping to see next?


----------



## mandymouse

The new Bruce Willis movie Surrogates

*What was the last book you read ? and did you enjoy it ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The last book that I completed was "Body of Evidence" by Patricia Cornwell and I really enjoyed re-reading this. I am currently reading "Too Close To Home" by Linwood Barclay, which also seems to be a great book.

What are you reading currently?


----------



## Ware Bears

Same book as you ~ I'm joining in the Book Club this month 

*What room in your house are you sat in?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In the bedroom 

What is your favourite room in your house/ flat?


----------



## mandymouse

My living room

*What can you see out of the nearest window to you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The building next door

Who is your favourite actor/ actress?


----------



## tennisfan

dolphingirl47 said:


> The last book that I completed was "Body of Evidence" by Patricia Cornwell and I really enjoyed re-reading this. I am currently reading *"Too Close To Home" by Linwood Barclay*, which also seems to be a great book.



Thats a very good book

Fave is Leonardo Di Caprio & Kate Winslet

*Whats for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We did not have any lunch today as we had a cooked breakfast

What is your favourite food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

What have you had for dinner today ?


----------



## A Small World

Lunch was veg soup (home made)

Dinner is roast chicken etc

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cauli/brocoli

whats your favourite city ?


----------



## mandymouse

Southampton & Cardiff

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## A Small World

Paris

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

mandymouse said:


> *What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*



Crocs with heels



A Small World said:


> Whats yours?



Mainz

What is you favourite scent?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola, marc jacobs

Bath or shower ?


----------



## A Small World

depends what mood Im in - usually shower for quickness but bath for long long relax

red or white wine?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white

WHATS ON YOUR TV ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The TV is not on

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## tennisfan

CSI

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shawshank redemption

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## scottish mum

already in bed

What time is your alarm set for?


----------



## A Small World

It isnt - I dont set an alarm

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

well working the nightshift at the mo but not working Monday's night shift.

Do you like Marmite?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck no !! 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Working as usual

What did you have for breakfast


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast and coffee

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## mandymouse

A quick hoover and clean the floor this morning, then a bit of ironing later - and that's all !! 

*What is your fave TV programme at the moment ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

house

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Tinks1984

My red jumper and grey pants - it's work time!

*What's your favourite piece of clothing?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My evening gown

What is yout favourite outfit?


----------



## eyoreaud

My minnie mouse night shirt, it's the very first thing i bought on my first trip to WDW back in 1999, it's faded and sewn up in places but i'll NEVER part with it 

Can you remember the first thing you bought on your first trip to WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, a leather backpack with Pooh and Friends. I still have it as well.

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

No I can't, though on my first Disney Cruise I bought a little Disney Wonder ship 

*What are you wearing on your feet ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Grey trainer/shoes from Primark.  I bought them this weekend when i went shoping .  They're so comfortable.

What is your favouite music band/artist?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like most types of music

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna Pasta

*What is your fave 'country' around World Showcase ? and why ?*


----------



## A Small World

I have a few

France because I love the country and the cakes in the bakery

Morocco because I love the buildings

Mexico because I love the outdoor market atmosphere

Whats yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Norway, Germany & Italy for the wine

Italy & Morocco for the food

& the UK for the Rose & Crown 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## A Small World

All the soaps 

What colour is the carpet in the room you are in


----------



## natalielongstaff

sandy colour

Who is your car insured with ?


----------



## A Small World

Tesco

what was the last thing you bought for yourself


----------



## dolphingirl47

Velvet Crocs with heels

When did you visit WDW for the first time?


----------



## A Small World

1992 (I think) - for Christmas

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

February 1998 for our honeymoon

What was the first Disney Park that you visited?


----------



## A Small World

Magic Kingdom at WDW

Oops sorry forgot the question i wasnt concentrating

What time will you get up tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am 

*Did you sleep well last night ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

When is your next holiday planned for ?


----------



## jjk

next august hopefully 


*are you working today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A new top to wear for my interview

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Grey Tink t-shirt and black combats

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spaghetti Carbonara

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Spag Bolognaise

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A German pasta dish (essentially pasta with Pancetta, but the whole thing is fried with egg and served with tomato sauce)

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmpolitan 

*Do you have any bad habits ? and if so, what is it ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can be a bit of a "know it all"

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## tennisfan

Snakes

*Whats the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Dull and cloudy

*What have you been up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive been out all day doing activities with the kids

What about you ?


----------



## Tillybud

dd is running a temperature so we've spent all day at home  I'm hoping it's not the onset of swine flu ... maybe I need to check out how that starts

*what are you having for tea tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lemsip 

Do you take vitamins ?


----------



## Tracy041500

I do take prenatal vitamins for breastfeeding my 3 mo old son.

Whats your favorite evening time TV show?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like the one show

Who is the youngest person in your house ?


----------



## mandymouse

Becky

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## scottish mum

Me  but not till december

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## tennisfan

Lasagne for my dinner

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## scottish mum

tennisfan said:


> Lasagne for my dinner
> 
> *What book are you currently reading?*



handle with care by Jodie picoult

What is the last film you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Over Her Dead Body on DVD

What is the next film you are hoping to see?


----------



## mandymouse

Surrogates

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working, will be staying close to home though

What are your plans ?


----------



## jjk

Im working 

*what are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and toast

What star sign are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working this weekend

Do you have any plans?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## tennisfan

Socks

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Over Her Dead Body

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not really into musicals, but like to see the Lion King

*When is your next weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to Joh's in two weeks 

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a chicken sandwich

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken in mushroom sauce and rice

What wrist do you wear your watch on ?


----------



## mandymouse

My left wrist

*What is your fave pack of sweets ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Wine Gums -yum!

*What's the closest thing to you on your right?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Super Sour Snakes 

Fave shop?


----------



## tennisfan

Hamleys & Macys

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Going to some festival thingy in town/trying to convince my mum to let me go to some festival thingy in town 

What other websites are you on right now?


----------



## A Small World

Just msn chatting to my bestfriend

What about you


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just Googlemail

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

A weekend in Southampton 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working till 2, housework and taking K footie training this evening

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 4pm

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Grey Tink t-shirt & black combats

*How long is it till your next holiday ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

6days!!!!!!!  We fly to WDW next Wednesday!

*Who do you live with?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my dh and 2 kids  lol

What time did you get up this morning ?


----------



## tennisfan

9am its great having a day off work

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

It's ok.  It was foggy this morning, so it's still a little cold now, even though the sun is shining.

When was the last time you did a big shopping spree?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure, it was probably on holiday in August

*What is your fave cake ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Key Lime Pie

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wine or tea !

what was the last song you heard ?


----------



## tennisfan

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga

*WHat are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

Are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Laptop

PC or Mac?


----------



## mandymouse

Laptop

*What is your fave soft drink ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Diet Coke in UK, Grape Soda in USA

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing.  

Short or long sleeve today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

short

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably watching a DVD

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

DISing and booking holidays 

*Do you have a lucky number ? if so, what is it ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no i dont

What games consoles do you own ?


----------



## tennisfan

PS2 & an original Gameboy

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

The last book in the Twilight series

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wounded from last night

what about you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing. I watched Angels and Demons on DVD earlier.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shawshank redemption

Do you like your job ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Most of the time I love it

Do you?


----------



## A Small World

Most of the time yes - although it can be very stressful and frustrating at times

How long have you been in your current job?


----------



## Danauk

This is my 12th year.

*Are you doing the job now you thought you would do when you were growing up?*


----------



## A Small World

No but I did for a while

Are you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just over 3.5 years (with the same employer anyway, there have been a couple of promotions along the way)

What would be your dream job?


----------



## Ware Bears

To run an animal sanctuary

*What is your favourite cereal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nut Crunch

Hot tea or ice tea?


----------



## Ware Bears

Hot

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nutrageous

What is yours?


----------



## A Small World

Dairy Milk

Do you work in the same town as you live in?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I live in Manchester, but work in Cheshire

What kind of job do you do?


----------



## A Small World

I work with pregnant teenagers/young parents supporting them 

What do you do??


----------



## mandymouse

I am carer to my mum

*How close to your holiday do you start packing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we go in 3 weeks and im starting this weekend 

Are you going shopping today ?


----------



## A Small World

No - im not planning to

Are you?


----------



## wilma-bride

Nope, no shopping for me - saving all my money for the holiday 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## A Small World

Im not up yet but will be soon

Have you had breakfast yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive had a cup of coffee

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## tennisfan

No plans, just relaxing before going back to work tomorrow

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing exciting, just vegging and watching TV 

*What was your favourite TV programme when you were a child ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i loved grange hill 

Where did you go on your 1st trip abroad ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Denmark, a short trip to Legoland and to the beach

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

france

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's my day off today and I have to make one last trip into town, so it probably will be a Pork Chimichanga at Chiquitos.

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tgi fridays

What your favourite cocktail ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita (with Caipirinha a close second)

What is yours?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I'm not allowed to drink coctails yet 

When is your birthday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

14th November

What is your favourite annimal?


----------



## gemmybear83

I have lots!  But probably a penguin

*How long have you lived where you do now?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

A little over three years.  

When was the last time you went on a night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

During the Girlie Weekend 

What should you be doing right now?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nothing at the moment.  I guess i could be doing homework, which i am kind of.  But i've got a free period, so i'm having a bit of a break .

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I should be heading for town, doing some food shopping, emptying our mailbox and buy one last Fish Extender gift.

What kind of books do you like to read?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like thriller books

is your tv on ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the last thing you bought?


----------



## tennisfan

Some rolls for my lunch (exciting!)

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

blt sandwich

What was the last thing you drank ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea 

*Which sports do you like watching on TV ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

footie and F1

Is your heating on today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I can't seem to get warm 

*Are you having any alcohol tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no doubt i will have a couple of glasses of wine

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Danauk

Spahgetti bolognese

*Are you going shopping tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have to work

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## A Small World

crisps or if im being really naughty a crisp sandwich

sweet or savoury snacks?


----------



## mandymouse

Savoury

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, just skimming the sky TV guide as I dis!

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## tennisfan

Metallic Red

*What colour is yours?*


----------



## Ware Bears

My last car was navy blue ~ sold it twenty years ago for a deposit on a house and never got around to replacing it! 

*What colour are your eyes?*


----------



## Danauk

Blue

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey (and has been since I was 14)

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## A Small World

Build a Bear 

Do you take a Teddy Bear or similar to bed?


----------



## Tinks1984

Oh my WDW Stitch lives on my bed with me 

*Do you follow any sports teams?*


----------



## A Small World

Bolton Wanderers Football team 

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

No not really

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sleeping !! i feel dreadful again so im staying on the sofa under my duvet

What colour is your sofa?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Brown

What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Masterchef or strictly

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## A Small World

homemade soup

what about you


----------



## mandymouse

Ham sandwich

*Strictly Come Dancing or X-Factor ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

strictly

What book are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Nothing - but I am going to start reading Twlight on the plane to Florida this week

*Have you bought anything today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i havn't left the sofa 

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Watching Strictly Come Dancing

*What was for dinner ?*


----------



## Tillybud

we had a picnic of fish and chips in the sunshine today by a pretty river so tonight I'm just having some chilli nuts and a diet coke, what a diet 

*what are you having for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No Sunday dinner for us tomorrow as I am working 12:30 to 20:30 tomorrow

What is your favourite roast dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

A Christmas turkey dinner with all the trimmings

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Food shopping, ironing, then taking Evie to a party.

When is your next holiday/trip away?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet as I need to sort out leave at work

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Lovely and sunny right now.

Do you read a weekly magazine?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I only got up about half an hour ago

Will you have a Sunday dinner today?


----------



## Tillybud

yes, I love Sunday roasts

*have you started your xmas shopping yet? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

i doubt it

Will you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## natalielongstaff

patricia cornwell

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am just about heading for the shower

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

final destination 3d

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm off to my mum's tomorrow

*What is the next movie you're looking forward to seeing at the cinema ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What is your favourite city ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Berlin

*Who do your text the most?*


----------



## tennisfan

My best friend

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing for lunch as we had a late breakfast

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet !

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

My dd Evie, trying to persuade her that we don't need to play hide and seek right now!

Where do you like to go to relax?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A spa 

What network is your mobile phone ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Orange

what did you do today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, I've been very lazy 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

X Factor! 

*What tv programme can you not miss?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

neighbours 

What time will you get up tomorrow ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

It's meant to be 6.30, but will probably hit the snooze button a couple of times 

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

popping into hinckley

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*Did you buy yourself anything over the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

When is your next holiday/weekend away ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, hopefully New Year 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## jjk

jeans and a t shirt

*have you had breakfast,and what did you have?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have breakfast

Are you a morning or a night person?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a morning person

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

black combats and a grey disney t shirt

Are you in a good mood today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment, but that is subject to change.

Are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I am 

*Do you bite your nails ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im trying to grow them at the moment

Whats your worst habit ?


----------



## mandymouse

Eating too much 

*What colour nail varnish are you wearing ?*


----------



## jjk

black cherry

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

fish fingers and chips

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy

*What are your fave TV programmes at the moment ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

House and ghost whisperer

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*Did you watch FlashForward last night ? and what did you think ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I recorded it, hope it was good 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tink t-shirt & black combats

*Have you started your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

Is it sunny where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, it's been a lovely morning

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

vanilla cupcake

Whats your favourite flavour of crisps ?


----------



## mandymouse

Prawn Cocktail, Beef or Chicken

*What is your fave cream cake ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cream slice.

Buttercream or regular icing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

buttercream

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Having dinner at the oriental restaurant here at the hotel and then getting an early night

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Talking to joh on the phone 

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cinderella

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite holiday (celebration rather than time away)?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Christmas or easter 

What month is your birthday ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

November

When is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

this month

What time do you eat your evening meal ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It depends on what shift I am on

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Around 5pm

*What is your fave meal to cook ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast with all the trimmings

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Talking to Joh about our cruise

What tv channel do you watch the most ?


----------



## jjk

at them moment sky sports 


*what did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Tinks1984

A tuna light lunch and a yoghurt

*Is there anything you'd like for Christmas this year?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet

How many pc's or laptops do you have in your house ?


----------



## mandymouse

1 PC and 4 laptops

*What make and model car do you drive ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Vauxhall Zafira

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

WW Rice pot

*If you could eat anything nice right now, what would it be ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My Grandad's steak and kidney pudding with savoy cabbage

What would be your meal of choice?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas dinner or something Italian 

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i will be eating at Joh's house and we may go out for a meal !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

roses and lillies

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Green top/cardi and jeans.

What was the last mode of transport you travelled by?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my car, to do the school run

What can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## tennisfan

My backgarden

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We might be going to Southampton 

*What is your fave breakfast cereal ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Coco Pops

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*Do you know where you will be spending Christmas Day this year ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, here at home

What is your favourite soft drink ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Diet cherry coke.

Do you take sugar in your tea/coffee?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes in tea and none in coffee

have you had any rain today where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

A little bit of drizzle first thing

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not sure, usually look at the RT website once the girls are in bed

Describe the most memorable event of 2009 for you?


----------



## The Fetherstons

It has to be our family holiday to WDW

What have you had for dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chippie 

What did you have ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

pizza, salad and coleslaw


Have you any plans for the weekend??


----------



## Tillybud

taking dd to see Toy Story in 3d 

*what was the last thing you bought ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

some ww choc bars

have you got your pj's on yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

No not yet

*Who was your fave Dr. Who when you were growing up ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i didnt have one

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Off into Coventry with my mum (yet again  )

*What's the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## jjk

cloudy

*what are you doing this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working nights Saturday & Sunday

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Toast with marmalade

Do you like Ugg boots?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What is your fave sandwich filling ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna

*What are your fave pizza toppings ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Meat feast, sweetcorn, mushrooms & peppers

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Staying in, eat curry? Mum taxi night off!

What do you prefer John Lewis or M & S ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have any

What is your least favourite household chore ?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Ironing

Whats your favourite Disney theme Park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

two new jumpers on monday

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

Some Paprika Pringles

*What is your fave dessert ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheesecake

What will you be watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, probably Dr. Who, Primeval then I don't know

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

My nephew at the park

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A sausage roll

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Tinks1984

In about an hour, making it around 11pm 

*Are there any TV series that you follow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, Ghost Whisperer, Heroes, 24, Lost and now FlashForward

*What time did you get up this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Food shopping and cleaning

Which one will you watch, if any,X Factor or Stricktly Come Dancing?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Strictly, I don't watch the x factor.


Sweet or Savoury snacks?


----------



## mandymouse

Savoury 

*What are you doing this afternoon ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working !

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Ham batch

*What is your fave kind of wine ?*


----------



## eyoreaud

Gallo Rose 

Do you prefer wholemeal or white bread?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white

what are you doing this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Might be popping to F&B's for a drinkypoo 

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching flashforward 

What are you having for dinner tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to Joh's

What is your favourite month of the year ?


----------



## tennisfan

October/November

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Self esteem for little girls.

which is your favourite salad ingredient?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mayonnaise 

Whats your favourite restaurant ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> Mayonnaise
> 
> Whats your favourite restaurant ?



 

At the moment, a local restaurant - La Rascasse.

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tgi's

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably about 11.30pm

*What are your fave clothes shops ?*


----------



## jjk

next,and new look

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not much as i'm on nights tonight & tomorrow

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sunny 

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## Danauk

8am

*What was the last film you saw in the cinema?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Angels and Demons

*How about you?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Toy Story 3D 

*What's your favourite drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi, Bacardi & coke or white zinfandel

*What are you watching on your TV right now ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

It's not on

When did you last drink alcohol?


----------



## natalielongstaff

last night

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken in mango & lime from Nandos 

*Have you got anything planned for next weekend yet ?*


----------



## Danauk

We are going to see Up 3D at the cinema on Saturday, but apart from that not a lot yet.

*What time will you get up tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

I was up at 6.30am

*Will you be watching FlashForward tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have it on v+

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Over to my mums, into Coventry, then Tesco on the way home

*What supermarket do you do your weekly shop at ? and what day do you tend to go ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No fixed place, and I tend to buy what I need when I need it when I'm out and about.  If I do a "big shop"  I waste a lot.


How far do you have to travel to your nearest supermarket?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the nearest is within walking distance

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

Jeans and my minnie mouse fleece

*is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Porridge and orange juice

*What jewellery are you wearing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

rings, bracelet and watch

What time are you going to have lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I had lunch about 1/2 an hour ago

*Have you started your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## Minniespal

Chilling and catching up on paperwork.

*What is your favourite song at the moment??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont really have one !

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## tennisfan

Laptop

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dry

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

A chicken burger

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Simpsons
*
What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully New Year

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

off to toddler group

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry and Sainsburys for my mum

*What's the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wet !!

Do you have any plans for this weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet 

*Do you ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

It's a weekend of sport for me I think. We'll all be watching the Super League Grand Final and then I'll pack my bags for the off to Centre Parcs next week! 

*Have you ever done a bungee jump?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you most scared of ?


----------



## tennisfan

Doing something wrong in my job & it affecting a patient

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey sandwich

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lola. Marc jacobs

Have you done any housework yet today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, hoovered, cleaned the floor and my washing is drying at the moment

*Will you be watching the finale of Ghost Whisperer tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

Are you dieting at the moment ?


----------



## mandymouse

I always seem to be dieting 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

2 new jumpers a few weeks ago

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pasta, roasted vegetables and dough balls, carb heaven

Do you have a pudding after your dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I dont ( the kids have fruit tho )

What football team do you support ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry City 

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## jjk

coffee

*whats the last song you heard?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dont know

Have you got your jammies on yet ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yes!!! Since 6.30!!

What was the last thing you bought yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A jumper

have you ever sang kareoke ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Never, actually.

What is your favourite tv series at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

House

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably late as I have no work tomorrow

*Who is your favourite singer?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no fave

What make up brand do you wear the most ?


----------



## mandymouse

Rimmel

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

working and I have my appraisal today 

*what are you up to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working till 12.30 ! not sure after that 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, it's a bit early for me

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Its not on

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to florida  in 12 days !

Who is your favourite tv presenter ?


----------



## mandymouse

Fern Britton or Ant & Dec

*What is your fave film of all time ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

What are you having for dinner tonight ?


----------



## jjk

nothing if i dont get of this laptop 

what about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sausage casserole

is your heating on ?


----------



## jjk

no

*when is your next night out ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Monday, we have some relatives visiting from Australia

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*What aftershave/perfume does your partner wear ?*


----------



## Tillybud

Armand Basi homme ... it's lovely 


what's your favourite fragrance/perfume/aftershave ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola, marc jacobs

What are you watching on tv ?


----------



## tennisfan

Sea Patrol

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

seven pounds

What mobile network are you on ?


----------



## Danauk

O2

What type of mobile phone do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

samsung tocca ultra

Tea or Coffee ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Coffee.

Red, white or Rose?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White or rose...not red !!!

What was your favourite subject at school ?


----------



## Tinks1984

I loved Science and PE 

*What's on your TV right now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the music channel

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## Danauk

2 cats, 4 rabbits and a pond full of fish (and frogs!)

*Are you burning any scented candles in your house at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not at the moment !

Can you play an instrument ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

the recorder !  

Do you wear glasses/contacts?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No, i had laser surgery

What is your dream job ?


----------



## mandymouse

To work in the UK Pavillion in Epcot

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum into Coventry

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

blue jeans and a white shirt

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

around 6.30

*do you have any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

do you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spag bol

Is it sunny where you live ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

It's beautifully sunny here - just got back from picnic lunch in the park

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing (and my feet are flipping freezing) !

*Describe the last photo taken on your camera*


----------



## PoppyAnna

This afternoon, Poppy on the see-saw in the sun at the park 

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A pic of the boys dancing at Music and movement

When did you last have a take-away ?


----------



## mandymouse

Last Thursday we had fish and chips

*What is your fave chain of restaurants ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

F&B's

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully, New Year

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Danauk

Bones

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chippie

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## jjk

sales assistant at M & S

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

BONES 

whats your favourite snack food ?


----------



## jjk

crisps 

*is your heating on ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Gosh no, there's no way my Dad will have it on yet!

*Do you do any keep fit classes?*


----------



## Tillybud

no, I don't have time at the minute although I do 'hula aerobics' at home 

*what are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

I went up about 10.30pm

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 6pm today 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

It's an Asda & housework day - BORING !!!!

*What would your fave breakfast include ?*


----------



## jjk

mushrooms

*are you going out this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.


Are you a member of a gym/leisure centre?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I just had a prawn sandwich on seedy bread 

where are you now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

in the lounge

What other websites do you frequent ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm occassionally on Facebook  

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

CP or Ohana

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Kids have got pizza, no idea for us 

*Will you be partaking in any alcohol tonight ? if so, what will you have ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm on meds for my cold/cough


*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The weather

Do you watch music channels?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Absolutely no idea

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

Taking Kieran to his footie match, then going to do some shopping

*whats the next film you want to see ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

around 7.30

*will you be having alcohol this evening and if so what ?*


----------



## Danauk

No we are going out for dinner and it is my turn to drive.

Are you doing any shopping today?


----------



## Tillybud

just the online variety   at the minute

*are you going shopping today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I popped to town and came home with a dress from Monsoon and a party top from Jane Norman

*What are your fave clothes shops ?*


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

New Look and Primark 

*Whats your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's not a new one, but I can't get enough of Muse - Super Massive Blackhole

*What was the last good film you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

Toy Story 3D on Thursday night

*Which film are you most looking forward to seeing at the cinema?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure whats coming out soon

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

indian take-away

What was the last thing you brought ?


----------



## mandymouse

A top for the Christmas season

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A Ghost/Halloween Mr Potato Head for my niece

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ironing and cleaning !

Xfactor or strictly ?


----------



## jjk

both

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

Around 7.45am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shopping and cleaning !

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably a bacon batch

*Do you have a favourite on Strictly Come Dancing yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, im struggling with it a bit this year 

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Danauk

cloudy but not too cold.

Are you haveing a roast dinner today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, roast beef

*Are you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes, we are going to the in-laws

What star sign are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*Who will be celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Me!!!

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

My mum in January

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cold and wet

Have you had lunch yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, just a quick sandwich

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Rugby

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Are you afraid of the dark, sidney sheldon

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure whats on

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Giant yorkshire pudding filled with mince and veggies

*How long is it till your next holiday/break ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Tomorrow!!  We're going to Center Parcs for the week for a much needed break. Bring on the wave pool and river rapids! 

*What's your favourite Disney film?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure i have a favourite 

Whats your favourite dessert ?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate Fudge Cake

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wine

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Cov, then popping into Tesco on the way home

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im waiting in for my currency to be delivered 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates t-shirt and black combats

*Do you have a Disney antenna topper on your car ? and what is it ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do  its the rainbow colored one you brought for me.

Who was your best friend at school and do you still see them ?


----------



## tennisfan

Laura & no I don't (I work with her dad now though)

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Blue sky, chilly though

Who is your favourite cartoon character ?


----------



## mandymouse

I used to love Hong Kong Phooey 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like most of them 

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## karentan

not sure yet, depends on what i can find in the cupboard!

*beer, wine or spirits?*


----------



## tennisfan

Spirits or beer

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going out for a meal with family

When did you last eat out ?


----------



## karentan

yesterday because we couldnt be bothered to cook!

*when was the last time you were at an airport?*


----------



## mandymouse

August, I was at Manchester and Orlando airports 

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Final destination

What time did you last eat anything ?


----------



## tennisfan

Around lunchtime

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

FlashForward

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Fantastic Mr Fox

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## silver apple

Chicken, rice and corn on the cob.

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

What time do you plan on going to bed ?


----------



## Ware Bears

In about 5 minutes

*If you could choose your own name, what would it be?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I would keep my name, i like it 

Do you have any allergies ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm allergic to cats

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im running toddler group this morning

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What's for brekkie ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and coffee

What is your favourite cereal ?


----------



## silver apple

All-Bran
*
Are you dieting?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nice 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

I had some toast

*What are you having?*


----------



## mandymouse

2 Weetabix, WW Yog & WW choc bar

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tonight, im meeting the girls for a meal

Where were you born ?


----------



## tennisfan

Canada House in Gillingham

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

See above

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, no 

*What is your fave 'country' in World Showcase, and why ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Canada for Le Cellier

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Off into town in search of a nice 'going out' cardigan

*Will you be watching the footie tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

yes

*whats your favourite perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

No, i will be talking to Joh 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jeans, brown/white/pink floral shirt (yuk that sounds awful) and a brown funny shape cardi

How much christmas shopping have you done?


----------



## darthtatty

None...i dont usually do any until after my sons birthday in November. 

what would you love for christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Disney-ish 

*How old were you when you passed your driving test ?*


----------



## karentan

17 and 3 and a half months

*what car do you drive?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Vauxhall zafira

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken sandwich

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## jjk

Pandora bracelet, a watch and my wedding ring

*what are you watching on tv tonight ? *


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing as i'm meeting a friend for dinner & catch up session

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spag bol

What is your fave restaurant in orlando ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia 

*What's yours ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Probably Le Cellier

Have you had dinner yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet, waiting for the girls to get in

*How old are your kids ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

11 and 8

is the footie on in your house ?


----------



## mandymouse

Watching Dr. Who at the mo, but I'll put it on in a few minutes

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A couple of pairs of jeans

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to gatwick 

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Coventry

*What about you ?*


----------



## jjk

Im working till 2 today

*what are you wearing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans, white shirt and grey cardi

Are you still tired ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm raring to go 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Pinky166

GMTV

*Have you started your christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, its brilliant sunshine.


Are you wearing socks today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## karentan

not sure, only just got round to having breakfast!!

*which tv channel do you watch most often?*


----------



## mandymouse

Probably ITV and BBC3

*Do you know what you want for Christmas ?*


----------



## karentan

havent got a clue!

*have you started your shopping yet?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I'm probably about half way through it

*Are you using a laptop or PC ?*


----------



## karentan

laptop 

*when are you going shopping next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

when i get to the airport 

Whats your favourite jacket potato filling ?


----------



## tennisfan

Tuna Mayonnaise or Cheese

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

raining !

what make up brand do you wear


----------



## mandymouse

Various, mainly Rimmel and Boots

*Who was the last person you sent a text to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my brother

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken fillets in BBQ sauce, corn on the cob and rice.


What are you having?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jacket potato and salad

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## karentan

mum about 2 minutes ago

*what are you doing friday night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching tv whilst eating pizza and drinking wine 

Are you doing anything nice over the weekend ?


----------



## Danauk

Going shopping in Milton Keynes, not sure what else.

*Where is your favourite place to go shopping?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

birmingham or mall at millenia

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

Strictly's It Takes Two in a few minutes

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

At the moment Alvin and the chipmunks is on the TV as DD has friends around for a late tea whilst their parents view senior schools.....

Do you buy a magazine regularly?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What was the 1st single you brought ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably something by Status Quo 

*What is your fave ornament that you have out at home ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A 1971 Swarovski paperweight that my Grandpa bought my Grandma when I was born

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## mandymouse

I think I can play 'London's Burning' on the recorder 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

washing, ironing, cleaning and working !!!

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda and housework today

*Are you going out tonight ? if so, where ?*


----------



## karentan

the disney store at lakeside for my induction. 5pm on a friday night, harsh!! 

*have you got anything special planned for the weekend?* (i might be taking gary to chessington world of adventures now that he actually enjoys the rides!)


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, quite a boring weekend ahead 

*When do you usually put your Christmas tree up ?*


----------



## karentan

about 2 weeks before normally

*roughly how many christmas cards do you end up sending?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey sandwich

*What housework are you doing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

All of it, im in full cleaning mode 

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

My friend Lynne 

*What do you miss when you're on holiday ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A decent cup of tea and the dis 

Do you have any store cards ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just Boots

*Will you be having an alcohol tonight ? and if so, what ?*


----------



## Danauk

I am drinking a glass of merlot right now!!

*Are you having a lie in tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not really

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i might do some packing 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

We popped to Nuneaton first thing and had a lovely BHS brekkie, and now I've no idea for the rest of the day

*What would you have for your ideal breakfast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

full english !

What is your fave krispy kreme ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know, I've never had one 

*What is your fave cream cake ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Choc eclair

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, some kind of takeaway

*What sports do you like watching on TV ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

football and gp

pc or laptop ?


----------



## Tillybud

pc but I'm hoping to invest in a laptop soon 

*favourite chocolate *


----------



## natalielongstaff

bourneville

Whats on your tv right now ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Some random film that DBF is watching 

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## jjk

next sarturday going for a few drinks with hubby and a chinese meal

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

No idea at the moment

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Have a little guess 

When was your 1st trip to WDW ?


----------



## mandymouse

March 1998 

*Who is your fave judge on Strictly Come Dancing ?*


----------



## jjk

Len 

*what are you having for sunday dinner ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey dinner

*Do you take part in the Secret Exchanges ? and if so, which is your favourite ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I do...love them! My favourite one is the Christmas exchange - I love that time of year! 

*Do you watch the F1 Grand Prix?*


----------



## Danauk

No

*Have you bought anything for Christmas yet?*


----------



## jjk

yes lots and popped into reading this afternoon and picked up a few bits for youngest Ds

*what are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, just watching the F1 now

*What do you like to order at a Chinese restaurant ?*


----------



## Danauk

Either Lemon chicken or chicken with ginger and pineapple with egg fried rice.

*Are you planning to go to any fireworks displays for bonfire night?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not that interested in fireworks (unless they're in WDW )

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## jjk

Diamonds

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, just taking my mum to Coventry

*What do you watch on TV first thing in the morning ?*


----------



## jjk

usually gmtv or sky sports news

*what time did you get up?*


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What perfume/aftershave does your partner wear ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

He doesn't

Are your toenails painted?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sunny and a bit nippy

*When is your next break/holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

At the moment February to New York

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just cereal and a ww yoghurt

*What are your fave flavoured Pringles ?*


----------



## silver apple

The green ones (think they are sour cream and chive?)
*
What's your favourite season?*


----------



## mandymouse

Summer, when it's hot, hot, hot !

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure what is on, may just watch a film

*What was the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## Tillybud

a new pair of Boots, I love them 

*whose christmas present do you struggle to buy ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby, I wish I could find more little gifts for him

*What did you have for dinner ?*


----------



## jjk

beef casserole and roast potatoes

*what are you watching on tv ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Chicken salad

*How about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna Pasta

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

im working

*what time did you get up?*


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## Tillybud

my brother 

*what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot, finished my ironing.  Might pop to the shops to get ideas for Christmas.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Wet and windy 

*What are your fave box of chocs ?*


----------



## Tillybud

I'm a bit boring when it comes to chocs, I prefer a big bar to a box 

*what are you having for lunch ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna sandwich

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

two weeks time and I am going to tootsies for a meal and the cinema

*what about you?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not sure, no plans at the mo.  It will probably be when I'm in DLRP...

What was the last drink you had?


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Holby City

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

New Moon

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

im working till 2 

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tea 

*What is your fave takeaway ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese or Pizza

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Going to a wedding and to see Spandau Ballet

*What about you ? Have you got any plans for this weekend ? *


----------



## jjk

no plans here yet 

*what are you having for tea tonight?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Fish Fingers, wedges and baked beans. The girls choice as they have a friend for tea.

Do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope 

*Do you know what you would like for Christmas ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Nothing much really, we're all saving for our WDW trip next May instead, a quiet Christmas for us this year. I have asked for a new wall clock for my bedroom though, if that counts 

*Do you know what you'd like?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I would like a new weekend/gym bag.

Savoury or sweet snacks?


----------



## mandymouse

Both 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

last day of work for the week 

*what are you doing?*


----------



## mandymouse

Into Cov with my mum, then I'm having my hair cut

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm going to watch Pink on Sunday at the MEN Arena!  Soooo excited, can't wait!

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## mandymouse

Dull, dull, dulll

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## jjk

cant remember, but hoping to change all that tomorrow 

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Baked potato & Tuna

*What are you doing over half term ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not going away 
We will be meeting up with friends, going to the cinema and maybe a day out to Legoland 

What are your plans?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment, but I'm hoping to either take both, or at least one of the girls Christmas shopping

*When do you usually like to put your Christmas tree up ?*


----------



## Tillybud

the first weekend in December although this year it's a little later than I'd like !!!!

*when do you usually put your christmas decs up ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Last weekend in November 

*What do you have at the top of your Christmas Tree ?*


----------



## jjk

tinkerbelle 

*will you be having alcohol this evening and if so what ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, but if I do, it will be a glass or two of White Zinfandel 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Last day of work before half-term ....... woo hoo!!  

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tink top and cropped jeans

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Was going to the cinema with a friend who is now ill, so not sure

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cereal and a ww bar

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Long Island Iced Tea

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## PoppyAnna

What do you have for breakfast at the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Either a brekkie at BHS or a bacon batch

*Do you like Yankee Candles ? what is your fave scent ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really into candles

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I are off to F&B's for a glass of white zinfandel or two 

*What is your fave choccie bar ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Double Decker or Snickers

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## Tillybud

in the summer cheesecake and in the winter something heavy and bad like sticky toffee pudding and custard 

*what's your favourite, tea or coffee ?*


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tea 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Tillybud

dd has ballet at 9.30 and then we're getting the train to York for a spot of shopping and some lunch 

*what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm doing all my housework today so that we can go to Alton Towers tomorrow.

*Have you bought anything for Christmas yet this year?*


----------



## Tillybud

oh yes   I've nearly finished my christmas shopping 

*are you carving a pumpkin for halloween ?*


----------



## Danauk

No

*What was the last program you watched on TV?*


----------



## jjk

Match of the day

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Absolutey no idea

*What about you ?*


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot

Is it raining where you are


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're going to Nando's for dinner 

*What is your fave UK shopping centre ?*


----------



## Danauk

I use Milton Keynes the most, but I also like Blue Water.

*What is your favourite non Disney theme park?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Seaworld

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Islands of Adventure

*How long is it till your next holiday ? and where are you going?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

According to my ticker 5 months, 2 weeks and 2 days. I will go on an Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise on the Disney Magic

What is your dream holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

A round the world cruise but seeing as that is unlikely unless all my numbers come up, I will settle for a Nile cruise.

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am with you on the round the world cruise. We are just doing it in stages.

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## Danauk

Not sure which counts the most!
1) Whitewater rafting in Austria where we were thrown out of the raft on the 1st rapid. If we got back in we could carry on, if not we could not!! I got back in!
2) Indoor skydiving in Las Vegas. Floating above a jet engine fan!
3) The Insanity ride in Vegas. Being thrown off, dangled over and spun around the top of the Stratosphere hotel way over the Vegas strip!
4) Walking out on the glass sky bridge over the grand canyon then taking the helicopter back to our hotel through a rain, thunder and lightening storm whilst our pilot was texting with one hand and changing the tune on his ipod with the other!!

*What thing would you most like to do before you die that you have not yet done?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Danauk said:


> Not sure which counts the most!
> 1) Whitewater rafting in Austria where we were thrown out of the raft on the 1st rapid. If we got back in we could carry on, if not we could not!! I got back in!
> 2) Indoor skydiving in Las Vegas. Floating above a jet engine fan!
> 3) The Insanity ride in Vegas. Being thrown off, dangled over and spun around the top of the Stratosphere hotel way over the Vegas strip!
> 4) Walking out on the glass sky bridge over the grand canyon then taking the helicopter back to our hotel through a rain, thunder and lightening storm whilst our pilot was texting with one hand and changing the tune on his ipod with the other!!
> 
> *What thing would you most like to do before you die that you have not yet done?*



There is actually surprisingly little. I would love to work on a cruise ship and do a Panama Canal Cruise (not at the same time)

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Danauk

Tinker bell (or Minnie if you are going with a traditional character.)

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## Ware Bears

.................


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Wolf

*Where do you live ~ house, flat, bungalow etc?*


----------



## mandymouse

I live in a house in Nuneaton

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am 

*Are you going anywhere nice this half term ?*


----------



## jjk

no, a quiet half term here altough hoping to go and see up

*what about you do you have any plans for half term ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Normal week for me really, working tonight & tomorrow night.  Thursday i'm taking my niece & nephew to the zoo & on Friday afternoon I have a funeral to go to

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Gloomy, but dry and warmer than I would expect

What are you up to today?


----------



## Danauk

So far I have spent 3 hours planning my literacy lessons for the 1st week back, then I need to prepare all my resources and powerpoints for the Aztec topic I am teaching next term. Then I am going to have a break from school work to do housework - dusting, hoovering and mopping the floors. Then back to school work to plan my numeracy lessons for the 1st week back. At some point tesco will arrive and I will have all the shopping to put away. Exciting day!! lol

*What colour car do you drive?*


----------



## mandymouse

A silver Ka

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

My next night out is on Saturday, when I'll be going to Manchester for Halloween. I'm going as Snow White. 

*Do you have a favourite Disney hotel?*


----------



## jjk

at the moment it is Saratoga springs,

*what are you having for tea tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna pasta

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

FlashForward.

Do you watch Flashforward?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Who is your favourite ever performer on X Factor?


----------



## mandymouse

I've not watched X Factor

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Catching up on some jobs at home this morning, trying to encourage the girls to rest - we are all tired after Legoland Yesterday.  They are off to Tennis club this afternoon whilst I go to the Gym (or maybe not as I'm tired) 

Have you bought any christmas presents yet?


----------



## jjk

yes, not too much left to get now 

*is it raining where you live?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, not much though. 

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not have any breakfast

What is your favourite food?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Italian. 

*Who is your favourite singer?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pink

*What was the last concert you went to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have never been to a concert

What is your favourite time of year?


----------



## mandymouse

The Summer, though I love Christmas time too 

*When is your next break/weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Muscateer

3 weeks time, going to Dubai.

Do you watch 24 and the lovely Jack Bauer?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes 

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

roast chicken with stuffed potato skins and sweetcorn

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing as i'm working nights

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Which was the last mode of transport you used?


----------



## mandymouse

My car

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing 

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, lots!

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken, roasted veg and cous cous.

What about you?


----------



## Tillybud

shepherds pie ... winter comfort food 

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We currently have Barnsley and Manchester Utd on  Hence, I'm on the laptop.

*Have you got any plans for Halloween?*


----------



## Danauk

No, we don't do anything for halloween.

*Are you doing anything for bonfirenight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Putting the noise-canceling headphones on and go hiding. I hate fireworks

What is your favourite holiday/ celebration?


----------



## A Small World

dolphingirl47 said:


> Putting the noise-canceling headphones on and go hiding. I hate fireworks
> 
> What is your favourite holiday/ celebration?




christmas

Whats yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas too 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and supermarket.

Do you read Martina Cole books?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite, read anything.

Are you going to see the Michael Jackson film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably not. I would love to, but I have two very busy weeks ahead.

Are you?


----------



## Muscateer

No will wait until DVD comes out.

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have to head to work at lunch time (late shift)

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## jjk

at the moment its the slug and lettuce

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Getting my car MOT'd this afternoon & then going out for a meal with my parents

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working (late shift)

What are your plans?


----------



## Muscateer

The weekend here is Thursday and Friday so be BBQ and a few strawberry daiquiris tonight.

Are you dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not on Halloween itself, but we are dressing up for charity at work on Friday

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## Muscateer

Elephant

What about your fav animal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin

Do you have an phobias?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes foam bath sponges.

Do you eat chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, but only at work as DH is allergic

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes cats and dogs.

Do you prefer to text or phone someone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Depends on who it is, but usually phone

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Texting 

Starters or dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Starters

What is your favourite Disney Park?


----------



## Muscateer

Magic Kingdom.

Who is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment with Stitch a close second

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Eeyore

What is your fav takeway food?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese

*What is your fave Italian dish ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Carbonnara

Whats your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia 

*What is your fave character meal ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

1900 Park Fare

Have you been to DLRP?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, just once 

*What is your fave WDW ride ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

ToT

What is your favourite DLRP ride?


----------



## PoppyAnna

ToT

Which is your favourite meal of the day?


----------



## jjk

dinner

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just DISing and watching TV

*What is your fave TV programme at the moment ?*


----------



## jjk

flash forward or x factor

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I want to try and get the see UP this weekend, apart from that, no plans so far.

Which is your favourite wild animal?


----------



## tennisfan

Tiger

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken and Mushroom filo parcels (courtesy of waitrose ) baked potato and asparagas.

Which is your favourite comfort winter meal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Stew and Dumplings 

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Steak Pie

What can you see looking out the window you are nearest to?


----------



## mandymouse

My back garden

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Housework, shopping and meal out at night.

Are you going to a Halloween Party?


----------



## mandymouse

No, we're going to see Pink on Saturday night

*Will you be dressing up for Halloween ? and as what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No not this year.

What was the last piece of clothing you bought?


----------



## jjk

some jeans for my boys

*what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Danauk

Some housework and a little work out in the garden. Plus I need to find a box to wrap up my Christmas decoration exchange!!

*What are your plans for the day?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Food shopping and then going into town to get the last odds and ends for my costume for tomorrow and the book for the book club. I also hop to get started on my trip report today.

Have you ever dressed up for Halloween? If yes, what was your favourite costume?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I've only dressed up as a witch and Alice in Wonderland, so I guess I'll go with Alice!

Who's your favourite contestant on X-Factor?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I don't watch x-factor.

Who is your favourite female TV presenter?


----------



## mandymouse

Fern Britton

*What is your fave fruit ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberries

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## Dimplenose

Brocolli

What's your earliest memory of school?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My first day at school, which is a huge deal in Germany

What is yours?


----------



## Dimplenose

My best friend told me she had an identical twin sister that could only speak Welsh and would wander off to the other side of the playground and then return talking in gibberish - and I believed her.  (I was only 4!)

What scent/smell stirs up the most memories.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Vanilla reminds me of the plastic that was used to make the toys I played with when I was little (for dolls, My Little Pony etc.). 

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## Danauk

music (it is what I did my degree in.)

*Did you, or do you plan to go to university? If so which one?*


----------



## jjk

i didnt go to university

*what do you want for christmas?*


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Disney 

*What are your fave pizza toppings ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I can only eat veggie pizza, being a vegetarian!

Have you ever met anyone famous?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I have met quite a few famous people, my favourite being Robbie Williams on my wedding day!!

*Which famous person would you most like to meet?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Brandon Flowers of The Killers, no question.

Have you had your 15 minutes of fame?


----------



## Danauk

I've been on TV a few times, but many years ago!

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing- I'm more of a DVD boxset girl. Tonight, I'll continue watching Season 1 of Gossip Girl!

What is your favourite Disney memory?


----------



## mandymouse

My DD's dancing around in front of the castle 11 years ago on our first visit

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Tillybud

a wedding on Saturday and catch up around the house on Sunday

*what was the last thing you bought ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some books

What would you like for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't a clue.  TBH i'm not fussed about Christmas

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Fish finger sandwiches 

*Do you have any pets? If so, what?*


----------



## Danauk

2 cats, Cheeky and Figaro. 4 rabbits, Roxy, Velma, Jessica and Jasmine and a pond full of fish.

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't like spiders 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

my sil and my nephews are coming over, the boys are getting hair cuts and I will be spending the evening with DH as he is back from Birmingham this evening 

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Coventry tonight for a meal 

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? and what are you hoping to get*


----------



## jjk

well im hoping for 3 points for Pompey,id buy them if i could 

*whats your favourite cocktail? *


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*Are you going to work today?*


----------



## eyoreaud

Nope.

When is your next vacation and where are you going?


----------



## Danauk

We are going to Disneyland Paris at some point before next summer, but we haven't decied when yet. Then we are going back to WDW for Christmas and New Year.

*Have you watched the news this morning?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and 32 degrees.

Are you doing any Christmas shopping this weekend?


----------



## Danauk

No I already have most of it done already. I might order some of the online things though.

*How many Christmas trees do you put up in your house?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Just the one.

Where/which is your favourite museum?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really into museums

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## Danauk

a mojito

What are you watching on TV this evening?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off out for dinner tonight, so no TV 

*What was the last book you read ? and was it any good ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The last book I read was Having It and Eating It by Sabine Durrant and yes, it was good.  I'm currently reading The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett (November's book for the Book Club) which is absolutely brilliant.

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## Muscateer

Silent Scream - Lynda La Plante

Do you have a takeaway on a Saturday night?


----------



## jjk

no


*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and now relaxing.

Do you have any Halloween decorations?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Planning to do some baking.

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am off to work shortly

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

Plan to go away in March, not sure where yet.

Will you be watching X Factor tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, unfortunately I will be on late shift and won't be at home when it is on

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## Muscateer

Have a few but will say Vodka with Diet Coke

Do you drive to work or take a bus?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I usually get a lift, but sometimes I use the train

What do you do for work?


----------



## Muscateer

I can't work here but used to be in Office Admin.

What is your line of work?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am reservations team leader with an airline

When is your next night out?


----------



## Muscateer

Wednesday, a beach BBQ

Do you have a work's Christmas Party organised?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, we are going out for a meal and some dancing.

*When do you usually put your Christmas decorations up?*


----------



## Muscateer

1st December

Did you buy anything today?


----------



## tennisfan

Not yet, i'm looking for a pair of boots for my holiday though

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nice and sunny

*What are you doing this evening ?*


----------



## tennisfan

We had a BBQ & fireworks

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

A LIE IN!! (lovely)

*Which is your fav place to stay in Florida?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Favourite that I can afford - All Star Sports.  Favourite I'd like to try - Beach Club.

Which is your favourite city UK and/or abroad?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mainz in Germany

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Edinburgh (UK), New York (Abroad)

Did you have a lie in today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I wish I did

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

running the boys around to their referee training and cooking a sunday dinner

*what about you ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sitting watching a Christmas film called "This Christmas" and on the net.

Are you going for a walk today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, I may try & sort my bike out to go cycling though

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite?

What did you see the last time you went to the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Harry Potter and the Halfblood Prince

What is your all time favourite film?


----------



## Muscateer

Steel Magnolias

Do you like cooking?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I love to cook

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## Muscateer

Diet Coke 

Are you going to visit anyone today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have to work

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

Not a lot. Staying in to do housework and making sure I have everything planned for going back to work tomorrow.

*What is the weather like where you are?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and humid

Are you doing a Sunday roast today?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*How many trick or treaters did you get last night?*


----------



## Muscateer

Didn't have any.

What's your best day of the week?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Friday 

Do you reaad a weekly magazine?


----------



## Muscateer

OK mag

Do you get a newspaper everyday?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, the Sun & the Daily Mail

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## Danauk

Either a Renault Clio or a Ford Mondeo.

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Toyota Yaris

*What's your favourite season?*


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Summer and a little housework - dishwasher, hoovering and one load of washing (although it is still in the machine!!)

*Anyone watching a movie tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not tonight

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Chicken burger, happy stars and peas.

What's your fav tipple?


----------



## dolphingirl47

White Zinfandel

What is yours?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Probably Baileys but as I am on a permanent diet I only have it at Christmas.

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Harry Potter and the Halfblood Prince

What is your favourite book?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Room On The Broom lol

What did you want be when you grew up?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had not clear idea what I wanted to be until my mid teens and then it was a Lutheran minister. How things change.

How about you?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

When I was primary school age I wanted to be a nurse, but by secondary school it was either an optician or a midwife - I am a midwife!

Do you like coffee chocolates?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't like anything with coffee

What time did you get up today?


----------



## jjk

6.30 as its back to work

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working during the day and hopefully working on my trip report tonight

What is your favourie TV programme?


----------



## Muscateer

Greys Anatomy 

Do you go to the gym or a fitness class?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes gym 5 days per week and swim 3 or 4 times per week.

Do you take a packed lunch to work or go out and get something?


----------



## dolphingirl47

As I predominantly work late shifts and have my main meal at work, I take a proper dinner that I can heat up in the microwave

What is your favourite dish?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast Chicken Dinner

When is your next day off?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wednesday (last one was on Thursday)

WHen is your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

Still in the planning but could be March.

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## disney_princess_85

It changes all the time! I'm into my pasta at the moment. 

What is your favourite clothes store?


----------



## Muscateer

Oasis

Did you have cereal for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Topshop

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Same everyday here, Sunny

Do you have kids at school?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Show off!!  

No kids for me yet, I'm only 24. 

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## Muscateer

New York

Where would you live if you had a choice?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Probably Paris.

Who is your favourite Disney character and why?


----------



## Muscateer

Eeyore, he was the first character I met on my first trip in 1995.

Do you go to work, college or uni today?


----------



## eyoreaud

Nope.

Do you have a favourite cocktail? Mines strawberry daquery


----------



## disney_princess_85

Long Island Iced Tea. 

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Some black knee high boots

If you could change 1 thing about your body what would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

Just about everything 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Friends most probably, even though I have the boxset! 

Have you started wearing your winter coat yet?


----------



## Grumpy John

Not just yet although getting closer to getting it out

Who does the housework in your home?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

We all do - But only I clean the loo!

Do you Twitter?


----------



## mandymouse

No, but I'm occassionally on Facebook 

*What are your fave pizza toppings ?*


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Cheese and pineapple.

*Anyone in your family had swine flu yet?*


----------



## garethanders

Yes Unfortunatly My Wife!!!

*What is your First Disney Memory?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably going to see Disney on Ice at Wembley in the late 80's

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Pork with Parmentier Potatoes and green beans

What is your ultimate comfort food?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tie between Steak and Kidney pudding or really good italian meatballs in tomato sauce with spaghetti.


Which meal do you most enjoy to eat after youve cooked it?  (sometimes I don't enjoy eating what I've cooked IYKWIM)


----------



## Muscateer

Chilli. I make soup then I don't enjoy it.

Have you written out your Christmas cards yet?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not yet

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Thinking of going swimming. 

Are you going out shopping today?


----------



## jjk

no im working

*whats the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and hot

Did you have cereal for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't usually have breakfast

*What is your fave soft drink ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Diet Coke

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita or White Zinfandel

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been swimming and now doing some cooking and dising

What are you addicted to buying?


----------



## mandymouse

Summer tops 

*Is your TV on ? What's on ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No I have the radio on

What was the last thing you bought online?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Some shoes from Office. 

What have you had/are you having for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

A corned beef sandwich

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just had it as it 6pm here. Mince, tatties and veg

What was the last thing you baked?


----------



## natalielongstaff

muffins probably

Who is your favourite disney character ?


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

We had fish and chips from the chippy 

*Have you had to turn your heating on yet?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep, more than once 

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure right now. My next week of annual leave is next week, but I am not going anywhere.

When is yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Disneyland Paris, first week of December 

Do you buy a newspaper regularly?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you looking forward to at the moment?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Seeing my daughters school photo, DLRP for Christmas season and my birthday

Are you in a good or bad mood at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pretty bad at the moment

Did you get the flu jab?


----------



## Ware Bears

Good  

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Can Any Mother Help Me? by Jenna Bailey for the DIS UK Book Club. 
This is actually turning out to be quite hard work especially as the new books by Patricia Cornwell and James Patterson, a Jeffery Deaver book, both Kingdom Keepers books and the most recent Nevada Barr book are all almost begging me to read them.

What book are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Pillars of the Earth ~ I got confused (easily done ) I thought it was October's read and started reading it a month early! 

*If you could have chosen your first name, what would it be?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not fuzzy, anything that people in this country can pronounce would do me fine. 

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

I always wished I had been called Nicola (yet funnily enough I didn't call any of my DDs that!) 

*Do you wear your watch on your left or right wrist?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Left

What jewellery do you wear on a typical day?


----------



## Ware Bears

Wedding, engagement and eternity rings, earrings, necklace and bracelet all year round plus an anklet in summer

*How about you?*


----------



## Danauk

Engagement ring, wedding ring, my grandmas wedding ring and my gold cross necklace.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## jjk

no

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and went shopping and bought a part of my Dh's Christmas pressie.

Do you have alcohol through the week?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends if i'm working or not.  I don't tend to drink much anyway

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet, DH working most of it so maybe a nice meal out somewhere.

Are you going to a fireworks display?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not this year

*What is your fave meal to cook ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Curry

Have you had on your winter gloves yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was your best ever holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

WDW 1995 first trip. Seeing my DD with all the characters.

Whats your favourite perfume?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pink Sugar when it comes to commercial perfumes. I also love Karma from Lush, 1000 Kisses Deep from B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful and Pink Moon from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Coco Mademoiselle and YSL Elle

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A trip to DLRP next week kicks off my Christmas festivities this year! Aside from that, I'm going to visit a Christmas market with my mum and on the big day it'll be the usual family dinner and presents. 

Do you wear Disney-themed clothing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, as often as I can get away with it. 

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes Mickey PJs and once had a t-shirt with Eeyore on it.

Do you change your handbags often or use same one for ages?


----------



## disney_princess_85

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, as often as I can get away with it.
> 
> Do you?



Yes, quite frequently!



Muscateer said:


> Yes Mickey PJs and once had a t-shirt with Eeyore on it.
> 
> Do you change your handbags often or use same one for ages?



I have loads of handbags but I tend to stick to the same one, especially for work. It's just easier!

How tall are you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

167 cm or 5 foot 4 

What is your favourite item of clothing at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

My black/purple sparkly going out top 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Gossip Girl Season 2. 

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Salt Island Fish Market and Chop House in Orlando

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Muscateer

Trader Vics (Polynesian here in Muscat)

How high a heel do you wear?


----------



## mandymouse

Not very high at all 

*What are you hoping to get for Christmas ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

dolphingirl47 said:


> Salt Island Fish Market and Chop House in Orlando
> 
> What is your favourite Disney character?



Stitch.



Muscateer said:


> Trader Vics (Polynesian here in Muscat)
> 
> How high a heel do you wear?



Flats for work and 4-5 inches at other times!



mandymouse said:


> *What are you hoping to get for Christmas ?*



Anything Disney related!

What is your favourite flavour of crisps?


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese and Onion

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I just had a jacket potato with tuna/sweetcorn.

Is it sunny where you are?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes sunny and humid

What did you last see at the theatre?


----------



## tennisfan

Jersey Boys unless you mean cinema in that case Fantastic Mr Fox

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chilli

Do you cook from scratch or a bit of a cheat with jars and packets?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't cook, I leave that to Mother and DBF! 

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia and O'Hanas

*Have you started writing your Christmas cards yet ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Those are mine too Mandy! 

I haven't started writing them yet.

Outside Disney, where is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## mandymouse

I can't think of anywhere other than Disney 

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken with Pancetta and Mascarpone,  potatoes with bacon and onion and Chocolate and Amaretto Velvet (DH is out for dinner tonight, so Finest will provide)

What's for dinner in your house?


----------



## Dimplenose

Pork in barbecue sauce (cheating with homepride sauce!)

What's your favourite Christmas food treat?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Baumkuchen ( a German cake that is only available around Christmas)

What is yours?


----------



## Dimplenose

Marzipan and icing (I will eat the cake too - but I LOVE the marzipan)

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery, reading and travelling (especially cruising)

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Dimplenose

I'll try anything that keeps me away from housework - papercrafts, knitting, sewing, cross stitch, reading and I help run a Brownie pack.

What's your favourite sport ?(play or watch)


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cricket to watch

Where did you go for your first holiday that you can remember?


----------



## mandymouse

On a farm on the Isle of Bute

*What is your fave cream cake ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cream slice......

Which curry dish do you order?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken Tikka Masalla

*What is your fave Italian dish ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Strozzapreti Pesto Rosso (chicken breast, pasta, red pesto with creme fraiche).

What was the name of the first person you kissed?


----------



## tennisfan

Gavin

*Are you going to any firework displays?*


----------



## Tillybud

yes but not until Saturday

*have you bought any sparklers ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

whats on your tv ?


----------



## Tillybud

dh is watching the footie 

*when are you going to put your Christmas tree up ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Nearest weekend to the start of Dec...I'll guess at 4th or 5th of December for now! 

*What time will you have to be up tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

6:30 AM

How about you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

7.30am

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Muscateer

New York

How often do you get you hair cut or coloured?


----------



## jjk

about once every 3 months

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going to do some Christmas shopping

Have you been to WDW for Christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes a couple of years ago

*What is your fave time of the year ? and why ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Summer as I like the light nights

What was the last cd you bought or got as a pressie?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea, i rarely buy them

What time did you get up this morning ?


----------



## Muscateer

8.30

Are you working today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates t-shirt and black combats 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not really. X Factor on Saturday is all I've got planned so far!

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pelham 123

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## tennisfan

Pink by La Coste

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Mushroom soup. 

What is your favourite tourist attraction in the UK?


----------



## mandymouse

Warwick Castle

*What are your fave kind of flowers ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

roses or lillies

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a beef sandwich

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Grumpy John

Chicken curry - hopefully

What is the weather like?


----------



## mandymouse

Sunny and a bit nippy

*What is your fave kind of wine ? *


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rosé. 

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Caramel

*What is your fave bag of sweets ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tootie Frooties.

Are your toe nails painted?


----------



## Tillybud

yes 

*what are you watching on tv tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH is watching football. I am in the bedroom playing with the internet

Do you have any special Christmas traditions?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet

*Who is your fave Disney character ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment, with Stitch a close second

Do you collect anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jim shore ornaments

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans at the moment, but hoping DH will take me out for my birthday next week

What is your favourite night out?


----------



## Muscateer

Going for a nice meal out and a few glasses of wine.

Do you like Mexican food?


----------



## jjk

yes

*are you going out this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nattering to you for half of the day 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## tennisfan

8am

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Dull and cold

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing! Will just be chilling I guess.

Will you have a real or an artificial Christmas tree?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A real one in the hallway, a fake in the lounge, and the girls have a fake pink one each for their rooms

What's your tree preference?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Fake 

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two goldfish, chip n dale.

What do you really dislike when it comes to christmas decorations?


----------



## natalielongstaff

how bare the house looks when they are taken down !

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Now that we've found love - third world.

What was yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Paparazzi - Lady GaGa

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

No we didn't but just had a fish BBQ which was nice.

Do you plan to buy anything to wear this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm skint at the moment 

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? If so, where ?*


----------



## binkytell

yeah hospital canteen, im working all weekend boo hoo


what would you like for christmas (im not buying by the way)


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure.  I need a new coat & boots for my NY trip.  Weighing up whether to get a Wii too

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

Who was the last person you texted ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH yesterday

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Samsung Tocca ultra

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reading and posting on the DIS and working on my trip report

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope, we are catching up on the tv we missed ! how exciting

What do you have on your feet at the moment ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

In which room of your house/ flat are you at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

In my living room watching a Pink concert on dvd

*What's on your TV at the moment ?*


----------



## Tillybud

it's not on ... it's so peaceful 

*what was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## ktaggie

Soup from a can for lunch

*What are you doing for dinner tonight?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken Chassuer

Do you plan buy anything Christmassy this weekend?


----------



## jjk

not sure

*will you be watching X factor this evening?*


----------



## Danauk

No

Have you been to a fireworks display this week?


----------



## Muscateer

No 

Do you plan to eat out this weekend?


----------



## jjk

no but we might have takaway this evening 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have been to gym and going to watch Easties omnibus.

Do you prefer indian or chinese food?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive got to go to asda and then plenty of 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, we may go to breakfast at BHS, but we also want to pre-order our Pink tickets at 10am for next year

*Are you going shopping this weekend ? if so, what are you hoping to buy ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Only a food shop

Have you had a toffee apple lately?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you brought any fireworks this year ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes we had them last weekend

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the dis book club book 

Who is your favourite tv presenter ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure about favourite but Paul O'grady makes me laugh.

Do you prefer sweet or savoury snacks?


----------



## mandymouse

Both - I love all snacks 

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Wispa, Double Decker and on and on he he

Are you going out for a meal tonight?


----------



## Danauk

No we have friends and family coming to our house.

*Have you done any house work today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not much.

What was the last thing you baked?


----------



## natalielongstaff

muffins

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, I had a sausage batch at BHS an hour or so ago 

*What is your fave sport to watch on TV ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Formula One

Do you watch Greys Anatomy?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, has it started agian ???

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Muscateer

Have just finished Season 5, thats how I asked.

Last person I spoke to, my daughter

Do you have a takeaway on a Saturday night?


----------



## natalielongstaff

thanks, scared me then 

Yes we do ...chippie tonight

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## Muscateer

Laptop

Which actor makes you weak at the knees?


----------



## natalielongstaff

David Boreanaz ! lush

What is your favourite city ?


----------



## Muscateer

Just had to google David Boreanaz.

New York

Do you prefer wine, spirits or cocktails?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wine

What do you do for a living ?


----------



## Muscateer

Full time lady of leisure

Do you work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a childminder

Have you ever been caught speeding ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes many times on the speed cameras but i'm exempt from prosecution as I was driving the ambulance on an emergency

In my car, no.

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken sandwich

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, no !! 

*Where will you be having Christmas dinner this year ?*


----------



## Muscateer

At home

Do you like turkey?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you brought a newspaper today ?


----------



## Muscateer

No I never read them.

Do you get a weekly magazine?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What jewellary do you have on today ?


----------



## Tinks1984

My necklace and earrings at the moment 

*Do you have a favourite flower?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

roses or lillies

Have you written any christmas cards yet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you?


----------



## Tillybud

No, we only send a few and then with the money we'd spend on cards we give a donation to cancer research

*what is the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dry and cold

Are you watching x-factor ?


----------



## Muscateer

No but sounds as though I didn't miss much

Do you have bacon rolls on a Sunday?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes, and I'm looking forward to it already 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Having one of those grumpy but not sure why days so won't go far.

Do you get a pile of Sunday papers or just one?


----------



## tennisfan

Just one

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes, pork today.

Tea or coffee first thing in the morning?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Photos in Florida 

what other websites have you visited today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Google Earth and Play.com

How long have you lived in the house you are in?


----------



## natalielongstaff

8 years

What time did you get up today ?


----------



## Muscateer

7ish

Do you wear slippers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sometimes

Do you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, pink ones

*Have you got dressed yet ?*


----------



## Muscateer

When I remember I have them.

Do you eat alot of fruit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not enough

Are you allergic to anything ?


----------



## Muscateer

Cats and Dogs

What is your favourite WDW memory?


----------



## natalielongstaff

At he moment, opening the door to the grand villa at BLT ! a moment i will never forget


----------



## mandymouse

It's not WDW, but hearing the Disney Wonder's ships horn playing 'When you wish upon a star' - it always brings a tear to my eye

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Haven't done one for years but will say Pooh and Friends at Crystal Palace

Which park's fireworks do you like best?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wishes at Mk

Have you had your sunday dinner yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, we had roast Lamb

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we had turkey

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Still "Can Any Mother Help Me". I will hopefully finish this tomorrow.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## natalielongstaff

of mice and men, i enjoyed Can any mother help me tho

Bath or shower ?


----------



## mandymouse

Both 

*Are you wearing any nail varnish ? and what colour ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have any special Christmas traditions?


----------



## Tinks1984

A couple, we go to midnight mass at our local church and we also have our 'own chairs' for gifts! It's always great fun at our house over the festive season, it's my favourite time of year 

*Do you watch any TV programmes religiously?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment its, FlashForward, Holby City and Spooks

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Shorts and a t-shirt that my DD says looks like a tablecloth?

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time did you get up today ?


----------



## Muscateer

far too early 6

How is the weather with you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Damp and cold

What are you looking forward too ?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas and my holiday

*Can you ice skate ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No I am the one with the white knuckles hanging on to side

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Biting my nails !

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Bite my nails when I am nervous

Are you a member of any clubs?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## Muscateer

Lynda La Plants - Silent Scream

Red, White or Rose Wine?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White

Heels or flats ?


----------



## Muscateer

Mostly flats.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jim shore ornaments

How many bedrooms are there in your house ?


----------



## Muscateer

5 bedrooms

Do you have a garden?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes. 

Do you like mulled wine?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you going to a Panto this year?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Do you belong to a gym?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Whats your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## Ware Bears

Prawn and lettuce

*What's yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken and stuffing

Do you have your heating on atm ?


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese and Spring Onion

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> Do you have your heating on atm ?



No.



Muscateer said:


> Tea or Coffee?



Both 

Have you worn gloves yet this winter?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet but I think I will need them today. 

*What music are you listening to at the moment?*


----------



## Muscateer

A Sheryl Crowe song on the radio

Do you have a favourite group/band?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## Muscateer

PE

Do you still live in the town you was brought up in?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, I am Bournemouth born and bred 

*How about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

On a overseas work assignment with DH but still live near to where I was brought up in Scotland

How often do you go to the hairdressers?


----------



## Ware Bears

Every couple of months

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lynda La Plante - Silent Scream

Are you working today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

only till 1pm

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

WW toast, ww cheese, ww yoghurt and a ww choc bar 

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house, and when ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My DD in May

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you spent any money today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes in the Supermarket

Do you have Disney keyrings on your car keys?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, it has Mickey heads on

*Describe your current fave going out outfit ?*


----------



## Muscateer

A black/purple shiny sleeveless top, black 3/4 leggings and black heels I can't walk in

What about yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My all purpose black velvet dress

Do you bake anything special for Christmas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you written your christmas cards yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

I have 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## dolphingirl47

The gift I received from the Halloween Gift Exchange

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its a fugifilm digital camera

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Grumpy John

Shepherds pie and apple crumble for sweet 

When did you last ride a bike?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a very long time ago 

What is your fave flavour of crisps ?


----------



## mandymouse

Prawn Cocktail

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea, some rubbish john has got on

Have you eaten a mince pie yet this season ?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

About 10pm

Do you like your job ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sometimes 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Pinky166

Two boxer dogs.

Whats your fave tv program?


----------



## Ware Bears

At the moment it's Benidorm

*When are you putting your Christmas tree up?*


----------



## Danauk

The 1st weekend in December.

*Do you put any Christmas decorations up ouside your house?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Just some foliage on the front door (not a wreath - I don't like them)

What's the naffest decoration you own?


----------



## Muscateer

3 Santas climbing up a rope but one of them keeps turning round so looks as though he's dangling by his feet.

Do you have any outside Christmas decorations?


----------



## mandymouse

No, just lights at the window

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lots, starting with toddler group this morning and finishing with Matt having a friend round after school !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

6.30

*what are you wearing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

blue jeans, white shirt

have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, it's too early

*Are you going shopping today ? if so, what are you hoping to buy ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to buy bread and milk for the toddler group !

What is your favourite item of jewellary ?


----------



## Muscateer

Diamond necklace

Do you ever get road rage?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, as I don't drive

What is the best present you ever got?


----------



## Muscateer

Mm had to think about that one probably one of my watches

Do you plan to do any shopping today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Maybe some online shopping later

Do you prefer to shop in person or online?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Online. 

What is your favourite UK city?


----------



## dolphingirl47

York

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Edinburgh

Do you have any pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not anymore

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## Muscateer

Not much into animals (family get on to me all the time about it)

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Creme Brulee.

What is your favourite traditional British Meal?


----------



## Muscateer

Steak pie, mashed tatties, carrots and peas

Do you make soup?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, the next one I want to try and make is Cheddar Cheese Soup

Starter or desser?


----------



## Muscateer

Depending which restaurant I am in but mostly dessert

Do you like trying out new recipes or tend to cook the same things?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I love new meals, I tend to reserve new dishes for the weekend and stick to family meals during the week when I know the girls will eat what I cook.

Have you got any knitwear on today?


----------



## Muscateer

No too hot for knitwear

Do you dunk your biscuits in your tea?


----------



## Grumpy John

Most definitely. Did this morning 

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Flashforward

Who's cooking dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Me of course 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Disney souvenirs

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## Tillybud

Orange, reminding me of Orange Wednesdays 

*what are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching TV

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

no idea yet 

*what are you having /had for dinner?*


----------



## les2425

battered fish and new potatoes with peas.

what is the best ride big thunder mountain florida or paris ?


----------



## Tillybud

only tried the DLP one so far 

*what's on your tv at the minute ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Matthew is channel hopping 

Tea or Coffee ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## Tillybud

Vivienne Westwood's Boudoir

*what's your favourite perfume at the minute ?*


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Carolina Herrera 212 - mmm lush

Bath or shower?


----------



## mandymouse

Both

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

im working today

*is it foggy where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a little

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*If you had a couple of hours to yourself, what would you do ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Since I do have a couple hours to myself spend it on internet

Do you eat white or brown bread?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White

What do you have on your feet atm ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing

Are you dressed yet or still in pjs?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im dressed

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and just thinking about lunch as its 12.05 here

Do you like muesli?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, im not a fan of cereal

How long have you lived in your current house ?


----------



## Muscateer

5 months

What was the last chocolate bar you ate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Don't know, im dieting 

Do you diet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Usually when my jeans start to feel tight

How tall are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5"3

Do you prefer summer or winter ?


----------



## Muscateer

Summer

Whats your favourite ride at WDW?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*Do you like Yankee Candles ? if so, what is your current fave scent ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes love Yankee Candles and fav is Christmas Cupcake at the mo

Are you listening to the radio?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What do you have planned for this weekend ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's my birthday on Saturday, but I have no idea what DH has up his sleeves for the day

What are the most comfortable shoes you own?


----------



## Muscateer

Flip flops

Do you ever order your food shop online?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I used to,but not anymore

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## Muscateer

Oasis

Who was the last person you sent a text to?


----------



## mandymouse

My girls 

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy with it ?*


----------



## Muscateer

24 Season 7, Lost 5, a lipstick and a nice cream cake

What make of wine do you usually buy?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like pinot grigio

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Homemade vegetable soup, courtesy of my mum. 

Do you plan on visiting Disneyland Shanghai when it opens?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't think so

*Which characters do you like to have photos taken with when in WDW ?*


----------



## Muscateer

With as many as possible but Winnie and the gang mostly and Jack Sparrow

Do you wear make-up daily or just for going out?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A light base, mascara and lippie daily.  A bit more for going out, but thats not often

What colour is your hair?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Brown with highlights but it is looking more blonde than brown at the moment!

Do you paint your nails?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nov 27th, class meal out

When is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure !

Have you got your heating on ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I can't get blooming warm today 

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spag bol

What perfume do you have on today ?


----------



## mandymouse

None today, but I wear Monsoon's perfume when I go out

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Boomerang 

Have you had dinner yet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats your favourite shop ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

I love shops (Debenhams M&S)

Have you wrapped any xmas pressies yet????


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, as I have not even bought any yet

What is your oldest Christmas decoration?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a little bear decoration that Kerry made at playgroup

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## Tillybud

washing my hair and watching a bit of tv

*what was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My dinner - Roasted veg with roasted cod loin.  I have discovered a new fishmonger where I live and its yummmmmmyyyyy......


What are you hoping to get for christmas?


----------



## jjk

pandora beads 

*what are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Collision

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## jjk

nothing, i cant seem to find a good book at the moment 

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, not really

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## jjk

my dinner spag bol

*where will you have christmas dinner this year?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

here at home with the family

do you have a holiday booked for next year ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Two at the moment, but I still have to cancel one of them

What are your holiday plans for nnext year?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet

Are you a on time person or always running late?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm an on-time person

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to a Music and movement class and shopping

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

working until 2 then going to meet my sis and My nephew for coffee, then review day ,food shopping and taking kieran footie traing

*what about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry this morning

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Denim shorts and a checked shirt

If you could only make one ADR in WDW where would it be?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh probably crsytal palace

What is your favourite wdw ride ?


----------



## Muscateer

RocknRoller Coaster

What about yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tower of terror

Whats your favourite disney park ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Animal Kingdom very closely followed by Epcot

*What's yours?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Epcot (at the moment!).

What is your least favourite park?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney's Hollywood Studios

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Mine's DHS too.

*What is your favourite Orlando non-Disney theme park?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Discovery Cove (I take this over Disney any day as well)

What have you always wanted to do but never quite got around to in Orlando?


----------



## mandymouse

I'd like to find time to go to Kennedy Space Center again

*Are you planning to go shopping this weekend ? if so, what are you hoping to buy ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH said something about going to the Trafford Centre this weekend, but I have no plans to buy anything

What is your favourite shopping centre?


----------



## natalielongstaff

meadowhall

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mini Chicken Kievs

What is your favourite meal to cook?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spag bol

Do you have the tv or radio on now ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, Loose Women is on

*Who is your fave Strictly Come Dancing judge ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bruno 

Do you watch any soaps ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What is your fave reality TV show ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

SCD if it counts.....

Do you wear eyeshadow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, when i go out

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing takes my fancy tonight, probably something recorded.

What shoes did you wear today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

heeled ankle boots

Do you like flying ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I used to love it, but since having the girls I like it less 

Do you suffer with any travel sickness?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I used too, im cured now though 

Have you ever been on a jury ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, in October 2007 at Manchester Crown Court

Have you?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, way back in the 80's

*What perfume/aftershave does your partner wear ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you play any sports ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

mandymouse said:


> *What perfume/aftershave does your partner wear ?*



None, just Sure for Men Original deodorant



natalielongstaff said:


> Do you play any sports ?



No

Do you watch any sport on the TV?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mainly football and F1

Who was the last person you spoke too ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH when he did a quick fly by before heading out to a chess match

What are you hoping to get for Christmas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jim shore ornaments

Who is your fave comedien ?


----------



## Muscateer

Michael MacIntyre at the moment

What was your first job when you left school?


----------



## mandymouse

I worked in an office on a YTS

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Celebrating my mums birthday

What about you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Meeting friends for coffee at 11, back home for lunch and housework then usual school run, diner etc etc - no plans for this evening, may watch a film with a glass of wine or two.

Is is miserable and wet where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes I got soaking wet throughout the night whilst working

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're off to Twickenham tomorrow 

*Are you doing any Christmas shopping this weekend ? and where will you go ?*


----------



## eyoreaud

I have done most of my christmas shopping early this year so i have only a few vouchers left to get now, probably go to Bon accord center in Aberdeen 

Have you started christmas shopping yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## jjk

working then, spending the evening with Dh as havent seen him all week

*have you written any christmas cards yet ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, they're all done

*Will you partaking in any alcohol tonight ? and if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Depends if DH brings any home

When are you next having a meal out?


----------



## Muscateer

Thursday

What chocolate do you pick out first of a box of Celebrations?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Galaxy Truffles

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Maltesers

Are you going out anywhere special this weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

No just the cinema

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

BBQ

Do you watch horror movies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Gammon, Pork and Chestnut Stuffing, German Bread Dumplings and Green Beans

What is your ultimate comfort food?


----------



## mandymouse

A cup of tea and half a pack of choccie digestives 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going out for a meal with my mum

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably popping to F&B's for a couple of glasses of White Zinfandel

*What football team do you support ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Leicester

Have you had dinner yet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

What are you having for yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Gammon, Pork and Chestnut Stuffing, German Bread Dumplings and Green Beans

Will you go to any Christmas markets this year?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure as I only have one more weekend off work between now & Christmas

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney's A Christmas Carol in 3D

How about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Same film as you 

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right-handed

What is your earliest memory from childhood?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sitting in my pram whilst going to get my sister from school

*What's yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cutting my foot in a paddling pool

If you could have a day to yourself, what would you do?


----------



## mandymouse

Shop, eat & drink 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Finishing off DH's Christmas pressie shopping.

Any floods in your area after the rain?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Some floods


Have you started your xmas shopping?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i have

What are you doing today ?


----------



## eyoreaud

Going out for lunch with a friend 

When do you put your christmas decs up?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometime in December

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## eyoreaud

6am 

Will you be watching x factor this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No, im boycotting it !!

What was your least favourite subject at school ?


----------



## jjk

Maths 

*will you be having takeaway this evening?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

What can you never leave the house without?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my mobile phone

What are you wearing ?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans and lilac t-shirt

Where was the last place you drove too?


----------



## Tinks1984

A lazy Rach this morning, I'm still in my WDW Tigger night-shirt 

*Do you have any plans for this evening?*


----------



## Muscateer

No doubt DH will drag me out for a walk.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Danauk

No

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dog and cat

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes enough to make everything look tidy

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, my credit card needs a rest

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

grim !!

is your heating on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

yes.

Is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not at the moment

is the england game on in your house ?


----------



## Tinks1984

The England RL game is now on in our house...with the lads shouting at the TV! 

*Are you having an alcoholic beverage this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I had some wine with lunch

What is your favorite drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

What are you doing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had my hair done and did some grocery shopping

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nothing 

Where did you go to school ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Kidderminster

What about you?


----------



## les2425

around the west end of newcastle.

has anyone found any of youre hidden christmas presents ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope, they never do !!

What time did you get up ?


----------



## les2425

7ish.

when will you decorate youre christmas tree ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not for a while yet !!

Are you going shopping today ?


----------



## Muscateer

1st December

Do you go snooping for your Christmas pressies from others?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i hate finding out what ive got

What was your best ever xmas present ?


----------



## Muscateer

Diamond necklace

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## Dimplenose

Trivial Persuit

Do you iron your bed linen?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What colour is your sofa


----------



## Muscateer

Cream in one room and black in another

What cake would you choose when going to a bakers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im addicted to cinnamon rolls at the moment

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## jjk

just coffee

*will you be cooking a sunday roast today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No had a Saturday roast instead this week

Do you get on with your neighbours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes we do

How long have you lived in your current house ?


----------



## jjk

11 years

*whats the next film you want to see?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hoping to see up next weekend

Who got up 1st in your house today ?


----------



## Muscateer

My hubbie

When was the last time your DH/partner cooked for you?


----------



## tennisfan

A while back as i'm not currently seeing anyone

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, I've just had a bacon batch

*What are you doing this afternoon ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

might watch a film

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Well as it is 4pm here I seem to have spent afternoon on internet.

Do you plan visiting anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm too tired 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef & trimmings

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not bad !!

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What is your fave UK Shopping Centre ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lakeside

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching tv

Who is your best friend ?


----------



## mandymouse

Lynne 

*What did you buy yourself this weekend ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

2 sofas (won't get them for a while though)

White or coloured Christmas tree lights?


----------



## Emzie

coloured on the downstairs tree, white on the upstairs. 

*any interesting plans for the upcoming week?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What was the last film you watched ?


----------



## mandymouse

At the cinema, Surrogates

*Will you be watching Dr. Who tonight ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No i dont like Dr Who


What is your fav thing about xmas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

time off with my family

Do you play the lottery ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Occasionally

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

I used to but haven't for a few years now

What are you up to today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry this morning

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym so far but not sure what I will do later

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Some c/d's

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates t-shirt and black combats

*Did you have a busy or relaxing weekend ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Relaxing

Do you like Christmas Cake?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Where do you do your food shopping ?


----------



## Muscateer

Here - Al Fair, UK - Tescos

Do you ever do your food shopping online?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, about once a month

What is your fave tv programme ?


----------



## Muscateer

Have a few 24, Lost, Greys Anatomy

Do you watch any of the soaps?


----------



## natalielongstaff

only neighbours

Whats the weather like where you are ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny 30 degrees

Do you wear earrings everyday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What do you have on your feet atm ?


----------



## Muscateer

Flip flops

Have you bought any advent calendars and if yes do they have chocolates in them?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet but we will be and yes, they will have chocolate in them. 

*Do you hang chocolate decorations on your Christmas tree?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sometimes

What make of mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sony Ericsson

Whats your favourite chocolate biscuit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Choc digestive

What radio station do you listen too ?


----------



## Muscateer

Hi FM

What you having for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken sandwich

Have you got any phobias ?


----------



## Muscateer

Rats and foam bath sponges

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

Just spiders

*What was the last DVD you bought ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea 

Have you brought anything today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Star Trek DVD

*What is the next film you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Whichever Christmas film is coming out

What was your favourite 1 penny sweetie?


----------



## tennisfan

Foam shrimps or the pink & white mushroom things

*What was the last song you heard?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

girls aloud

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

WW cream cheese on WW brown bread

*What is your fave Christmas movie ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Miracle on 34th street

Have you got your xmas party outfit sorted yet ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No outfit yet.



Who is your fav Celeb?


----------



## natalielongstaff

David Boreanaz

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Homemade burgers, wedges, and corn on the cob.

Do you take vitamin supplements?


----------



## jjk

nope

*have you recieved any christmas cards yet ?*


----------



## Emzie

not yet.
*favorite film?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Chocolat

favourite non-Disney holiday


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jamaica

Whats on your tv atm ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing


Whos your fav in x Factor?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Olly

Do you go to church ?


----------



## mandymouse

Occassionally

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

It's Monday so it has to be Flashforward....

Who is your favourite superhero?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spiderman

Do you have any tattoos ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I would love to have a dolphin tattoo

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are spending christmas day here and boxing day at Joh's 

What time do you plan on going to bed later ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 11

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

10 ish

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just finishing "The Pillars of the Earth" and then will start on "Max" by James Patterson

What are you reading?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the scarpetta factor

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spaghetti and tomato sauce for lunch

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## les2425

it has to be a baked cheesecake. mmmmmmmm

have you seen disney's up ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last Disney film you watched?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Up.

If you were Prime Minister for a day, what would you change?


----------



## tennisfan

Many things, including scrapping uni fees, emergency service staff get the same pay (instead of the vast gap between them), Armistice day being made a public holiday.  The list is endless

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Chicken, Roast Potatoes and Beans

What did you have?


----------



## jjk

pork chop and a jacket potato

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a celeb

What car do you drive ?


----------



## jjk

i dont drive

*whats your favourite christmas carol?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Away in a manger

Where do you do your food shopping ?


----------



## jjk

Tesco

*who was the last person you spoke to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im talking to Joh at the moment 

Do you have your pj's on yet ?


----------



## jjk

yep

*whats your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

Whats yours ?


----------



## jjk

at the moment Diet coke

*are you watching Im a celeb this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its on, still talking to joh tho !

What are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## jjk

working and finishing making a couple of christmas hampers for friends

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working !

Whats your fave pizza topping ?


----------



## les2425

texas bbq.

what are you having for supper tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had 2 hobnobs

Does anything make you angry?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work, work and more work  Then I can come home and get stuck into Eclipse! 

*Who's your favourite X-Factor contestant?*


----------



## Muscateer

Stacey

Do you keep a tidy handbag or is it full of everything but the kitchen sink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its fairly tidy

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Brown flip flops

Did you have tea or coffee this morning?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Neither.


Do you drink water?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I do 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will do a full shift overtime on the phones on Saturday, but have no plans for Sunday as yet

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## Muscateer

No one really but do like Patrick Dempsey for lushness

What about yours?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Can I have three? Johnny Depp, Ben Stiller and David Schwimmer.

Who is your favourite actress?


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon 

*What is your fave Christmas Carol ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Silent Night

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Away in a manger

What are you wearing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black trousers, purple blouse, black jacket

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown dress, leggings and boots

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cheese sandwich

*What do you like to order from Starbucks ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Caramel Frappuccino usually. I had one of the seasonal coffees, a nutty caramel one, from the Starbucks in Disneyland Paris at the weekend and it was very pleasant!

What do you order from Subway?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i don't !

wHAT ARE YOU UP TO THIS AFTERNOON ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, I'm bored, Paul has got squash later and the girls are off to see the Jonas Brothers

*What was the last concert you went to ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Take That July 09

Is it sunny where you are?


----------



## disney_princess_85

It is actually, for a change. 

If money was no object, which Disney resort would you visit (excluding WDW)?


----------



## natalielongstaff

California 

Do you play the lottery ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes but only one line weds and sat in the regular lotto....

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, we live in hope

is your central heating on at the moment ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, it's very mild here 

What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

Are you doing the school run today ?


----------



## Muscateer

No school run days are over for me

Do you have a school near enough to you to walk too?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No but I would like one. 

Do you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two goldfish - Chip n Dale.

Can you drive?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken burger & chips

*What are you having?*


----------



## jjk

chilli

*what colour are your nails?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Clear varnished

Summer or Winter ?


----------



## mandymouse

Summer 

*Have you written your Christmas cards yet ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

I haven't even bought them yet!

Do you prefer glittery or plain cards?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i don't mind either

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## les2425

eastenders.

what are you doing this weekend ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to Wilshire to see Joh.

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Coffee.

Sugar?


----------



## natalielongstaff

2 in tea, none in coffee

Are you in your pj's yet


----------



## disney_princess_85

Same as me Nat. 

Not in PJs yet but I will be very soon!

Are you going to watch I'm A Celeb?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am !

Do you live near to where you were born


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Who is your favourite popstar ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

It would have to be Mark Owen.

Who is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Same, he is so cute 

What was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I brown knitted tunic dress.

Blinds or curtains?


----------



## tennisfan

Blinds

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Twilight

If you could live somewhere other than where you live now, where would you live?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mayfair, London.

What about you, where would you choose?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Whitby, we love the area.

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola

Whats your favourite shop ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Waterstones

Who is your best friend and how did you meet them?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my best friend is Joh, we met through the dis 

do you go to Dis-meets ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I have been to some, they are fun! 

Do you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not any proper organised ones but I have met up with DISers at DLP

*What's on your TV at the moment?*


----------



## diddldonna

Celebrity get me out of here, can't help but watch, lol.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 11

What time do you need to be up tomorrow morning?


----------



## Danauk

I get up at 6am

*Are you going to work tomorrow and if so what time do you get there for?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I start at 8:30 tomorrow

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably my usual Friday night out to F&B's

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet 

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

working and then housework 

*is it windy where you are today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym, did some grocery shopping and planning to make a curry for later

Do you plan to go shopping today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no shopping and yes very windy !!

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Crops, purple t-shirt and white flip flops

Are you planning on doing any housework today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A Customer


Is it windy where you are?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you wearing any jewellery?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a watch

Have you had breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and just thinking about lunch now.

Do you like ironing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i hate it

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I only wear perfume when I'm going out, so none at the moment

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola

What room of the house are you in ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sitting room

Do you have stairs in your house?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Can you drive ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Can you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

is your hair straight or curly ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Poker straight. No need for straighteners in my house.


Have you ever been camping?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes but hate it.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No we haven't

*Describe your fave pair of shoes ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

they are incredibly high black party shoes from Karen Millen

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken mayo on a white roll and Walkers Baked Sour Cream & Chive Crisps

Do you like yoghurts?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you prefer white or brown bread ?


----------



## mandymouse

I like both

*What colour are your eyes ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue

What is your natural hair colour?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mousey brown.

What do you order if you go to McDonalds?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken Gourmet sandwich, fries (usually large) and strawberry milkshake

When you go for a pub lunch what to you tend to choose?


----------



## eyoreaud

Fish or chicken 

What's your favourite naughty food treat?


----------



## Muscateer

Crisps with dip followed by a big bag of maltesers.

Whats your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry

*What about you, what are you up to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Meeting my DH for lunch and might do some shopping afterwards depending on the wine.

What do you plan to buy today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

milk 

Do you feel tired ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm always blooming tired at this time of the year 

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ? and when ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Matthew, 6th March

What are you hoping to get for xmas ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Dollars


When is your next Disney holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dont know

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tink t-shirt & Jeans

*When are you haoping to put your Christmas tree up ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

i will be putting my 2 inch tree up start of Dec lol




What are you doing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

taking the kids to Music and movement class

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A Leo



What was the last song you heard?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Take that, garden

What time did you get up this morning ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

6.15am


What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to Joh's 

When is your next day off ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Tomorrow for 3 whole days =) yay!



What did you last eat?


----------



## wilma-bride

A packet of Iced gems (damn diet) 

*What is your favourite Christmas song?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

All i want for christmas - Mariah "Diva" Carey



Whats on your xmas list?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jim shore ornaments

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Cold and windy!



Whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Don't know.

What is the colour scheme of your Christmas tree?


----------



## natalielongstaff

gold

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Girls at work



when did you last use an earbud? (random)


----------



## natalielongstaff

couple of weeks ago 

What make-up are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Usual brown eyeliner and mascara

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## tennisfan

The manager of the football team who i'm a physio for

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken soup.

Which is your favourite fast food?


----------



## mandymouse

McDonald's Double Cheeseburger

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my next night out is 5th December

What can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## mandymouse

My car outside the front of my house

*What is your Christmas tipple ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bailey's

What is your favourite shopping centre in the uk ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Central London.


Bikini or one piece?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bikini

Do you straighten your hair ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I do

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? and if so what ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

2 squares of Green and Blacks "cherry".

Do you like giant chocolate buttons?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta and garlic bread

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

River _bloomin_ cottage  DH loves it.

Do you get your next days clothes out the night before?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## les2425

yes.

what is youre fav disney treat from the parks ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

funnel cake

Have you had any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yes a glass of Baileys.

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

glass of wine

When are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

About 11.

Which is your favourite "reality" TV show?


----------



## Muscateer

Used to be X factor

What is your favourite cheese?


----------



## Dimplenose

Canadian Cheddar 

Are you going to a pantomime this Christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

Not this year

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

busy day today ! we are making pudsey biccies for Cin, and the kids are all wearing blue to school

ive also got loads of 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Off to Asda soon, New Moon this afternoon and hopefully a drinkypoo with hubby tonight

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm working nights all weekend

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## Muscateer

Was hoping to get new trainers for the gym but can't see anything I like.

What was the last thing you baked?


----------



## mandymouse

A birthday cake for one of the girls friend

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue Lagoon

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue !

Are you having a good day ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes thankyou, all the housework is done, and I'm just chilling before heading to the cinema later

*Will you be having any alcohol tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Well this is usually a pool day but as the heater has broken down we got the wine bottle out so yes having alcohol. Had a bottle of White Zinfandel so far.

What is your favourite savoury snack?


----------



## natalielongstaff

crisps

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Muscateer

Spag Bols cooked by DH

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dark jeans, black top

Whats your fave tv programme ?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment FlashForward and Spooks

*What is your fave Disney movie ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Aladdin 

*Who's your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## Muscateer

Eeyore

Are you still in your PJs?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I've just got up

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

taking Kieran to his footie match,then off to look at the Christmas stuff in the local garden centre, going on a very long walk with DH and then coming home to watch some TV with a bottle of wine

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to Johs

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 8am

*What DVD are you thinking of buying next ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just bought 24 Season 7 and Harry Potter and Half Blood Prince

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am heading for work shortly

Starter or dessert?


----------



## Muscateer

Depending on the restaurant but will say Starter

Do you wear a uniform to work?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Muscateer

Watches and sunglasses

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Insect bites and stings, dust, tree pollen and banana

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Muscateer

Dogs, cats and pollen

How is the weather with you?


----------



## mandymouse

Dull, dull, dull 

*What is your fave Disney park ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

EPCOT

coffee or tea?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't like either

Out of a box of cakes, which one would you choose?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A London Cheesecake is my favourite cake (the one with the curly coconut on top) 


What do you order in Mcdonalds?


----------



## mandymouse

Double Cheeseburger 

*What are you doing this evening ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Watching Stricly and maybe a film later

Do you take regular exercise?


----------



## Danauk

I got to aerobics twice a week and to the gym once or twice a week.

*Have you got all your christmas presents bought yet?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet

*Are you having turkey for your Christmas dinner?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

How many courses do you have for your Christmas Day meal?


----------



## Ware Bears

Three 

*Do you like Christmas pud?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, very much

Do you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I don't mind it, but don't love it!!

Do you have a favourite teddy bear??


----------



## buzz for boys

Yes - my hubby !!!

what do you want for xmas ???


----------



## Cleofish

I would love the Doctor Who Season 4 Box Set.

*Are you cooking Christmas Dinner for the family this year?*


----------



## les2425

no, going to bev mum & dads for christmas lunch and box day lunch just are selves and tramp.

do you decorate the out side of youre house for christmas ?


----------



## Muscateer

No but have lights on the inside of windows.

Do you open your Christmas pressies as soon as you get up or wait until later?


----------



## mandymouse

As soon as we get up

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## les2425

carboot sale, clean the hut up & do some work on ebay.

what did you have for breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Cornflakes

Do you have a Christmas work nightout?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*Have you bought a Christmas going out outfit yet ? is so, describe it*


----------



## Dimplenose

I always hope I'll be a different size by Christmas - so I'll probably just revert to black trousers with which-ever top fits this year!

Do you visit a different town specifically for Christmas shopping?


----------



## Danauk

No, we always do our christmas shopping in Milton Keynes which is where we go to do our normal shopping anyway.

*Are you hosting Christmas dinner at your house this year?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

What was the last thing your ordered online?


----------



## Danauk

A ride on tractor and trailor for my nephew for his birthday.

*Are you having a roast dinner today?*


----------



## Muscateer

No, Chicken in cider sauce

Whats your favourite ice-cream flavour?


----------



## Cleofish

Rocky Road - Yum!!!

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

Have you written out your Christmas cards yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes 

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Harry Potter 6

What was the last book you read?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The scarpetta factor

is your heating on ?


----------



## Cleofish

Yup - it's just clicked on.

*Are you back to work in the morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Is your oven gas or electric ?


----------



## ukstitch

Gas

Have you started your christmas wrapping yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have not even done the Christmas shopping yet

What are you hoping to get for Christmas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## ukstitch

Football

Have you got any holidays booked for the remainder of this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you prefer a bath or a shower ?


----------



## ukstitch

depends on my mood

What made you join DIS?


----------



## Danauk

I was researching for our 1st trip to WDW.

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet !

Are you wearing slippers or socks ?


----------



## ukstitch

socks

What time do you have to get up tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

What time do you start work ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At 8 AM until 20:30

What is your favourite film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have not had dinner yet, but will have Chicken Kiew, green beans and Parmentier Potatoes

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

What is your favourite snack ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Coconut

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Crisps

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## brittanyherndon

natalielongstaff said:


> Crisps
> 
> Have you eaten any chocolate today ?



no but the day is still early

are you single maried or engaged


----------



## natalielongstaff

married

Do you have any children ?


----------



## ukstitch

Not yet

Having you got any brothers / sisters?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i have a younger brother, he is brilliant

Do you ?


----------



## ukstitch

yes - one younger brother

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A dog and a cat

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## ukstitch

Both - I DIS and do most of my computing on  laptop but also use a pc for a few things like photos, music, tv etc

How many of the Disney resorts have you been to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have stayed at only two : Old Key West and Animal Kingdom Lodge. We have visited most of them to just have a look around or to have a meal.

What is your favourite Disney resort?


----------



## ukstitch

dolphingirl47 said:


> We have stayed at only two : Old Key West and Animal Kingdom Lodge. We have visited most of them to just have a look around or to have a meal.
> 
> What is your favourite Disney resort?



Interesting how we interpret "resort" differently, so I'm going to answer it the way I interpret it 

Disneyland California 

Do you have a real fire place?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I wish we did

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wine

How many countries have you lived in ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Only two so far: Germany and the UK

How about you?


----------



## A Small World

Only lived in UK for any length of time but worked in Paris for 3 month stint and studied in Grenoble for another 4 month stint

What is your favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## ukstitch

Normally salt and vinegar, but walkers prawn cocktail are mmmmmmm

you?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Prawn Cocktail flavour too

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## A Small World

cheese and onion - mmmmmmmmmmm

whats your favourite chocolate - white, milk or plain?


----------



## les2425

i would say all of them together in one bite mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

what do you like better wispa or wispa gold ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wispa

Do you phone up and vote on reality tv ?


----------



## Cleofish

No, I'm one of these terrible people who doesn't vote but moans afterwards.  Maybe I'll vote in the final.

*Who do you think should win X Factor?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Olly or stace

Are you watching im a celeb ?


----------



## A Small World

semi watching

are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes and Dissing and FB

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

After I'm a Celeb.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to asda

Who do you most admire ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hmm, that's a tough one, I guess it would be Simon Weston the Falklands Hero

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to asda and working

What about you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Well, I thought I was going to have a full day on my own Christmas shopping but eldest DD has a temp so no school.  
Apart from the pre-school run and a bit of food shopping I now have no plans.

During an election, do you vote?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sometimes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates t-shirt and black combats

*What was the last thing you bought on-line ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Michael McIntyre DVD

Have you worn gloves this winter yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What jewellary are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*have you wrapped any christmas presents yet ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Watch, necklace, ring and bracelet

Do you write a shopping list or just rely on your memory?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Just my little diamond and white gold stud earrings that are rarely taken out.

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no its not raining

When did you last do a supermarket shop ?


----------



## Muscateer

This morning

Have you ever been in a helicopter?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes!

Have you?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Muscateer

Cornflakes

What is your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cheese 

*How often do you have your hair cut?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

every 6-8 weeks if i can

Do you have your nails painted today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Toe nails only

What are you wearin today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Grey pin-stripe trousers and a black/white jumper

*What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Flashforward.

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bones

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, I've just had a piece of Christmas cake (thanks mum  )

*What are you wearing on your feet at the moment ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Black flip flops

Who was the last person you sent a text too?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My friend Lynne.

Who was the last person you recieved a text from ?


----------



## Muscateer

My daughter

What do you put on the top of your Christmas tree?


----------



## tennisfan

Winnie the Pooh tree topper

*What was the last song you heard?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Papparazi

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

A WW yoghurt

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Brownies (we're having a parents evening)

What's your favourite snack food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Crisps

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

beef stew and dumplings.

Whats the difference between a stew and a casserole?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a casserole is cooked in the oven and a stew on the hob ?

What book are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I keep meaning to get started on the Twilight books. 

Who is your celebrity crush?


----------



## mandymouse

David Beckham 

*Who is yours ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

David Boreanaz

Do you take vitamins ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't have anything thats good for me 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A Jelly Baby Cocktail


Whats for dinner tonight?​


----------



## natalielongstaff

fish and chips

Do you have any hobbies ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Photography.

Do you wear a hat in the winter?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i never wear hats

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

Is your TV on now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you have your pj's on ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Fish and chips

What about you ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Pizza

*What's your fave chocolate bar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I have too many to list 

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## ukstitch

That depends on if Chocolate Oreo Cookies count.

How many plushes can you see right now?


----------



## Verity Chambers

A few of Evie's choccie buttons!

What is your favourite framed photo at home?


----------



## Ware Bears

One of all of us at Land's End on our first family holiday

*What's yours?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Any pic of my Dad  as everybody else I love is still with me 

Do you have things/magnets stuck on your fridge?
(I don't, it's bloomin built in )


----------



## Muscateer

No its built in too

If you have a Wii, whats your favourite game?


----------



## mandymouse

The kids have got one, but I've never played on it.  I used to like the dance mat on the Playstation though 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Work then Weight Watchers

Are you having an Advent calander this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The kids are

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

6.15

Do you have a carpet in your lounge?


----------



## les2425

yes cream in colour, bad idea when you have a dog.

what are youhaving for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Have got steak but not sure what i will do with it yet.

Are you having tea or coffee this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee

Do you have make-up on ?


----------



## eyoreaud

Not yet.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Muscateer

Cornflakes

Can you walk to your nearest shop or is it too far?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, we have a morrisons in walking distance

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Virgo


Do you have any piercings?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, only my ears

What was your fave programme as a child ?


----------



## Muscateer

Grange Hill

Are you the life and soul of a party or the one sitting in a corner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i can be a bit of both

Where are you spending christmas day ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

At My Mum's house.

Where are you spending it?


----------



## natalielongstaff

here

Do you buy a frozen or fresh turkey ?


----------



## Muscateer

At home

What do you usually have for starters on Christmas Day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

prawns or melon

Do you like christmas pud ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes but have to have cream with it. I buy frozen turkey as can't tell the difference of a fresh or frozen one when its all cooked and on plate.

Do you plan to do any shopping today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes I'm going christmas shopping this afternoon when youngest DD is at pre-school.

What is your middle name?


----------



## Muscateer

Jayne

Do you like Mexican food?


----------



## tennisfan

Some of it

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

Had a cheese roll and packet of Quavers

Do you use handcream?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you have an avon lady ?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you any good at DIY?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not at all

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep.  Hoovered, cleaned floor, changed/washed beds, washing & ironing - I'm cream crackered now 

*How many Christmas trees do you put up ?*


----------



## tennisfan

2, one in the porch & one in the living room

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cold and damp

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## silver apple

Packet of crisps at lunchtime

*Do you believe in santa?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i wish 

do you belong to a gym ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, I wish I had time or the energy to join one! 

What is your middle name?


----------



## Danauk

Elizabeth

*Are you watching I'm a celeb this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I doubt it

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

garlic bread

What is your favourite take-away ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese

*Will you be putting choccie decorations on your Christmas tree ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

have you ever broken any bones ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, my finger

*What would you like for Christmas?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont mind

Whats on your tv


----------



## Verity Chambers

A re run of "Project Runway"

What was the last thing that you bought?


----------



## natalielongstaff

milk !

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## Tinks1984

New Moon...I'm so behind with this Twilight thing 

*What make is your mobile phone?*


----------



## Danauk

I have an iphone

What time will you get up in the morning?


----------



## Verity Chambers

6.30, although snooze button will get hit a few times!

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Danauk

No and no cousins either.

*When are you planning on putting your christmas decorations up?*


----------



## les2425

monday or tuesday.

what do you have at the top of youre christmas tree ?

we have southern bell mini.


----------



## mandymouse

Tinkerbell

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to toddlers then im having my hair restyled 

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Just spent two hours in the gym and did some shopping, home for the rest of the day.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a coffee

What room of the house are you in ?


----------



## Muscateer

Living room

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Leggings, long top and cardy.


What is on the top of your xmas list?


----------



## jjk

black trousers and a pink top

*how often do you get your hair cut ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

every 6-8 weeks

Do you go to a salon or a mobile hairderesser ?


----------



## Muscateer

Salon

Have you ever had a spray tan?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When is your next night out ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

12th Dec.


What you doing for New Year?


----------



## mandymouse

I'll be at Epcot

*What is your fave country in Epcot ? and why ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Canada, Le Cellier

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

6

Do you have any house plants?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Will you do any housework today ?


----------



## Muscateer

As little as possible

Are you still in touch with your best friend from school?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

March I think

What ringtone are you currently using?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The soundtrack from my favourite ride, Soarin

What ring tone do you have?


----------



## Muscateer

24 CTU phone ringing

Do you eat lots of fruit and veg?


----------



## Pinky166

Quite a bit but should probably eat more.


Have you done much Christmas shopping?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes most of it but still need to wrap everything

What soft drink to you like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Diet Coke, Dr Pepper or Grape Soda

When are you putting up your Christmas decorations?


----------



## Muscateer

1st December

Do you eat fish?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What food do you hate?


----------



## Muscateer

Milky puddings and celery

Do you ever make your own bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not baked any bread for a long time

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

Not from scratch, I have a breadmaker but my local shop has lovely bread so its easier to buy it.

Whats your ideal romantic night out?


----------



## mandymouse

A night away with hubby, a nice meal and a bottle of wine 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans at present

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## Muscateer

Probably home to Scotland

Do you prefer to wear trousers or skirts?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Tuna Mayo roll

What can you see out the nearest window to you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The back garden

How many photos are in the room you are in ?


----------



## Muscateer

3 photos of family

What are you doing for your next night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What perfume do you have on ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a bit of Impulse

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A black merino wool jumper dress from UniQlo yesterday   (my treat for doing all the  shopping  )

Have you got you eye on anything for yourself at the mo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes. a dress from monsoon 

Is your heating on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Just.

When is your next night out planned, and where are you going?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cinema next week hopefully

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*What do you like to order from McDonalds ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

I like their deli sandwiches and their McFlurries - haven't been for a long time, though.

What do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

Will you be watching the football later ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No, no-one's interested in football in our house.

Stayinging on the sporting theme - Who is your favourite sports person and why?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

David Beckham - for obvious reasons

And yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Gary linekar

What was the last film you saw at the cinema ?


----------



## mandymouse

2012

*What is on your TV right now ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Some global warming programme DH is watching 

What is/will be on top of your christmas tree this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

an angel

Are you dieting atm ?


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm always dieting!! But not always successfully.

Rip paper or careful unwrap presents?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rip !!

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Brown

Describe your favourite Christmas decoration


----------



## Muscateer

Fibre Optic Santa

Do you still have your wedding dress?


----------



## mandymouse

No, because I hired mine

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to Matthews class assembly and music and movement

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Coventry this morning, then getting my hair done this afternoon 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black trousers and black jumper

Do you colour your hair ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*do you have any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shopping cleaning etc !

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Million Dollar Bill - Whitney Housten

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working a double shift on Saturday, but have no plans for Sunday at the moment

What are your weekend plans?


----------



## mandymouse

On Saturday I'm off to the Trafford Centre

*What are your fave clothes shops ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

next or dp

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch, I am off my food at the moment

What is your favourite food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese

Is your heating on ?


----------



## tennisfan

No but i'm going to put it on as its chilly here

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sunny, windy & cold

*What is the next thing you are hoping to buy yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a dress

What about you ?


----------



## eyoreaud

Some new Disney Crocs, when we go to WDW in just over a weeks time,.... counting?..... me?  

Have you ever visited WDW at christmas time?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you prefer winter or summer ?


----------



## mandymouse

SUMMER !!!!!

*What do you like about the winter ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing 

Do you read a daily newspaper ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

errr No!

do you prefer to swim in a pool or in the sea?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pool

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

Off to WDW on Boxing Day

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm a celebrity....

What do you have on your feet now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

Who is your favourite comedian ?


----------



## tennisfan

Peter Kay & Alan Carr

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

sausage and mash and veg.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing planned at the moment

*What time does your alarm go off in the morning?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My alarm is DH either in the shower or _noisely_ making his breakfast, usually about 7:15.

Do you work full or part time?


----------



## A Small World

Full time

What about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Part time

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

Do you do your housework in your pjs?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I like to get dressed first

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working till 6pm 

What about you ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Working 'til 3pm then hopefully a slobby evening

Are you shopping this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Black tunic sweater, jeans and black boots.

What colour is your car?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Silver

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, to the cinema & maybe a meal

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching tv and eating pizza 

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## mandymouse

Bad Boys - Alexandra Burke

*What was the last chocolate you ate ? and when ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

A slice of pizza

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not, but I've got the new Cecelia Ahern book for my hols

*What colour is your hair ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dark brown/red

What do you have on your feet atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

Socks with Christmas stockings on and pink slippers

*What alcohol are you hoping to consume tonight ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

None, I don't drink very often.

What is your favourite type of footwear?


----------



## tennisfan

Trainers or boots

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I'm saving it till tomorrow night 

*What colour are your nails painted ?*


----------



## jjk

vivid violet

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm a celeb.

*Are you going Christmas shopping tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Question of Sport & Spooks

*What about you ? what are you watching ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing at the moment, got radio on

Have you had to scrape ice off your car this winter yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet (I don't want to think about it) 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Shamefully admitting to watching Eastenders omnibus

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## jjk

sort of,I will be having a packed lunch in the car on the way to Pompey 

*what about you are you eating out today?*


----------



## A Small World

No Im on my own though so getting a takeaway or  pizza

Have you done all your christmas shopping yet?


----------



## Muscateer

Nearly finished

Who was the last person you sent a text to?


----------



## jjk

my son

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive been xmas shopping

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Strictly and then I might watch Twilight for the first time.

Do you sell on ebay?


----------



## A Small World

No

Do you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

Which is your favourite brand of denim?


----------



## Muscateer

No favourite

Have you bought new boots this winter?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## Muscateer

Later than usual

Whats your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

housework

What about you ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Need to go to Tesco today - the earlier the better.

Do you make your own mince pies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, asda make mine 

What was the last film you watched ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Polar Express on DVD - Harry Potter 6 at cinema

Who is your favourite comedian?


----------



## natalielongstaff

peter kay

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## Muscateer

No but a bit cloudy

Did you go out last night?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## eyoreaud

Yes, a ginger tom cat called Sooki.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, a dozy spaniel and a cat

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## eyoreaud

Wholemeal toast and lady gray tea

Do you like herbal/fruit tea?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I like just normal tea

*Is your Christmas tree up yet ?*


----------



## A Small World

No

What time do you usually eat Christmas dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Around 2/3pm

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 2pm

Have you listened to any christmas songs today ?


----------



## Tinks1984

I have, plenty whilst putting up the tree 

*Have you been out anywhere today?*


----------



## Art 1

Yes.

What did you eat last?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I just ate a jacket potato.


Have you been to church today?


----------



## mandymouse

No I haven't

*What was the last chocolate item you ate ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A purple one from the christmas quality street

Which chocolate selection is your fave?  (Mine is celebrations).


----------



## jjk

quality street I love the toffee pennies 

*sprouts or carrots?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sprouts

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## hogwartsdropout

X Factor and I'm a Celeb


Favourite Christmas film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Miracle on 34th street

Whats your fave choc bar ?


----------



## silver apple

Terry's chocolate orange (milk choc, no sparkly, crunch bits etc!)
*
When is your next night out?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Thursday night - Disneyland Paris

Smart or casual, which do you think suits you more?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I love to be casual.

When are you putting up your Christmas decorations???


----------



## kizzabel

december 1st (dp permitting)

whats the best christmas present you recieved?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet !!!!

Are you tired ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No

Do you watch im a celeb? if so whos your fav?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im loving Gino 

What was the last c/d you brought ?


----------



## Danauk

I bought the new Robbie Williams album yesterday.

*What time will you be getting up in the morning?*


----------



## sdemore

5:30

*What is the best thing about your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Coaching my team

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## sdemore

We have entire DH family over Christmas Eve about 40 people, but everybody brings something and it is an AWESOME time.  I have great in-laws, especially concidering my DH is the youngest and only boy with 5 older sisters in a first generation Italian family.  We have been hosting this party for the past 25 years and they treat this English/Irish girl like a full blooded pisan! 

*What is your favorite food?*


----------



## A Small World

Chilli at the moment or chicken

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Art 1

A Small World said:


> Chilli at the moment or chicken
> 
> Tea or coffee?



Tea, can't stand coffee.

What type of music do you like?


----------



## mandymouse

I like all sorts of music, but especially something I can boogie to 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working all day, need to fit in a trip to Asda

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and trying so hard to wait until tomorrow to put up my Christmas tree

Do you write a shopping list?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates t-shirt and black combats

*Where do you do your weekly shop ? and on what day ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda, on whatever day i run out of enough stuff 

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## Muscateer

My daughter in May

Do you buy semi skimmed milk?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you have any phobias ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just spiders

*What skincare range do you use ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Clinique 

*Who do you want to win X-Factor/Strictly?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I want olly to win X-factor, im not sure about strictly tho

Whats your favourite roast dinner ?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast chicken with stuffing and trimmings

Do you have a favourite chocolate?


----------



## eyoreaud

Hmmm.... well, Cadbury, Galaxy followed by Cadbury and more Galaxy

Do you wear make up every day?


----------



## Muscateer

Most days

Are you working today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

When is your next day off?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not till the weekend

Have you done any housework ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I hoovered, cleaned the floors and put washing on before I went out this morning

*Lipstick or Lipgloss ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

both 

Do you always wear the same colour lipsticks ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Roughly, I kinda know what suits me

Have you ever spent Christmas overseas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No, i think i should though 

What are you hoping to get for christmas ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes the last 5 of them. 

Do you dress up on Christmas day or just go casual?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We dress up

When is your next night out ?


----------



## mandymouse

A week on Wednesday I'm going out for a meal with some friends 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mistletoe

Do you have choccie decorations on your tree ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I plan to tomorrow when I put tree up

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A cheese straw and a packet of crisps

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## Muscateer

PE

Did you sit A levels?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you prefer to be too hot or too cold ?


----------



## Muscateer

Too hot, I can't stand being cold but need a freezing cold bed to get into.

Will you be going to any school concerts or plays?


----------



## mandymouse

No, my girls are too grown up now (though I do miss those days)

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken Satay

Do you drive into or reverse into a space?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Depends if it means I can still easily load the boot or not!  I reverse onto my drive.


Mini or Beetle?


----------



## Muscateer

Neither for me

Do you buy any magazines?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What do you have on your feet atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas Pudding socks and pink slippers

*What about you ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bare feet in Zebra print slippers......classy  (I bought myself some chistmas pudding socks today, and though of you Mand )

What colour is your kitchen?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cream

What can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## mandymouse

My car

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not watching TV. 

Have you got a degree?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What make of car do you drive ?


----------



## mandymouse

Ford Ka

*What is your fave piece of jewellery ? (not including wedding/engagement rings)*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A white gold and diamond earing and necklace set that my late Dad bought for me the last christmas he was with us.

What is your most sentimental item of jewellery?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my watch

What newspapers do you read ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I don't really read papers, just what DH brings home.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese on toast

What is your favourite flavour of crisps ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Prawn cocktail.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jim shore ornaments

What time do you plan on going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 10.30pm

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my new dress from monsoon

What about you ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

A denim skirt.

What make is your mobile phone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

samsung tocca

Who is your favourite character in friends ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Chandler

And yours is....?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Rachel 

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## sdemore

This message board

Where is your favorite place in the entire world (Disney doesn't count)


----------



## Danauk

Las Vegas (see my tag!!)

*What time are you going to bed this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

now

What about you ?


----------



## Dimplenose

The Kitchen Tea Room at Hampton Court Palace

What was the last educational thing you did?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Go to work (i'm a teacher!)

What is your favourite sweet treat?


----------



## sdemore

Chocolate, is there anything else

What is your favorite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to toddler group

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to an appointment and to Sainsbury's 

*Will your kids be opening their Advent Calendar before they go to school ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not before school but before work, never too old for an advent calendar

Have you played a Christmas CD yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Ripped denim shorts and light blue t-shirt, its weird putting up your Christmas tree in your shorts.

Do you eat alot of fruit and veg?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not enough !

Do you prefer tea or coffee ?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't like either

If you could be anywhere just now where would it be?


----------



## natalielongstaff

on a warm and sunny deserted beach, me and a book and a few drinkies

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Since I have warm and sunny all year round, I would like to be somewhere cold and frosty just today though since it would seem more Christmassy decorating tree.

How you getting on with your Christmas shopping?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im nearly done !

Do you have a colour scheme for your tree ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes black and silver but have added some Scottish red Santas this year.

Do you live in the town/city you was brought up in?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do

Where were you born ?


----------



## Muscateer

Aberdeenshire, Scotland and still live in that area when I go back on holiday, always be home.

How tall are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5"3

how long have you lived in your current house ?


----------



## Muscateer

Moved into this one in July

Any exciting plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sadly no 

Do you have polish on your nails ?


----------



## Muscateer

Never anything much exciting going on here.

I have a lilac polish on my toe nails.

Do you ever sing on karaoke or just when you have had a few?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !!

Do you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not when I am sober but have been known to howl a few notes when had more than a few

What do you usually order from the chippy?


----------



## eyoreaud

Lemon sole and chips, it's been tooooo looooong!

Are you a healthy eater?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have just started on a healthy eating regime

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## Muscateer

Crisps and snacking on them just now whilst having a break from decorating the tree

Do you have a jewellery box?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I have a couple of small ones

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some soup for my dinner yesterday, but I am about to have some cereal and a satsuma

What is your favourite time of the year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Summer 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cheese and pickle on brown

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

slice of toast and a packet of crisps 

Is your heating on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, I've just caved in - Poppy has a cough and cold so she needs snuggling.

Is yours on?


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness me, yes 

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Roast Gammon, roast potatoes, green veg etc

Do you need to wear glasses?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

paradox

Do you have your pj's on ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not yet 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tomorrow, im going to the cinema

what was the last thing you ate


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two squares of Green and Blacks chocolate.

When did you last have your haircut?


----------



## natalielongstaff

last week

Do you colour your hair ?


----------



## tennisfan

No but i'm looking at changing it

*Have you finished your Christmas shopping?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*Do you have an advent calendar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## kizzabel

as soon as im done with photobucket, fingers crossed not too long!

who cheers you up? and why?


----------



## Muscateer

My sis in law, she always says the right things when needed.

Do you ever eat junk food?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tots group and cinema

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, I've got the day to myself 

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## Muscateer

New Moon

Whats the weather like?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Not as cold as yesterday !

Are you on facebook ?


----------



## mandymouse

Occassionally 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans and a multi coloured t-shirt

Do you Twitter?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What make-up are you wearing ?


----------



## Muscateer

YSL Touche Eclat

Have you had your breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, toast and coffee

What is your fave christmas tradition ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yep, Crunchy Nut Nutty - Yum!

*Which news channel do you watch, if any?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bbc

What time do you need to leave the house ?


----------



## Muscateer

I don't need to be anywhere

What was your fav programme as a child?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Grange hill

Have you ever met anyone famous ?


----------



## Muscateer

Alex Ferguson when he was manager of Aberdeen many, many years ago

Have you met anyone famous?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The odd footballer

How many bedrooms does your house have ?


----------



## Muscateer

5

If you was ever grounded when you were grown up, what was it for?


----------



## natalielongstaff

being cheeky

Do you have any children ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes one daughter

Do you have any sisters or brothers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a brother

Are you married ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes on marriage number 2 

Do you live close to your best friend?


----------



## tennisfan

Fairly close

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bacon and Sweetcorn Chowder

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Walt Disney World 

*What is your fave Christmas movie ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney's A Christmas Carol

What is yours?


----------



## eyoreaud

The Santa Clause.

Whats your favourite christmas carol?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Silent Night in the UK, Oh, Du Froehliche when I am in Germany

What will you have for Christmas dinner?


----------



## eyoreaud

We'll be in WDW at the Polynesian luau so not sure what'll be on the menu 

Have you ever visited WDW at Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you be?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure but as long as it was warm all year round I would be happy.

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No idea, i hate swimming !

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Egg Mayo roll

Do you have any hobbies except Dis?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you good at saving money ?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes 

*What do you like watching on TV at the moment ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Holby City & All Saints

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its raining !

What was the last film you saw at the cinema ?


----------



## mandymouse

2012

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

Have you done all your christmas shooping ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I have done all my Christmas shooping 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a big fan of scented candles

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Pasta Bake

Do you like Mince Pies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

love em

Have you had drank alcohol today ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No not today

Do you shop online?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rarely, i like the buzz from shopping properly 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

Im in bed now

Do you still get a Stocking from Santa?


----------



## Danauk

No, although I do still have my stocking from when I was little. It just doesn't get filled any more!!

*How many children will be in your house on Christmas day?*


----------



## Muscateer

None just us big kids

Have you ever been ice-skating?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, but not for a few years

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its music and movement class this morning, not sure about the rest of the day

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry for her weekly hair appointment

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black jumper, brown skirt

Did you sleep well ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I did thanks 

*How many Christmas cards have you received ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6 so far

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Gemini

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Ware Bears

6:15am

*Do you have pets and if so, do you buy them Christmas presents?*


----------



## eyoreaud

7 45

Do you watch i'm a celeb?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do

Are you doing anything nice this weekend ?


----------



## eyoreaud

yep! I'm going to FLORIDA! (excited much?) 

Have you booked your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no not yet

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny 28 degrees

Are you wearing boots today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, black ones

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## Muscateer

Blonde

Are you wearing any jewellery?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Rings and watch

do you have polish on your nails ?


----------



## Muscateer

No I took it off this morning

What keyring do you have on your door keys?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Disneyland Hong Kong keyring that my boss gave me as a present

What is your favourite possession?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my photos

Do you do internet banking ?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What is your fave bag of crisps/snacks ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Walkers cheese and onion

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch today. I only just had breakfast.

Have you finished your Christmas shopping?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, not yet

Are you working today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have today and tomorrow off

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Muscateer

Eeyore

What was the last thing you baked?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Biscuits

Do you dunk biccies ?


----------



## Muscateer

No because I don't drink tea or coffee but would if I did

Do you prefer Chinese or Indian food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese

Do you read a daily newspaper ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

Not very often

*What weekly magazines do you read ?*


----------



## Muscateer

OK

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egg mayo sandwich

Do you have a slow cooker ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What is your current fave chain of UK restaurants ?*


----------



## Muscateer

F & B's or Chiquitos

Have you ever made your own pasta?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Baked potato and tuna

*What about you ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Tuna Pasta Bake

Do you tan easily?


----------



## mandymouse

I usually go red first 

*What are you wearing on your feet right now ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Barefoot

What star sign are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*Do you have any bad habits ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

plenty thanks 

What are you watching on the tv later ?


----------



## jjk

Im a celeb

*whats the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

2 salt and vinegar pringles

What games consoles do you have ?


----------



## les2425

nintendo wii

do you have youre christmas tree in the front room ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I just had a bath and got changed.

*What time will you go to bed this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 11:00

What are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

Heading down to Southampton to visit my best friend for the weekend

are you working tomorrow/today


----------



## Muscateer

No I don't work at the moment

Did you achieve the career you wanted to do when grown up?


----------



## mandymouse

I didn't really have a career in mind when I left school

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 6pm ! 

What about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 12, then off home for a lovely afternoon watching telly with my boys 

Hopefully, Mr Tesco will bring my shopping nice and early so we can have a lovely steak dinner 

*What are you hoping to get for Christmas?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I really dont mind

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans, a green t-shirt and a brown fleece (it was freezing when I left at 6.30 this morning)

*What is your favourite thing about Christmas?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The drinking  no its the socialising !

Celebrations, Roses or Quality street ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Quality Steet 

Who would you want to find in your stocking Christmas morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Booth from bones  

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some pesky telesales person from Optical Express


What will you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What car would you love to own ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Aston Martin

Have you had many Christmas cards?


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

loads !!

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chickpea and Chorizo Soup

What colour scheme does your Christmas tree have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Gold

What network is your mobile phone on ?


----------



## Muscateer

Oman Mobile

How many remote controls do you have in the living room?


----------



## mandymouse

4

*Are you going out tonight ? if so, where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

What is your favourite outfit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I dont have a favourite at the moment

Where were you born ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry

*Have you put your Christmas tree up yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably popping to F&B's for a white zinfandel or two 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The TV is not on

What is on your TV at the moment?


----------



## buzz for boys

Im a celebrity 

Whats your favourite drink??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Diet Coke

What is yours?


----------



## buzz for boys

Coffee - need my caffeinne

What is your occupation??


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservation team leader with a big international airline

Describe your favourite photo


----------



## Danauk

A picture of me in the MK on Christmas eve eating an ice cream that my friend took and got blown up on a canvas. It had been a hard year and my friend said it was the 1st time in the year she had seen me smile and look truely happy.

*Do you own a digital picture frame?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes - but its memory card is in my camera.

What is your favourite pudding?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheesecake

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

I went to bed about 11pm, even though its my day off today I still woke up at a silly time

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## Muscateer

Open Arms - Journey

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I don't think so

*Are you ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just some food supplies

Do you wash your own car or get hubby to do it?


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby 

*What have you eaten so far this morning ?*


----------



## Muscateer

2 hobnobs

Do you do any housework at the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, just the usual hoovering, cleaning the floors and washing

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Only at our fancy dress party tonight 

*What's your favourite Christmas song?*


----------



## Muscateer

Jinglebell Rock

Have you got pressies under your tree yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, and they're both mine 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Strictly

Are you burning a candle tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

No I didn't

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Cooking a roast lunch, then house work and wrapping some pressies. 

What are you doing?


----------



## Muscateer

Been trolling the net, thought about wrapping pressies but haven't and made a steak pie.

Have you opened any of your Christmas choccies yet?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, but have had mince pies and a small xmas pud.

Do you have a favourite Christmas decoration?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes my fibre optic Santa

Do you have bacon rolls on a Sunday?


----------



## mandymouse

Usually, but not today as we went out for lunch

*What was the last CD you bought/downloaded ?*


----------



## Danauk

The new Robbie Williams album.

*Have you put your Christmas decorations up yet?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Steak Pie, tatties, carrots and cauliflower

Are you going to visit anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not today 

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Evie, she will be 4 on 30 December 

What is on your telly?


----------



## silver apple

Dh & Ds are playing Fifa 10 on the wii

*What would you like to see next at the cinema?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

New Moon

What genre of books do you most enjoy??


----------



## mandymouse

I like all sorts of books

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym, did some grocery shopping and need to start wrapping presents.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

I'm leaving for work in 5 minutes, then this evening I have some housework to do and I will write my Christmas cards.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shopping and xmas parties with the kids

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Off to Cov with my mum, then Tesco on the way home (wahay, the excitement)

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans and a purple t-shirt

Whens your next hair appointment?


----------



## mandymouse

23rd December 

*What star sign are you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Virgo

Are you still tired ?


----------



## Muscateer

No not at the moment

How many cuppas have you had this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

none yet !

How many pillows do you sleep on ?


----------



## Muscateer

Just the one

Do you have a lamp on your bedside cabinet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you done any washing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes a white load so far

Do you iron your bedding?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Do you have your supermarket shopping delivered ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not often.

Do you buy ride photos when you visit theme parks?


----------



## Muscateer

On my first couple trips I did but not now.

Do you have a window cleaner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Coronation chicken sandwich

Have you got any Christmas parties to go to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a couple

Have you brought a new party outfit ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A couple of new dresses for the season.

What colour is your favourite top at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

A black and silver shimmery vest top

Do you wear skinny jeans?


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness no !! 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## spm23

Chilli Con Carne

If you won the lottery this week, where would you go on holiday straight away?


----------



## silver apple

Orlando

*What is your favourite christmas film?*


----------



## Muscateer

Santa Clause the Movie

Which Disney park do you head for first on your holiday?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Depends which one is open! Last time it was Epcot.

Do you like turkey?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, the Harry Potter DVD

*What is the next DVD that you want to buy ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have just bought a pile of DVDs, Harry Potter included

Are you wearing any jewellery today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, which is quite unusual for me!

What shoes are you wearing?


----------



## PoppyAnna

None at the moment, but I wore black boots earlier.

Tights or socks today?


----------



## Muscateer

Flip flops

How tall are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5"3

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## Muscateer

No we haven't had rain for 18 months.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spag bol

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Muscateer

Pizza

Do you order your food shopping online?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sometimes

Whats your fave website ( other than the dis )


----------



## Dimplenose

BBC

Are you going anywhere this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for dinner and who is cooking ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Not sure Bf is cooking  lol



When was your first kiss?


----------



## mandymouse

When I was 13, and a boy called Dave walked me home from school

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been watching a couple episodes of Season 5 Desperate Housewives

Have you received many Christmas cards yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

YES, LOADS 

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dunno, I'm going to miss my FlasForward fix

*Have you put up your Christmas tree yet ? if not, when will you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sorry not yet ! this weekend 

Are you in your jammies yet ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yep ,my Mickeym I Love Sleep PJs!
What did you have for tea tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

spag bol

What football team do you support ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Notts County 

real or fake christmas tree?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Fake tree

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## Danauk

We will probably go somewhere in the summer but not sure where yet. We are going to WDW for next Christmas/New Year though.

*Do you have an advent calendar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i don't !

do you prefer milk, dark or white chocolate ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Love dark chocolate!
Favourite tv programme?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dark.

What is your favourite brand of chocolate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cadbury's

Whats your favourite breakfast ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Full english

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## Muscateer

Neither

Brown or White bread?


----------



## mandymouse

I like both 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lots to do today !!

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

6.30

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

jeans a pink t shirt and a black cardi

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black trousers and jumper

What is your fave christmas movie ?


----------



## mandymouse

A Muppets Christmas Carol

*What will you be drinking on Christmas Day ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wine and Baileys

Who do you want to win Strictly ?


----------



## Muscateer

Never seen it

Are you going out shopping today?


----------



## Tinks1984

Unfortunately no  Got to leave that until weekend.

*What colour is your suite?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Brown

What can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## Muscateer

My garden and swimming pool

Do you have carpet or wood on your lounge floor?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Carpet

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Muscateer

Frosties

Are you working today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes. 

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## Muscateer

Circle of Life

Who was the last person you talked too?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the kids, they are messing around at the table !

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cheese on toast

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A Beauty and the Beast Classic Mug


What are you doin at xmas?


----------



## Muscateer

Having Christmas at home

What are you cooking for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tonight ? im trying to persuade dh to go to the chippie 

What is your fave take-away ?


----------



## Muscateer

Would love a chippie, don't have them here.

Fav takeaway - Indian food

Do your children get alot of homework?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

Have you eaten any chcolate today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes a Bounty

Do you have a dinner set you only use on special occassions?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I never do any lol!


How many times have you been on a disney holiday? and where?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5, 4 at wdw and 1 at dlrp

What is your fave yankee candle smell ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black Cherry


how many yankee candles do you own? lol


----------



## natalielongstaff

i didnt like black cherry much ! i have got loads ...too many to count 

Have you got a pandora bracelet ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

Do you ever light incense?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

yes i have one.


Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Have you been to work today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes. 

What are you doing later?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

working till 11



Whats your fav Disney movie?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean & Lilo & Stitch

*What is your fave resort/hotel in Orlando ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Akl, Kidani village

Whats your fave song atm ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The Whitney Houston one - very surprising as I've never been a fan at all!


What is your current fave?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I like that Whitney one as well 

Have you had a nice day ?


----------



## Muscateer

Mmm okish, been a bit bored today

Are you watching any dvd series at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My Family Christmas Special is on just now

Are you having any alcohol tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time do you plan on going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

Usually about 10.30pm

*What is your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Thorntons Vienesse Truffles for me only and Celebrations when I am sharing

Did you waken before the alarm went off?


----------



## mandymouse

We don't set the alarm, but I did sleep in a bit

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to wrap some pressies and post some christmas cards

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and did some food shopping but we have a sand storm today and its best staying in doors as its like get a free exfoliator on your skin and sore.

What you having for breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Natasha&Matt

natalielongstaff said:


> Coffee and toast



You got a question nat? lol


----------



## mandymouse

Probably toast later

*What time did you get up this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

What do you want for christmas ?


----------



## mandymouse

Lots of little Disney bits and bobs

*What about you ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Lol the same


What are you wearing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

blue jeans and a black top

Are you dieting at the moment ?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans and a pink t-shirt

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

if i go into town then yes 

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing

Do you walk to the shops or take the car?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My union jack socks.

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink fluffy socks and brown boots

did you sleep well last night ?


----------



## Muscateer

With one ear open as DH away on business and never sleep great when in house alone, always listening for noises.

What kind of toothpaste do you use?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Macleans iso whitening in the tin - it's my new fave 

What is your favourite form of transport?


----------



## Muscateer

My car

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes my sister to see my little niece in her Christmas play

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hubby away on business so won't be doing much, maybe some shopping and pampering

Do you work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What has been your favourite job ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Can't say I've had a favourite particularly   The one I hated the least, though, was my job in NI as I got to travel all over and I worked with a great bunch of people 

*What is your favourite food at Christmastime?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mince pies

What are you having/had for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Very naughty today - packet of crisps and two shortbread biscuits - oh, and a Malteaser Celebration 

*Who do you want to win Strictly?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i really don't know !

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Just listened to Wild Horses by Susan Boyle - that is such a beautiful song 

*What was your favourite programme as a child?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Let it snow  

What was the last DVD you purchased?


----------



## wilma-bride

Bolt

*What was your favourite programme as a child?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Grange hill

Are you at work ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, only for another 30 minutes though 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## mandymouse

2012 at the cinema, and Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince on DVD

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Disney's Christmas Carol.

What *was* the last film you watched at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Paranormal activity

Have you wrapped all your xmas presents yet ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nope, still have a few to buy. 

What's your party trick?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure i have one 

Whats your fave xmas song ?


----------



## Muscateer

This year it seems to be Fairytale in New York (mmm is that its name?)

Have you had your lunch yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you going out this weekend ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing planned yet

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## Muscateer

My Christmas tree for the show the tree thread

What are you cooking for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pasta and garlic bread 

Whats your fave pasta dish ?


----------



## Muscateer

Lasagne

Are you going out anywhere tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you good at saving money ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Are you?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes I am i miser

Do you ever wear trainers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rarely

When did you last eat out ?


----------



## Muscateer

last Thursday - Biella (pizza and pasta place)

Are you going out this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What is your fave month of the year ?


----------



## Muscateer

July

Do you wear contact lenses?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Can you drive ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I can

*What is your fave cream cake ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

The biggest one going!

Did you make a Christmas cake this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i never do

What book are you reading atm ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

An Education - Lynne Barber  and Toe by Toe, a multi sensory learning manual for dyslexics.


Do you buy books or lend them from a Library?


----------



## Danauk

I buy books but we also swap them at work and I swap with my sister in law.

*When do you break up from work for Christmas?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the 23rd

How long do you have off for christmas ?


----------



## tennisfan

I don't break up, my job means we have to cover 24/7 but i'm rota'd off for Xmas Eve & day

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Scampi and chips

Is the footie on in your house ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, Top Gear.

Do you eat carbs?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, lots

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## buzz for boys

10pm

whats your favourite tv programme??


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> yes, lots



  love that!



buzz for boys said:


> whats your favourite tv programme??



At the moment Spooks, and its coming on now!

Do you have a tattoo?


----------



## Danauk

Heck no, I'm way too scared of needles!!

*How many piercings do you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just my ears

What are your favourite websites other than the dis ?


----------



## Danauk

facebook (to play farmville) and Heatworld, although they have upgraded this in the past week and am not really loving it now.

Are you cooking your family christmas dinner this year?


----------



## silver apple

Yes
*
Do you like sushi?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

No! 

Are you staying at home on Christmas day?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, we go to My Mum's on the 23rd - back Boxing day

Do you play family board games?


----------



## Muscateer

Sometimes

What was the last live band you saw?


----------



## mandymouse

The Specials

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Got a friend coming round

Do you use handcream?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you ever been skiing ?


----------



## Muscateer

Once many years ago

What housework are you planning to do today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

none 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Muscateer

2 hobnobs

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a black top

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Virgo

Does your kettle and toaster match?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What room are you in atm ?


----------



## Muscateer

Living room

Do you have stairs in your house?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you have any phobias ?


----------



## tennisfan

Spiders & Snakes.  I used to be afraid of needles but seem to have overcome that

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Putting decorations up on Saturday and just chilling on Sunday.  My brother and his girlfriend are coming down this weekend too 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i not, i need to decide on a new book 

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> i not, i need to decide on a new book



Surely you haven't run out of books 

As far as favourite books go, it's pretty hard to choose but going on the ones I've read that I found hardest to put down or enjoyed reading the most, probably either My Best Friend's Girl by Dorothy Koomson or The Island by Victoria Hislop.

*What is your favourite Christmas song?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Wham - Last Christmas 

*What do you work as?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Surely you haven't run out of books



no

im a childminder

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Krackawheat 

*If you had one wish at Christmas, what would it be?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

more money !

Do you like your job ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Unfair question   No, I hate it but, that said, it's better than no job 

*If you could live anywhere, where would you like to live?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Florida or Calne 

What is your dream job ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> Florida or Calne



  I know which I'd rather 



natalielongstaff said:


> What is your dream job ?



I would love to be a lawyer 

*What is your favourite Christmas film?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

miracle on 34th street

What is your favourite theme park ride ?


----------



## wilma-bride

That's a toughie - but probably Duelling Dragons 

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Muscateer

March

Who was the last person you sent a text too?


----------



## tennisfan

My cousin

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cold and sunny

*Have you written all your Christmas cards ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and all posted or delivered by DD

What are you cooking for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jacket potatoes

What was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## Muscateer

A new lipstick

What about you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A coat. 

If you won the lottery, what is the first thing you'd buy?


----------



## Muscateer

Aston Martin

Are you wearing boots today?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coke (matthew answered that)

Have you eaten any fruit today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes some watermelon and pineapple

What kind of skin care do you use?


----------



## mandymouse

Boots No 7 Protect and Perfect

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A new dress

http://www.newlook.co.uk/1822897/182289709/ProductDetails.aspx

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nice dress Nat

I had a plate of chips

In a department store, where do you head for first?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the perfume 

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

errr no!  It's 6.15!  

Are you ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, have been since 5pm 

Whats your best friends name ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Inge  (Ing-err)

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## natalielongstaff

both !

Have you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*What is your fave Christmas movie ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Home Alone

*What is your best friend's name?*

Note: Must learn to read above...didn't see Nat's post...d'uh!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Joh

Do you have any plans for this weekend ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing exciting unfortunately

What are you plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to see Mandy for a natter about christmas and disney 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

around 7

*are you going out this weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Toast and coffee as we speak......

Do you buy cut flowers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not often

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

jeans and a red top, it's my "I'm not seeing anybody today, and will probably be doing housework" outfit   Don't waste a good top or a dress on a day like that!

Will power or weak?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mostly willpower 

What are you most proud of in your life ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My children  and the stable future we work/ed hard for to give them and overcoming a pretty major illness  

Half empty or full?


----------



## natalielongstaff

that depends on my mood ! mostly half empty though i suspect

Do you have to do the school run today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, eldest DD is now safely in the hands of the education system...


Do you need to do food shopping today?


----------



## tennisfan

No, that will be done sometime over the weekend by my parents as i'm working nights

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cold and foggy

*When do your kids break up from school for Christmas ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Friday 18th.


Do you have time off over christmas ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do

What star sign are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*Have you finished your Christmas presents shopping yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mostly

Is your heating on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not yet.

Is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Shoes or boots today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Converse

*Are you going out tonight ? if so, where ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, we are going to the panto 

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## jjk

shepards Pie

*what are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

Are you going to a panto this year ?


----------



## mandymouse

No I'm not

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?* Eggnog for me


----------



## Tinks1984

It's Sparkling Snow for me at the moment 

*What's your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym, did some shopping and getting ready to watching Easties omnibus

Do you have any Christmas parties tonight?


----------



## A Small World

No dont have any this year

Have you got lots of Christmas cards this year?


----------



## Muscateer

Not at the moment but know they are in snail mail from UK for us

Are you going to visit anyone today?


----------



## A Small World

No -not that Im planning anyhow

Are you?


----------



## Muscateer

Not today

Have you finished your Christmas shopping?


----------



## A Small World

Ive done most of it - just a few bits left to get

Whats your favourite Christmas Movie?


----------



## natalielongstaff

miracle on 34th street

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## A Small World

Watching Strictly and X Factor and eating Pizza 

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the exact same !!!!

Did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just an extra hour

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a cup of tea

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a bit of hoovering 

*Are you planning on doing any shopping today ? and what are you hoping to buy ?*


----------



## les2425

hopefully not today can't face metrocenter on day like today, i go 60 mins before the shops shut.

what are you having for youre starter on christmas day lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Prawn Cocktail

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

No starter this year

*What is your fave Christmas Carol ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Away in a Manger

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

black combats and pink top

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, we had a big BHS brekkie this morning

*What are you wearing on your feet ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My zebra print and pink totes slippers - cozy....

Do you like the January sales?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no i hate them

What is your favourite colour


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheesecake

Who do you think will win x-factor


----------



## Danauk

Don't know, I don't watch it.

*Have you finished all your Christmas shopping?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nearly 

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

X Factor like alot of people I imagine

*What are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Finishing wrapping the presents 

Are you having any achohol tonight, if so what ?


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

A few glasses of rose wine 
*
What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pizza

What football team do you support ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Millwall FC.

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Sad to say, Coventry City

*Who would you like to see Strictly Come Dancing ?*


----------



## Danauk

No, I don't watch it.

*If you could go any where in the world with your family for Christmas where would you go?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Florida

What was the last thing you brought for yourself


----------



## sdemore

perfume (Provocative Woman)

When did you last eat out and with whom?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wednesday, with dh and the kids

Who is your fave actor


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Having a bit of a clear out

Are you expecting any visitors today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not today 

*Do you have any choccie decorations on your Christmas tree ?* We did, till I ate them all


----------



## Muscateer

Ha ha I have been eating mine too

Are you cooking a roast today?


----------



## A Small World

No but I have some candy canes to put on

have you had breakfast yet


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and lunch

Have you ever went to bed with your make-up on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes

Do you prefer tea or coffee


----------



## Muscateer

Don't like either

Have you had any mince pies today?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mince Pie

Have you read any Sunday papers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What was your fave subject at school


----------



## mandymouse

Home Economics

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully this Thursday, going out for a Chinese & catch up with a friend before Xmas.  If that falls through then the 23rd for Christmas drinkies with some friends

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

havn't had any yet

Are you hoping for snow this week ?


----------



## A Small World

No Id rather have it the week after when Im off work so dont have to go out in it - or rather fight through it to get to work

Do you like snow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you watching x factor later


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nope, I'm not a fan.


Do you have an ipod?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I have a nano, but I use the ipod on my iphone more.

*What was your favourite board game to play growing up?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tie between Cluedo and Ludo.

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## A Small World

No (not yet)

Have you opened any Christmas presents yet?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you going to any pantos?


----------



## mandymouse

No I'm not

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Coventry, then Tesco on the way home 

*Are you dressed yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

6.15

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Paranormal activity

What is your favourite song ?


----------



## wilma-bride

At the moment, it's Wild Horses - it's so beautiful 

*What's the best present you've ever got for Christmas?*


----------



## Muscateer

Probably all the homemade things my DD used to make when little

Are you working today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, last week this week then 2 weeks off for Christmas 

*What is the weather like where you are?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny

What are you wearing today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans, a black t-shirt and a long-line grey striped cardigan

*Are you superstitious?*


----------



## Muscateer

Must be a bit as I never fly on Friday 13th

Are you meeting anyone for lunch today?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, don't get a lunch break 

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

probably september 2010, its not booked yet !

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Nothing yet - I am trying to hold off till 9 

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue !

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Have you delivered all your Christmas cards?


----------



## wilma-bride

They went in the post this morning 

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Muscateer

Milk

Do you use a computer at work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

to do the accounts, yes

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## wilma-bride

shoes 

*Are your nails painted at the moment?  If so, what colour?*


----------



## Muscateer

Purple toe nails

Have you done any housework this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Have you been shopping today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, and it's blooming busy

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sky News

How many cards did you receive in post today?


----------



## tennisfan

3

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## mandymouse

2012 at the cinema, or the new Harry Potter on DVD

*What is your fave country in Epcot ? and why ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Canada or the uk

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A few dry roasted peanuts.

What will be the next thing you eat?


----------



## mandymouse

It might be a fish finger sandwich 

*What are your fave chocolates to buy at Christmas ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Kinder Santas & Celebrations

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

A Happy meal from McDonalds 

What is on the top of your christmas tree


----------



## Muscateer

A black and silver star

Do you use straightners?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off into Nuneaton this morning

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Im working then its DDs Choir concert tonight

Tea or coffee?


----------



## PoppyAnna

at this very minute - coffee.

Which are your favourite nuts to eat?


----------



## natalielongstaff

peanuts

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

7

Do you speak any languages?


----------



## natalielongstaff

english 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates top and black combats

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

new nails yesterday

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I bought some sparkly make-up

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## Muscateer

My DH falling off a float in the pool, he was supposed to be posing

How many Christmas stockings do you have hanging at your fireplace?


----------



## wilma-bride

We don't have a fireplace and our stockings don't get put out till Christmas Eve - so none 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Muscateer

Haven't watched one on tv for a while so it must be New Moon at cinema

Do you dunk your biccies in your tea?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not much of a tea drinker but I have done this before!

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment a Wispa

Are you wearing boots today?


----------



## mandymouse

Slippers now 

*Are you wearing anything Christmassy ?* I'm wearing snowman earrings, snowman pants  (sorry, too much information) and socks with Christmas stockings on


----------



## Muscateer

Yes Mandy TMI 

I have on Santa socks

How many Christmas cards did the Postie bring today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just one, from an Aunt in the US

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Hot chocolate. 

What is your favourite day of the week?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the weekend !

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cheese on toast 

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My friend Jayne, inviting me to the filming of the Strictly christmas special on Monday, I said no of course 

What one thing are you really looking forward to? (apart from Christmas)


----------



## Muscateer

Seeing my daughter early January, haven't seen her since mid October

Are you wearing anything Disney related today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When do you finish work for christmas ?


----------



## Tinks1984

This Friday 

*What's your favourite song at the moment?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Million Dollar Bill - Whitney.  Its has a nice retro feel to it

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like the goerge michael xmas one

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No I'm not an "animal" person - scared of dogs and allergic to cats LOL!  Wouldn't mind a giraffe but nowhere to keep it.

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dog and cat

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yeah, a local club I call disco TESCO 

Have you done your big christmas food shop yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet, I'll probably make a start on Friday

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The TV is not on

What are you watching?


----------



## les2425

jamies family christmas.

what are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

working

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

Im going in a minute but will take the laptop to bed with me

How do you display your Christmas cards


----------



## natalielongstaff

on a card holder

When is your next night out ?


----------



## Tinks1984

This Saturday  We're out for a Christmas meal with my family and friends, I cannot wait! 

*Are you hoping for anything in particular for Christmas?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, not really, just bits and pieces

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Working as usual - although we are going out for our Christmas lunch today and then doing our work Secret Santa

How many Christmas presents have you opened yet this year


----------



## natalielongstaff

one

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had Rice Krispies

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dark jeans and a grey jumper

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## Muscateer

Blonde

Are you wearing any make-up today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet !

Are your nails painted ?


----------



## Muscateer

Toe nails only - purple

Are you going out anywhere exciting roday?


----------



## mandymouse

Just red toe nails

*Are you wearing anything christmassy today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Snowflake earrings and Santa socks

*Where will you be having Christmas dinner this year ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

here at home

What are your plans for this weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

Off to the Rock with Laughter show with you Nat 

*What was the last item of clothing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Couple of dressy tops

Are you meeting anyone for lunch today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not unless DD wants to go out

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My DD in May

Do you know anyone that was born on Christmas Day (apart from the obvious)


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken Tikka Wrap

Are you expecting any visitors today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Just DBF later.

Do you work out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Would you like it to snow ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes but it won't

What do you order from the chippy?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I knew my question would be met with laughter!! 

Chips and gravy.

What's your favourite kind of weather?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Summer sunshine, the hotter the better

Do you believe in global warming ?


----------



## Muscateer

The hot and sunny kind

Are you wearing any jewellery?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Watch and rings

What was your worst job ?


----------



## Muscateer

Many years ago working as a office junior and having to fill up the coffee perculator. I hate the smell of coffee 

Have you received any Christmas cards today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes one

*Do you have to wear glasses ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, for watching TV etc.

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Is the tv or radio on ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, Ghost Whisperer is on

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lola, marc jacobs

what was the last concert you went too ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Jonas Brothers. 

Can you sing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, badly

Do you have long or short hair ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Long.

What colour eyes do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

green

Do you like quiz shows ?


----------



## mandymouse

No,not really

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Going to watch the Royal Variety Show later 

*Describe your favourite outfit?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's my sparkly crimbo top and black trousers

*What's your's ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mine is my new dress from monsoon

Whats on your tv tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

spooks, of course 


Savoury or sweet treats?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Savoury

When do you plan to go to bed ?


----------



## Muscateer

Went to bed at 11.30

Do you have snow?


----------

